# SC62w First Impressions



## holygeez03 (Aug 12, 2014)

I am starting this thread for the SC62w _only_... in order to separate discussions from the threads referring to both the neutral and cool versions of the SC62 light.

I pre-ordered my SC62w today and it looks like a few others have on here as well. Pending SC62w owners, please use this thread to let everyone know when you receive the light and how the tint, switch, etc. compares to other ZL models (I know it can be difficult to describe in writing)...

Very much looking forward to beamshots from anyone who receives their light before me...


----------



## markr6 (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks for starting a new thread to keep things organized. SC62 models are starting to get mentioned in too many other threads. I look forward to seeing everyone else's feedback specifically on the *SC62w*. I'm very excited to compare it to my SC62d...hopefully the extra output is worth a lower CRI; I'm confident it will be.


----------



## turkeylord (Aug 12, 2014)

Subscribed! Not in the cards for me at the moment, so I'll be living vicariously through the posts here, lol...


----------



## kbuzbee (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm so ready for this light. I'm thinking it may be "The One" 

Ken


----------



## GeoBruin (Aug 12, 2014)

Pre ordered this morning. I was following the other threads and just waiting for the w variant to come online. I'll chime in when it arrives.


----------



## holygeez03 (Aug 12, 2014)

kbuzbee said:


> I'm so ready for this light. I'm thinking it may be "The One"
> 
> Ken



If the tint is as good as my old SC51w and H51Fw, it could be my new favorite... or if it is at least as good as my H52Fw... my only wish is that it would have a "deep carry" clip like the H series lights...


----------



## kbuzbee (Aug 12, 2014)

holygeez03 said:


> my only wish is that it would have a "deep carry" clip like the H series lights...



Agreed. I'd love that too.

Ken


----------



## chrickso (Aug 12, 2014)

good news, everyone! ordered this morning, shipped this morning. now:

"Your item was picked up at 5:24 pm on August 12, 2014 in SOUTHLAKE, TX 76092. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later."


huzzah!


----------



## markr6 (Aug 12, 2014)

picked up at 3:34 pm on August 12, 2014 in SOUTHLAKE, TX 76092

WILL BE IN MAILBOX THURSDAY!!


----------



## jak (Aug 12, 2014)

Mine too arrives Wednesday (Aug. 13). I will do my best to post pix of it against my SC600w L2 and SC62d asap.
Expectations are high, which is always dangerous.

UPDATED W/PICTURES:

















You'll have to forgive my camera phone photography skills, or lack thereof. While the hotspots look oversaturated, the spills seem to acurately represent what the color is really like.

*Quick points*

The beam is identical to the SC52s, same reflector it appears
The aluminum is lighter in color than the last 2 Zebralights I've ordered (SC52w L2, SC62d)
The firmer switch is back, and that is awesome!
The w is warmer than the d, but overall doesn't seem all that warm to me (which is good in my opinion = neutral)
Probably the best neutral white renditions I've received from Zebralight.
UI works perfect, as does all levels of brightness
Low beacon mode uses an extremely low low
The bevel above and below the switch has been widened, better for glove wearers and/or fatter fingers.
[See photo below]

There have been several questions about anodizing, and honestly, I may not be the ideal person to ask. I don't fully know how to rate that, nor have I had a problem with it in the past. I will say I have no flaws in my unit, and all the edges are nice and smooth.


----------



## jak (Aug 13, 2014)

If Zebralight was Porsche, the 62d would be the Cayman, the 62w would be the 911, and the 600 would be the Cayenne (SUV).
(car guys will appreciate this)


----------



## gunga (Aug 13, 2014)

OoooooH! Do tell! How's the anodizing and quality control? Any defects?
Tint? Oooh...


----------



## kbuzbee (Aug 13, 2014)

gunga said:


> Tint?



That's my main question. Wanna see how this thing compares with my SC62c. Love the tint/CRI on that one.

Ken


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Aug 13, 2014)

jak said:


> It just arrived, more to post later, but I think a lot of Zebra fans will be pleased... It's lighter in color, like they used to be... and the firmer clicky switch is back!
> 
> Pix coming soon...



That's good news! I liked the light colored anodizing and firm switch.

Hows' the quality of the anodizing? Does it have defects like the SC62d? or is it flawless like the SC52w?


----------



## Derek Dean (Aug 13, 2014)

Hey jak, great report. It sounds to me like mostly good stuff with this light. I thought your beamshots were perfect for showing the differences in the tints. I'm also glad to hear that the beam is the same as SC52, because I've found the SC52w to have an excellent, smooth and useful beam profile.


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 13, 2014)

I couldn't resist anymore and went ahead with the order. Not too sure if they will start shipping for me any time soon since they usually ship from China to me.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Aug 13, 2014)

Love the anodizing, love the tint. Love that light!


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## gunga (Aug 13, 2014)

I think you pushed me over. I'll order tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 13, 2014)

Derek Dean said:


> Hey jak, great report. It sounds to me like mostly good stuff with this light. I thought your beamshots were perfect for showing the differences in the tints. *I'm also glad to hear that the beam is the same as SC52, because I've found the SC52w to have an excellent, smooth and useful beam profile.*


Agree. For EDC and whatever one needs a light to do on a daily and general coverage basis, the SC52w's beam profile is really excellent! I am still impressed with the SC52w even after owning it for about a year.


----------



## jak (Aug 13, 2014)

Derek Dean said:


> Hey jak, great report. It sounds to me like mostly good stuff with this light. I thought your beamshots were perfect for showing the differences in the tints. I'm also glad to hear that the beam is the same as SC52, because I've found the SC52w to have an excellent, smooth and useful beam profile.


Thanks Derek! I am impressed with this light immensely, and I had dangerously high expectations. Honestly, I have nothing negative to say at this time. It gets hot quickly on the h1, but I think that can be expected.

In my photos, if you look at the color of the spill light right at the head of the flashlight, that's the closest to the actual color of the tint.

I'm pleased with the SC52/62's beam as well; extremely versatile. If you take 2 SC52s and put them on max and aim them at the same spot, you have a virtual replica of this light's beam pattern and brightness.


----------



## cyclesport (Aug 13, 2014)

Your tint pics pushed me over the edge as well jak...just ordered. Looks like ZL has finally managed to consistantly get some good reels of XM-L2 neutral/warm emitters. BTW how's the LED centering on your new light?


----------



## 18650 (Aug 13, 2014)

Low modes don't flicker like the SC62d? I wish they made this in 3C or 3B.


----------



## jak (Aug 13, 2014)

cyclesport said:


> Your tint pics pushed me over the edge as well jak...just ordered. Looks like ZL has finally managed to consistantly get some good reels of XM-L2 neutral/warm emitters. BTW how's the LED centering on your new light?


I hope your tint results are as good as mine. I also hope my pix are doing the tint justice -I'd hate for a bunch of people to order the light to find my pictures were terrible or something. 
The LED is as centered as you can get, on my unit.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 13, 2014)

Not sure this could knock my SC52W out of my pocket though.... Love the small size.


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 13, 2014)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Not sure this could knock my SC52W out of my pocket though.... Love the small size.


I will have this as the main EDC because of the longer runtime and the SC52w as my backup.


----------



## Derek Dean (Aug 14, 2014)

jak, one of the things I was interested in hearing about, is how the PID functions on the new SC62w. If you get a chance, I'd like to hear how long it will run on high before dropping down, and maybe an estimate of how much of a drop it is. Thanks.


----------



## gunga (Aug 14, 2014)

Ugh. Must resist. 



Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## blo9 (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## markr6 (Aug 14, 2014)

Just got mine! Can't wait to try it out (don't have any 18650s with me now)


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## xed888 (Aug 14, 2014)

Derek Dean said:


> jak, one of the things I was interested in hearing about, is how the PID functions on the new SC62w. If you get a chance, I'd like to hear how long it will run on high before dropping down, and maybe an estimate of how much of a drop it is. Thanks.



I believe with PID, the drop us indiscernible to the human eye. Unless jak has a meter, he won't be able to notice it. Unless of course it actually drops down to m1 or m2.


----------



## jak (Aug 14, 2014)

xed888 said:


> I believe with PID, the drop us indiscernible to the human eye. Unless jak has a meter, he won't be able to notice it. Unless of course it actually drops down to m1 or m2.


That's what I was gonna say. No meter here.


----------



## UTV2TiVo (Aug 14, 2014)

jak said:


> Low beacon mode uses an extremely low low



I'm pretty sure the low beacon mode uses whatever you have L2 set to. So you can raise it to at least the highest L2 setting.

Thanks for post your initial impressions!


----------



## jak (Aug 14, 2014)

UTV2TiVo said:


> I'm pretty sure the low beacon mode uses whatever you have L2 set to. So you can raise it to at least the highest L2 setting.


Wow, you're right! I didn't even notice that.


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Aug 14, 2014)

jak said:


> Wow, you're right! I didn't even notice that.



That is cool.

Ordered mine early yesterday, and no shipping notice yet. Hope the first batch available was more than just a few.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 14, 2014)

Here it is:

SC62w vs SC62d:

* Very noticeable increase in output
* Much bigger hotspot/less throw (compared to Luxeon emitter of the SC62d)
* Anodizing almost as good. Slightly dull, "drier" look. But very slight.
* **** yellow tint, even compared to others (see below). I bet most people would still call it "creamy white, perfectly neutral, etc, but I'm sure they don't have a tint like my SC52w!
* Nice clicky switch! SC62d is a bit soft and quiet

















All modes on M2. CAN'T BEAT THAT SC52W TINT


----------



## gunga (Aug 14, 2014)

**** yellow is bad then?


----------



## markr6 (Aug 14, 2014)

gunga said:


> **** yellow is bad then?



In my book


----------



## raltm (Aug 14, 2014)

markr6 said:


> Here it is:
> 
> SC62w vs SC62d:
> * less throw (compared to Luxeon emitter of the SC62d)



what about throw on max 62w (930lm) vs 62d (320 lm)?


----------



## markr6 (Aug 14, 2014)

raltm said:


> what about throw on max 62w (930lm) vs 62d (320 lm)?



Good question. Will the increased lumens make up for less throw? I can't say for sure until night time, but let me see what I can do in my basement until then (only 40' to work with)...


----------



## gunga (Aug 14, 2014)

So you don't like it overall? Great except for poor tint...


----------



## markr6 (Aug 14, 2014)

gunga said:


> So you don't like it overall? Great except for poor tint...



Probably a keeper. I'm tempted to sell or return and try another, but I'm not sure yet. It's not a horrible green tint like I had in the past. If I stop comparing like a mad man, it will be fine


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Aug 14, 2014)

gunga said:


> **** yellow is bad then?



As we all know, urine comes in many shades.

Based on the photos, it doesn't look all that bad to me; especially if you are not staring at a white wall, comparing it with lights of a preferred tint, but are using it in real time. Maybe if your house has a lot of pure white walls, etc., it may not be ideal. I'm guessing outdoors would be fine. That SC52w of markr6 is outstanding and very probably an 'outlier' in terms of what most people got.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 14, 2014)

KITROBASKIN said:


> As we all know, urine comes in many shades.
> 
> Based on the photos, it doesn't look all that bad to me; especially if you are not staring at a white wall, comparing it with lights of a preferred tint, but are using it in real time. Maybe if your house has a lot of pure white walls, etc., it may not be ideal. I'm guessing outdoors would be fine. That SC52w of markr6 is outstanding and very probably an 'outlier' in terms of what most people got.



You would think so, but I just got done walking around shining the SC62w on several items in a pitch black basement.

Navy blue blanket on the couch: has a greenish color
Royal blue Kelty backpack: yellowish/green tint
Area rug: very yellow (in real life it's more of a greyish tan color)
Light gray couch: made it appear tan
MSR dromedary bag: almost orange instead of red (MSR owners know what this red should look like in real life)
Green and gray backpack: almost made both colors look alike and much warmer

All of the examples above looked correct with the SC52w and SC62d. Bummer 

And for the world's worst throw test LOL! Sorry I only had about 40' to work with:












Both on max mode. In person, the SC62w was noticeably brighter than I could catch on camera.

This may be of some help:

A longer hallway, showing the spill around the door leading into the hallway. Tint aside, the brightness on the far wall seems to be similar. Don't go by tint here...the previous owners are responsible for this horrendous peachy-tan color...I haven't gotten around to painting up here yet 











p.s. getting my eyes out from the camera, I can say the SC62w definitely makes up for throw with more output. But again, this is only about 30'. I will need to try this outside tonight.


----------



## 18650 (Aug 14, 2014)

gunga said:


> **** yellow is bad then?


 A lot of people seem to like that though and call that neutral. I sure don't.


----------



## gunga (Aug 14, 2014)

Hmmm. I'll have to think about the tint vs output thing again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## markr6 (Aug 14, 2014)

One more thought: SC600w is probably worth the extra bulk vs SC62w. I'm not a "thrower" kind of guy, but it sure seems to have a better beam and more use IMO. I could see changing my mind though...


----------



## blo9 (Aug 14, 2014)

Now I start so think of canceling my order... I really like my Zebra SC51c thint. But isn't that more ****-colored than the SC62d?


----------



## jak (Aug 14, 2014)

raltm said:


> what about throw on max 62w (930lm) vs 62d (320 lm)?


My outdoor testing last night indicates to me that the the 930lm will _squash_ the tighter beam/throw of the 320lm LED in these models.



markr6 said:


> If I stop comparing like a mad man, it will be fine


I find this to be so true. Comparing is fun to benchmark lights for one's mental podium. Other than that, not entirely useful.



KITROBASKIN said:


> As we all know, urine comes in many shades.


Hydration is KEY!


----------



## gunga (Aug 14, 2014)

So, worth getting keeping or go with sc62c (I prefer 4000K of the C I think.).


----------



## jak (Aug 14, 2014)

markr6 said:


> One more thought: SC600w is probably worth the extra bulk vs SC62w. I'm not a "thrower" kind of guy, but it sure seems to have a better beam and more use IMO. I could see changing my mind though...


Even if you prefer flood, I'd say the _difference_ in flood between the two isn't worth the bulk compromise/ease of carry the 62 offers. Also, the 62 isn't a thrower, it just happens to throw more than a 600.

Now, if it was a 62d vs 600w, I could be persuaded by your argument...

*REVISED:*
The 62 throws _similar _to the 600, not more.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 14, 2014)

jak said:


> Even if you prefer flood, I'd say the _difference_ in flood between the two isn't worth the bulk compromise/ease of carry the 62 offers. Also, the 62 isn't a thrower, it just happens to throw more than a 600.
> 
> Now, if it was a 62d vs 600w, I could be persuaded by your argument...



My SC600w throws WAY more than either SC62. Do you not agree?


----------



## Derek Dean (Aug 14, 2014)

I've very encouraged by markr6's tests and beamshots. We all knew it wasn't going to be a thrower. Personally, I had hoped for, and am pleased to see, the larger hotspot, which is fantastic for medium to close range EDC purposes. 

As far as the tint goes, I've filtered EVEY light I own, so that's not a problem for me. Whatever comes my way will get a filter to make into what I want. I will admit, though, that it sure looks like markr6 hit the jackpot with his SC52w L2.

This is looking more and more like a fine, pocket worthy EDC.


----------



## gunga (Aug 14, 2014)

How do you apply the filter when it's a press fit bezel Derek?


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## jak (Aug 14, 2014)

markr6 said:


> My SC600w throws WAY more than either SC62. Do you not agree?


Really? I did not test this*, but I will tonight and get back to you. I figured with similar lumen ratings but one with a tighter hotspot, the 62 would just throw further. I look forward to my less than scientific results.

*SC600w vs SC62w


----------



## markr6 (Aug 14, 2014)

Quick and dirty PID test to 2.5 minutes. I don't have any equipment for testing, so this was just done with a luxmeter app on my iphone in a dark closet - bouncing light off the ceiling. But this arbitrary gives a good idea of what's going on.

Time H1.....Lux
0:00..........951
:30............934
1:00..........760
1:30..........661
2:00..........651
2:30..........646

VERY hot head-to-tail after just 1 minute. I let it cool for 30 seconds and it was back up to 811lux.

Repeating this a second time without measuring, I simply stared at a page in a book and let it run on H1. At 34 seconds, I could clearly see 3 stepdowns within a few seconds. Three more at 45 seconds, then 4 or 5 around 1 minute. I stopped this test around 1:15 when there were 3 more step-downs. Very interesting how this PID works; since there are many, very slight step-downs it tricks you into not noticing. Fine by me, since I see any "turbo" or "blast" mode as a pure novelty. I prefer a more modest high mode with no worry about overheating or stepping down (I usually just use H2 modes as my max)

Still loving this light other than the tint. If it was white like my SC52w, it would be absolute perfection...the light to end all lights!


----------



## markr6 (Aug 14, 2014)

jak said:


> Really? I did not test this*, but I will tonight and get back to you. I figured with similar lumen ratings but one with a tighter hotspot, the 62 would just throw further. I look forward to my less than scientific results.
> 
> *SC600w vs SC62w



I'll try it as well, but at just 15' in the room I'm in, the hotspot on the 600 is brighter and approximately 25% smaller (tighter). So honestly I'm making assumptions here. But it does appear much brighter at a distance.


----------



## Derek Dean (Aug 14, 2014)

gunga said:


> How do you apply the filter when it's a press fit bezel Derek?


Sometimes I'm able to cut the filter so that it exactly fits into the tiny space between the pressed in bezel and the glass, giving just enough hold to keep the filter in place. Yes, it's on the outside of the glass, but so far I haven't noticed any major scratching of the filter. 

However, lately, I've gotten a bit lazy and just used a bit of clear, 2 sided Scotch Tape to fasten the filter to the outside of the front glass cover (SC52w). It doesn't do anything to beam that bothers me, and works well to keep the filter fastened securely, AND it's easily removable. 

For my SC52w, I used a small piece of Lavender filter, and it cleaned up the tint beautifully. Of course there is a small drop in output, but really, it's not even noticeable, and for me, it's certainly worth the small loss to have a custom tint that pleases me every time I turn on my light. 

Hey markr6, thanks for running that PID test. Very interesting and cool. It sounds like the PID is doing exactly what ZL designed it to do, give us super bright light from a small flashlight body, and yet still keeping the LED from burning up by dropping the level as needed, and doing so in small enough increments to not be distracting. Neat.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Aug 14, 2014)

Derek Dean said:


> ...
> 
> Hey markr6, thanks for running that PID test. Very interesting and cool. It sounds like the PID is doing exactly what ZL designed it to do, give us super bright light from a small flashlight body, and yet still keeping the LED from burning up by dropping the level as needed, and doing so in small enough increments to not be distracting. Neat.



Yes, I'm encouraged to hear that the light was quite hot after the PID test. Sounds like this light is run aggressively and should be a nice little pocket rocket... but hopefully with enough thermal protection to still be safe.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 14, 2014)

I think I've seen enough. Trying to return but ZL changed their return process online. Instead of sending an email, there's an online form. It says "_Please select the quantity box before clicking on the "Save RMA" Button_" but there is no quantity box!!?!?!

Doing it the old fashioned way!


----------



## gunga (Aug 14, 2014)

Too pissy for you? Bad tint?


----------



## markr6 (Aug 14, 2014)

Tint was ok, but disappointing compared to all my other zebralights. The clip was also loose on the body near the screws. Tightening didn't help, I think one of the holes were cut too big.

Will definitely be giving this one another chance in the future though!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Aug 14, 2014)

markr6 said:


> Tint was ok, but disappointing compared to all my other zebralights. The clip was also loose on the body near the screws. Tightening didn't help, I think one of the holes were cut too big.
> 
> Will definitely be giving this one another chance in the future though!
> 
> ...



Hopefully you just got a dud and mine will be better. Guess I'll found out when my SC62w arrives Monday!


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Aug 14, 2014)

Great information guys. I'm hoping markr6 will still do some checking tonight. He always has reliable information. Lucky with the SC52w, not so with the SC62w I guess. No way I would call that tint neutral either.


----------



## gunga (Aug 14, 2014)

Oh well, just ordered one. Fingers crossed!


----------



## cyclesport (Aug 14, 2014)

gunga said:


> Oh well, just ordered one. Fingers crossed!



So much for your resistance! 

After seeing jak's tint pics and reading many subsequent SC52w L2 posts about ZL finally getting consistent acceptable neutral/warm tints, I felt more confident that I had a better than average chance of finally getting a decent binned XM-L2 in ZL's 4400k range.

Now however, after seeing mark6's copy...it looks disturbingly like the several SC52w's (also **** yellow w/a little green thrown in), that I cycled through over the last couple of years trying to get one I liked. Damn it!! Was really hoping for the slightly rose tint of the XM-L2 in the first gen H52w that I and others recvd' previously that was so "219" like...just about perfect.

Oh well, since I didn't immediately get a ship notice within the first 24hrs like many in this thread did...maybe I'll have a better shot out of a second batch and perhaps different (better) reel when those arrive?


----------



## markr6 (Aug 14, 2014)

cyclesport said:


> Oh well, since I didn't immediately get a ship notice within the first 24hrs like many in this thread did...maybe I'll have a better shot out of a second batch and perhaps different (better) reel when those arrive?



That's what I'm thinking. Wait and get a fresh batch later on. Always worked for me in the past. Still luck of the draw.



Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## cyclesport (Aug 14, 2014)

markr6 said:


> Wait and get a fresh batch later on. Still luck of the draw.



Sadly...that's true.


----------



## jruser (Aug 14, 2014)

My sc62w also has a warmer tint than my sc52w l2. Not as bad as others in this thread though. Seems to have tint shift though; it gets more yellow with lower brightness.

Also, haven't noticed the PID stepdown yet; it gets too hot to hold in less than a minute.


----------



## Glock27 (Aug 14, 2014)

Wow! Way more light than SC62c and d! Doesn't get too hot as long as you are holding it. Fit & finish is great. Cap color perfectly matches main body color. Wall of light well past 50 yards. Noticeably brighter at long distances. I will order another one for a spare next pay period. I am pleased with the tint....my new EDC.

G27


----------



## jak (Aug 14, 2014)

Glock27 said:


> I will order another one for a spare next pay period.


Ahhhh hahaahaha! Been there.

Glad you like your light! I'm about to take the dog for a walk now to have an excuse to use it... may do a quick little comparison against the SC600.


----------



## jak (Aug 14, 2014)

markr6 said:


> My SC600w throws WAY more than either SC62. Do you not agree?


Well, tonight I did a side by side comparison between these two trying to determine which one throws more.

My results: The beam at distance on these are quite similar. So much so that I cannot say if one has more throw than the other. IF one does throw better, the real world result would be negligible, in my opinion. I would say they're close enough to debunk the "SC600w is probably worth the extra bulk" claim. The only reason for the bulk now is heat dissipation.


----------



## Peace Train (Aug 14, 2014)

Hmm...with such close performance specs between the two, the SC600w MkIII should be next at bat.


----------



## gunga (Aug 14, 2014)

I don't like to be an earlier adopter but have been anticipating this one awhile. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## blo9 (Aug 15, 2014)

Since I am an international buyer I will recieve mine from china. Lets hope there is a new batch =)
Shipment notice just recieved.


----------



## Martin L (Aug 15, 2014)

jak said:


> Well, tonight I did a side by side comparison between these two trying to determine which one throws more.
> 
> My results: The beam at distance on these are quite similar. So much so that I cannot say if one has more throw than the other. IF one does throw better, the real world result would be negligible, in my opinion. I would say they're close enough to debunk the "SC600w is probably worth the extra bulk" claim. The only reason for the bulk now is heat dissipation.



Hello Jak, I am not following you. Which model did you compare the SC600w with regarding throw? I assume you are talking about the d version, as the d and the SC600 are more likely to have similar beam pattern. If it's like I am talking about I am quite suprised that it´s not more blast in the SC600 - 320 vs 1000 lumens... It´s quite strange if you did compare the w also. The w has a floody beam and should not reach by far as far as the SC600... Hmmm, please shed some light over my thoughts


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye (Aug 15, 2014)

Anyone with a new SC62w in hand have any flickering on high? I had an SC600w that did. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## markr6 (Aug 15, 2014)

Valpo Hawkeye said:


> Anyone with a new SC62w in hand have any flickering on high? I had an SC600w that did.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Candlepowerforums mobile app



No flickering on mine. Sadly, it is already in the mail for a return due to an overly yellow tint, and loose clip (tightening screws didn't help).

Regarding throw, the SC62d and SC600w had a similar tight pattern while the SC62w is floodier just like the SC52w. But like jak said, the throw is similar. SC600w appears to throw more due to the deeper reflector and focused beam, but I think the 62w makes it just as far. The larger hotspot makes it appear to be a weaker thrower.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2014)

Martin L said:


> Hello Jak, I am not following you. Which model did you compare the SC600w with regarding throw? I assume you are talking about the d version, as the d and the SC600 are more likely to have similar beam pattern. If it's like I am talking about I am quite suprised that it´s not more blast in the SC600 - 320 vs 1000 lumens... It´s quite strange if you did compare the w also. The w has a floody beam and should not reach by far as far as the SC600... Hmmm, please shed some light over my thoughts



No, I didn't compare it against the 62d. I compared it to the 62w. The shear lumen output of both the 600w and 62w leave the 62d lacking in the throw department, and I think that's what you said too.

But comparing the 600w the 62w, in my less-than-scientific discovery, these two are extremely similar at distance. You're right though, at close distance, the 600 seems to have a brighter, tighter hotspot. I shined each light at a tree line about 40 yards, and how much they each illuminated, and the intensity of the light was indistinguishable to my eyes.

I'm open to the fact that I could be wrong, but I would love for others to try a distance test and see if there results were anything like mine.


----------



## cyclesport (Aug 15, 2014)

markr6 said:


> Sadly, it is already in the mail for a return due to an overly yellow tint, and loose clip (tightening screws didn't help).



With my luck concerning ZL...I'll probably get your returned light!


----------



## markr6 (Aug 15, 2014)

cyclesport said:


> With my luck concerning ZL...I'll probably get your returned light!



I guess it's possible, unless they have some place of selling them elsewhere. They'll need to rebox them since they slap that mailing label over the entire box. I own 7 and wonder if they are actually "new". I just posted something about this in another thread. It's completely up to ZL whether or not they accept returns.

As much as I like the freedom to return to ZL, I wouldn't be upset if they only started accepting returns for major defects only (DOA, large dents/scratches, broken lens). Just being honest here.


----------



## SkinnyCow (Aug 15, 2014)

markr6 said:


> I guess it's possible, unless they have some place of selling them elsewhere. They'll need to rebox them since they slap that mailing label over the entire box. I own 7 and wonder if they are actually "new". I just posted something about this in another thread. It's completely up to ZL whether or not they accept returns.



How do we find out if it's your light :thinking:? Looking for loose clip? If Zebralight sell returned items as new to customers then they're violating consumer laws. I hope they don't do that. They could sell it to "un-authorized" dealers on ebay or amazon market place. There're plenty of online resellers that'll be happy to buy those returning lights. Receiving brand new lights is the only reason I buy directly from them and not on amazon.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 15, 2014)

SkinnyCow said:


> How do we find out if it's your light :thinking:? Looking for loose clip? If Zebralight sell returned items as new to customers then they're violating consumer laws. I hope they don't do that. They could sell it to "un-authorized" dealers on ebay or amazon market place. There're plenty of online resellers that'll be happy to buy those returning lights. Receiving brand new lights is the only reason I buy directly from them and not on amazon.



I agree. If they have some type of "outlet", I would like to know about it! And it's well hidden from the public if it exists! I doubt they simply scrap an otherwise perfectly good light.

I too like purchasing from manufacturers over vendors or others sellers 95% of the time.

And when I say loose clip, people probably assume bent. That's not the case. It actually moved side to side, almost like the hold drilled on the clip was oval in shape instead of round. Or, the tap in the aluminum body was damaged or not deep enough. Right there, enough reason for a return if I felt like it.


----------



## EsthetiX (Aug 15, 2014)

markr6 said:


> I agree. If they have some type of "outlet", I would like to know about it! And it's well hidden from the public if it exists! I doubt they simply scrap an otherwise perfectly good light.
> 
> I too like purchasing from manufacturers over vendors or others sellers 95% of the time.
> 
> And when I say loose clip, people probably assume bent. That's not the case. It actually moved side to side, almost like the hold drilled on the clip was oval in shape instead of round. Or, the tap in the aluminum body was damaged or not deep enough. Right there, enough reason for a return if I felt like it.



Zebralight/Most manufacturers only send NEW inventory. They refurbish returned items and use the parts to refurbish/repair other returns. There is no "outlet" they sell returns to.

Dealers? That's a whole different story. Dealers resell stuff all the time as new when its actually a return item (as long as it looks and works like new). _Note: I'm not condoning to that, but it's more common than people think._


----------



## jruser (Aug 15, 2014)

My clip also has some side to side play. Probably the whole batch is like that. IMO, not a reason for return. I like the light quite well. EDC for now, bit haven't decided if it will win over the SC52w for long term EDC.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 15, 2014)

jruser said:


> My clip also has some side to side play. Probably the whole batch is like that. IMO, not a reason for return.



Hopefully it's not the screw stripping out the threads after the warranty! You could probably find out by removing the clip, though.


----------



## cyclesport (Aug 15, 2014)

markr6 said:


> I guess it's possible, unless they have some place of selling them elsewhere. They'll need to rebox them since they slap that mailing label over the entire box. I own 7 and wonder if they are actually "new". I just posted something about this in another thread. It's completely up to ZL whether or not they accept returns.
> 
> As much as I like the freedom to return to ZL, I wouldn't be upset if they only started accepting returns for major defects only (DOA, large dents/scratches, broken lens). Just being honest here.



I was just joking, but I suppose if they deemed your returned light to essentially be free of any legitimate (by their view) defects...then I can easily believe they might repackage and sell as new.

BTW I too have had many SC52's pass through my hands and virtually all of the clips on those lights could be moved either way laterally a couple of mm even after tightening.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 15, 2014)

cyclesport said:


> I was just joking, but I suppose if they deemed your returned light to essentially be free of any legitimate (by their view) defects...then I can easily believe they might repackage and sell as new.



It makes you wonder. Just like the restaurants that give you free chips and salsa. When you leave without touching the second basket of chips they bring out, I'm sure some waiters/owners think hard about re-serving them. Dirty, but you know it happened at least once, somewhere!


----------



## kbuzbee (Aug 15, 2014)

markr6 said:


> When you leave without touching the second basket of chips they bring out,



Wait, what? You have chips left over? I've never left a basket that wasn't empty  You want to be safe? Just order as I'm leaving 

Ken


----------



## Peace Train (Aug 15, 2014)

markr6 said:


> It makes you wonder. Just like the restaurants that give you free chips and salsa. When you leave without touching the second basket of chips they bring out, I'm sure some waiters/owners think hard about re-serving them. Dirty, but you know it happened at least once, somewhere!



Ha I've taught ServSafe classes to the health department and food industry, and if consumers knew a portion of what went on in some places they might never eat out again. Recycling butter and dumping rinsed spaghetti from unfinished plates into trash bins (to be re-heated and re-served the next day) are some of the lesser infractions out there. 

As for electronics and other industries? Seems tame in comparison, especially when you consider companies who are comprised of and led by individuals raised in other parts of the world who have different standards and practices other than what we've come to expect (several of which are, dare I say, American corporations). This isn't to single anyone out, but give a broader picture of what's happening in terms of enacting _any_ regulation along with its ability to be enforced. 

As I've been observing, there's an increasing trend of complacency within many corporations and industries as a whole. It's no longer about producing a quality product or service in every respect, but more of a plea to the least common denominator, a throwing of breadcrumbs to the birds, if you will. An attitude far different from the mom & pops (and McGizmo's out there), the only true recourse is as always, in the hands of the end-consumer. 




​


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Aug 15, 2014)

My SC62w just arrived!!!

My initial impressions:

*Anodizing*: The anodizing is a medium matte grey and looks perfect. It doesn't look painted on like the somewhat glossy and uneven anodizing on my SC62d. My SC62d also came with som small chips on the anodizing near the switch. There's no chips at all on my SC62w. The anodizing on the SC62w is also much more uniform between the body and tailcap. 

*Logo*: The Zebralight logo and model number on the top of the light is very crisp and clean with no defects. looks crisper and cleaner than the writing on any of my other Zebralights.

*Switch boot retaining ring*: My SC62d had an issue with the switch boot retaining ring sticking up slightly above the rim of the aluminum body adjacent to the right side of the switch. That's been fixed with the SC62w. The switch retaining ring is below the level of the aluminum on both sides and looks great!

*Switch stiffness* - the switch is stiffer than on the SC62d and has a well-defined click. It looks like they've gone back to the switch used in the SC80, original SC600, and earlier SC52 models. That was my favorite of the Zebralight switches so I'm pleased with this change.

*Clip *- my clip is the same as on my SC62d. It's stiff and is firmly attached to the light. There's no lateral or vertical movement where it is screwed on.

*Output *- as expected this light is bright! I suspected it would outhrow my SC62d and I was right! Here's my luxmeter results at turn-on with a fresh cell:

SC62w - 7600 lux
SC62d - 4800 lux
SC600 (first generation early model) - 9800 lux
SC52w (first generation) - 4700 lux

*Tint *- I expected to turn it on and see a ****-yellow-green tint like on my SC52w. I was shocked when I turned it on!

My SC62w has a superb neutral tint that at max power didn't seem yellow at all. I almost thought it was cool white at first, the color looked so pure. Note that at lower outputs there is a hint of yellow. My initial impression is that this is a great tint.

I compared the tint on my SC62w in side-by-side comparisons to many of my other lights. Surprisingly, this light has one of the best tints I've ever seen from Cree. The tint is as good as that on my early model D25 neutrals and my Spark SL5 190 NW. It looks almost like a Nichia 219A 4500k. The tint is a pleasant light white-tan, slightly rosy. I think it actually looks better than the cooler tint in my Nichia 219Bs. At lower settings it starts to look a little yellow but there's no hint of green on any mode. This is by far the best tint I've ever seen in any Zebralight. I'm quite pleased with it.

*My initial impression is VERY positive. This might well be the best Zebralight yet!*


----------



## markr6 (Aug 15, 2014)

Yes on high it's a much nicer tint, as I've seen on many lights. Hopefully my next unit will be neutral on all levels like my SC52w. Thanks for the report!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Aug 15, 2014)

markr6 said:


> Yes on high it's a much nicer tint, as I've seen on many lights. Hopefully my next unit will be neutral on all levels like my SC52w. Thanks for the report!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums



Even on medium or low my SC62w's tint looks enormously better than my SC52w's tint at max. I'm impressed.


----------



## rpm00 (Aug 15, 2014)

Ok you guys convinced me. Definitely going to order one of these.

I've implemented a only-one-light-incoming-at-a-time rule to keep expenses under control though. So need to wait for my K40Mvn to arrive first.


----------



## 18650 (Aug 15, 2014)

rpm00 said:


> Ok you guys convinced me. Definitely going to order one of these. I've implemented a only-one-light-incoming-at-a-time rule to keep expenses under control though. So need to wait for my K40Mvn to arrive first.


 I like my house rule better: Order multiple lights at the same time to combine and save on freight costs.


----------



## GunnarGG (Aug 16, 2014)

Fireclaw18 said:


> SC62w - 7600 lux
> SC62d - 4800 lux
> SC600 (first generation early model) - 9800 lux
> SC52w (first generation) - 4700 lux



Thanks for your impressions.
I'll guess you have a li-ion in that SC52w to get those numbers.
Correct?


----------



## hatman (Aug 16, 2014)

Fireclaw18 said:


> My SC62w just arrived!!!
> 
> My initial impressions:
> 
> ...



Terrific report -- thanks!

How about heat -- how long can you run on high before it gets hot?


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Aug 16, 2014)

GunnarGG said:


> Thanks for your impressions.
> I'll guess you have a li-ion in that SC52w to get those numbers.
> Correct?



Correct. I measured all the lights at turn-on with fresh protected li-ion cells.


----------



## kbuzbee (Aug 16, 2014)

Arrived yesterday. 

Exactly what I hoped it would be. Exactly like the SC62c but brighter and floodier.


I've read a few posts about the machining, the switch, the anodizing being different than the SC62d, but all those things are exactly the same between my SC62c and SC62w. The only difference is the lettering on the w is "slightly" more crisp.







As to tint, I love this one. If you're white wall hunting you'll see it is in fact a bit cooler than the c. IRL you'd never notice. The c is more rose and the w more off white/tan. I wouldn't call either yellow and definitely not green.

The extra lumens from the w are nice but mostly I notice them in the spill (which I expected and which is what I wanted) The hot spot isn't noticeably brighter, just larger.

To my eyes the extra lumens of the w more than make up for the tighter focus of the c over a distance of 70' where I would say the w "slightly" out throws the c.

Really, in every way that matters, these are the exact same light except the w gives me brighter spill and a wider hot spot.

Oh, and as mentioned, on high it does get hot very quickly. It's not a light I would take to run on high for an hour straight. But it also cools down pretty quickly, so high for a minute or two 20-30 times per hour seems quite doable.

Ken


----------



## Derek Dean (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks for that report, Ken. You too Fireclaw18! Gee, could this be the first light I don't have to filter to get a nice tint? Time will tell.


----------



## kbuzbee (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm not the filter maven you are Derek, though I'll do it if a light is too blue for my preferences. Obviously not the case with either of these.

Right now, my four favorite EDC lights (based on tint) are, in order.

D25Cvn XP-L @5000K
SC62w
SC62c
RRT01vn XM-L2 @5000K

Head to head I can see the differences quite easily but out and about, just using them, I wouldn't.

I'll be very interested to hear your perceptions on it.

Ken


----------



## GeoBruin (Aug 17, 2014)

Received my 62w yesterday. There's a lot of good info in this thread already but I thought I would add a little more. I won't speak to much to the physical qualities of the light other than to say everything is perfect... ano is even, clip is tight, emitter is dead centered and the button is nice and clicky (best yet from a Zebra). As to tint, I can't complain. It's as good as any neutral XM-L I've seen short of one of Vinh's hand picked anomalies. What I focused on was the PID controlled output. 

The following graphs show relative output and temperature respectively. Both tests ran for 5 minutes and data was taken every 10 seconds. Output was measured with my lux meter and a ceiling bounce. Temperature was taken with a Fluke infrared thermometer at the center of the head. The room was about 85 degrees and the light was tail standing on an insulated surface (thermally isolated except for convection). Please note that the minimum of the Y axes are not zero. I cropped the operable range for visualization purposes.













On the output graph, you can see that after about 5 minutes the output is reduced to just over 60% and the light is able to dispense with the heat as fast as it is generating it. With the lux meter, you can visibly watch the small step downs occur. The output will hold steady and then abruptly drop a small amount, only to hold steady again. This happened once or twice between every measurement. It's quite possible that held in the hand, moving, or mounted to something, the light would maintain a significantly higher percentage of its full output. 

As you can see on the temperature graph, the light heats up to its maximum temperature in about a minute and then holds very steady at just over 120 degree thereafter. The small variations in temperature after 1 minute are probably due in part to my inability to take the temperature at exactly the same place on the head every time. It's astonishingly consistent.

In general I'm very happy with the light. It's actually just a few millimeters shorter than my current EDC (a Malkoff MDC head on a Surefire E1B body) and no larger in diameter but it has several advantages that I can see: Has crazy output on high, will go very low, can reach High and Low from off, has a battery charge indicator, and of course IT CAN HOLD A PROTECTED 18650! That last one is what really gets me. I could not imagine EDCing an 18650 light but it feels great in the pocket. I just need to get in the habit of grabbing it from my pocket in the underhand grip vs tactical grip. 

Hope this helps someone out there and I hope those of you awaiting one of these in the mail get them soon. 

Cheers! 

-G

*EDIT: *I was curious so I went back and re-did the test using my hand as a heat sink. I kept my hand wrapped tightly about the light, switching hands roughly every minute (it got quite hot to hold in one hand) and I was able to maintain ~ 90% output all the way to 5 minutes where I ended the first test. It seems like in real world use, you wouldn't be completely wrapping your hand around the light and holding tightly but surely you would benefit from the effect somewhat just by casually holding it in your hand. My guess is somewhere in between 60% and 90%... 75%?


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Aug 17, 2014)

Is there any way to measure the temperature of the LED? IIRC, the LED testing is done at 85C and 100C. It would be interesting to know if the PID keep the temperature of the LED well below that.


----------



## GeoBruin (Aug 17, 2014)

I don't have a way to reliably measure temperature at the junction but things seem pretty well heat sinked and the temperatures I was getting at the head were nowhere near that high. Even assuming a 50% reduction in temperature from the junction to the body of the light (which may be possible for all I know) we're still in the ballpark temperature where the output was measured.


----------



## kbuzbee (Aug 17, 2014)

Awesome tests! Thanks for running them.

Ken


----------



## markr6 (Aug 17, 2014)

Great work GeoBruin! Very helpful graphs and I appreciate the hand as a heatsink test...I actually thought about that while using my SC600w last night.


----------



## recDNA (Aug 17, 2014)

Has anyone ever suggested a pocket clip to zebra?


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Aug 17, 2014)

recDNA said:


> Has anyone ever suggested a pocket clip to zebra?



It comes with a screwed-in pocket clip.

Personally, I'd have preferred if the light was built more like the SC80 with a fully knurled body and tailcap and a detachable pocket clip. But I can see why Zebralight wants to maintain their style with the screwed-in clips and smoother bodies.


----------



## siginu (Aug 17, 2014)

Just a quick update for the sample pool.
I'm quite impressed with the SC62W, H1 and H2 do impress, and the moonlight L2 is doing exacly what I wanted it to do. There is no flickering that I've seen on any level. The tint on my sample is really quite good - I cannot distinguish a tint on a white wall, but I will say that the light seems to amplify the greens in objects that have that color in them (but the light isn't green if that makes sense). I'm a bit of a tint snob, but more with home lighting than with portable lighting - I see the latter as more of a tool than an aesthetic requirement. 

I do wish that the pocket clip was a clip on because I also got the 600 size headband and it really doesn't fit with the clip on, but I prefer the clip for carrying...


----------



## oeL (Aug 18, 2014)

First impression, SC62w compared to SC52w (first release) and SC600w L2:

+ The SC62w is just few larger and heavier than the SC52w, for me it also has a "EDC/Jeans Pocket" size. The SC600 is too large and heavy for an EDC for me.
+ Tint equals to the SC600w L2, not a glance of yellow/greenish.
0 The beam is just like the SC52w (same reflector), but with a good brightness in the center as well. My SC52w shows some kind of donut hole. Maybe this was fixed in the second release of SC52w. Besides of some lumens plus, the SC600w has much more throw (mostly because of the bigger reflector)
+ The (+) pole now has a spring, just like the (-) pole. The SC52w has some "double U wire" as (+) pole - on mine one broke already.
- Because of the extremely thin-wanned housing heart does not get transported very well from the head downwards.
- The thin-wanned housing heats up very fast and the PID regulates down - much faster like the SC600. At least we have cooling fins on the head...

For me the SC62w replaces my old SC52w, and it's a great upgrade! But the SC62w can never never replace the SC600W L2 - it stays my favorite night walking light, and with the fenix mount my mountain bike light.


----------



## kbuzbee (Aug 18, 2014)

Fireclaw18 said:


> It comes with a screwed-in pocket clip.



Right! Most folks (me  ) tend to photograph it so the name/etching shows and the pocket clip is screwed on 180 degrees from that (and the switch)

Ken


----------



## kahuna2793 (Aug 19, 2014)

Anyone have a video of sc62 ? Aa link would be nice. My first zebralight is on its way sc52 can't wait if I like it the sc62 will be next on my list.


----------



## TCY (Aug 19, 2014)

Must..resist..
Fail. Ordered one 5 seconds ago.


----------



## holygeez03 (Aug 19, 2014)

As the OP, I figure I should chime in with my impressions... I received my SC62w over the weekend and haven't had much time to mess it with it during the dark hours, but...

First, I am very happy with the tint.. it is very close to my H52w. My SC62w tends _slightly_ toward the greener side, while my H52Fw is slightly toward the rosy side, but the difference is really only noticeable when comparing them directly. I wish my SC52w had the same tint, but apparently not enough to try the tint lottery again... the beam is a very nice "cone of light" and I was happy to find out that the light didn't seem too bulky when clipped to the top of my pocket... although, it didn't stay put as well as the SC52w. Also of note, because the clip doesn't reach the head of the light, the clip isn't nearly as stiff as the SC52, which can be both good and bad.

The only real downside I can find is that it does get pretty hot on high, but that is simply physics when you have a light this small pumping out that many lumens... And I really wish that the clip was a "deep carry" clip similar to my H series light, regardless of whether it is removable or not.

I typically EDC my H52Fw because of its size, floody beam, and clip... plus, I can probably find a AA in an emergency... and I also bring my SC52w if I need more reach... but I will probably find myself carrying the SC62w in place of the 52 a lot because of its sheer power and tint. The SC52w might get permanent glove box duty.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Aug 19, 2014)

Thank You holygeez03 for the report. Perhaps you will take time to chime in at a later date; after you have used it extensively.


----------



## StorminMatt (Aug 19, 2014)

Has anyone who has ordered one of these lights late last week (ie Thurs or Fri) received a notification that their light has shipped? Or are they out of stock?


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 20, 2014)

StorminMatt said:


> Has anyone who has ordered one of these lights late last week (ie Thurs or Fri) received a notification that their light has shipped? Or are they out of stock?


Ordered mine on last Wed. Received shipping notice on Friday. Until now, tracking still shows nothing.


----------



## raz-0 (Aug 20, 2014)

Ordered Wednesday early evening, no shipping notice.


----------



## mekquake (Aug 20, 2014)

ordered to uk on thursday , shipping notice next day , tracking results : unable to track , status not known


----------



## gunga (Aug 20, 2014)

I had something like that. I wonder if mine will be shipping the 22nd after all. Blast...


----------



## GeoBruin (Aug 20, 2014)

If I've learned anything ordering things internationally, it's that it may not show up in the tracking system until it reaches your country. At least that's been my experience ordering to the US. Good luck fellas! Mine is in my pocket as I type this.


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 20, 2014)

GeoBruin said:


> If I've learned anything ordering things internationally, it's that it may not show up in the tracking system until it reaches your country. At least that's been my experience ordering to the US. Good luck fellas! Mine is in my pocket as I type this.


Yes I think I recall facing a similar experience from Zebralight. No updates at all until it's in my mailbox. Anyway I sent them a note to enquire on my shipment and I will await their response.


----------



## blo9 (Aug 21, 2014)

Are there any reason to use protected batteries with this flashlight? Can it take flat tops?
I got two Xtar 3400mah but thinking of getting clean Panasonic NCR18650B cells, I guess they are flat.


----------



## StorminMatt (Aug 21, 2014)

So it sounds like a lucky few got their orders quickly, and the rest of us are due for a long wait.



blo9 said:


> Are there any reason to use protected batteries with this flashlight? Can it take flat tops?



If these lights are anything like the H600, they can accept flat tops and have built in low voltage protection. No need for protected cells. Keep spring tension down with unprotected cells.


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Aug 21, 2014)

TCY said:


> Must..resist..
> Fail. Ordered one 5 seconds ago.



THAT WAS FREAKIN HILLARIOUS!!!


----------



## fnsooner (Aug 21, 2014)

I pre-ordered mine on Monday(two days ago). I have recieved two emails. One from Zebralight for order confirmation and the other from Paypal as a reciept for purchase that my bank account reflects. I have had no shipping notice. I am not worried though. It will ship when it ships. 


I also recieved a d and a c in the mail yesterday. That gives me something to mess with and keep me patient while I wait for the w. :thumbsup:


----------



## Derek Dean (Aug 21, 2014)

blo9 said:


> Are there any reason to use protected batteries with this flashlight? Can it take flat tops?
> I got two Xtar 3400mah but thinking of getting clean Panasonic NCR18650B cells, I guess they are flat.


Just because the flashlight offers some form of under voltage protection doesn't mean you wouldn't benefit from a protected cell. It has to be charged sometime, and that time out of the flashlight leaves you with an unprotected battery. 

I'm probably overly cautious with my use of lithium-ion batteries, but that's a lot of power contained in a small package, and accidents generally happen when you least expect it, so I always buy and use the best protected cells I can find.


----------



## hatman (Aug 21, 2014)

What can you say about a flashlight that:

-- Is small, light and has a great tint. It's a sea of light -- just wonderful.

-- But comes with a defective clip. And that terrific light gets so hot so quickly, it barely lasts long enough on high to allow the dog to pee and poop!

In my purchase order, I asked ZebraLight to handpick the light and make sure there were no defects.

Clearly no human examined this: The screws don't hold the clip tightly enough to work. I used an eyeglass screwdriver to tighten them as much as I could. It's such an obvious defect, how could anyone miss this?

I can't pocket-carry a light with a defective clip. I've already lost one light this way (Lenslight Mini -- great light, but the clip proved unreliable and now it's gone.)

This is the third consecutive light I've received with a visibly obvious defect. I'm disgusted.


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 21, 2014)

Derek Dean said:


> Just because the flashlight offers some form of under voltage protection doesn't mean you wouldn't benefit from a protected cell. It has to be charged sometime, and that time out of the flashlight leaves you with an unprotected battery.
> 
> I'm probably overly cautious with my use of lithium-ion batteries, but that's a lot of power contained in a small package, and accidents generally happen when you least expect it, so I always buy and use the best protected cells I can find.


The best advice given and that is exactly what I believe in.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Aug 21, 2014)

hatman said:


> What can you say about a flashlight that:
> 
> -- Is small, light and has a great tint. It's a sea of light -- just wonderful.
> 
> ...



I have replaced the clips on both my SC62d's with titanium long and short NiteCore clips from Banggood. Where the clips meet the body of the flashlight is a curved mating surface but works fine. I would not hesitate to order one, and if the screw hole is stripped, I would tap it with a larger screw. Or you can PM me and I will buy your SC62w for $60. That is if the tint is as you say.


----------



## hatman (Aug 21, 2014)

Sorry, what exactly are titanium long and short Nitecore clips?

Do you have a link, please?

And what screws did you use?


----------



## markr6 (Aug 21, 2014)

Derek Dean said:


> Just because the flashlight offers some form of under voltage protection doesn't mean you wouldn't benefit from a protected cell. It has to be charged sometime, and that time out of the flashlight leaves you with an unprotected battery.
> 
> I'm probably overly cautious with my use of lithium-ion batteries, but that's a lot of power contained in a small package, and accidents generally happen when you least expect it, so I always buy and use the best protected cells I can find.



I'm the exact opposite. I started with protected, but found them to be completely unnecessary. Even if I wear them down so far, the lights I have indicate some way that I'm getting near the low voltage.

When recharging, I always check with a DMM...not just to be safe, but who isn't curious as to the voltage it's at and how long it will probably take to finish charging?? Usually between 3.75v and 3.9v for me.

If it catches fire, that's a bonus for me since I get to use the fire extinguisher! I'm a pyro! (47.2% kidding )


----------



## blo9 (Aug 21, 2014)

Derek Dean said:


> Just because the flashlight offers some form of under voltage protection doesn't mean you wouldn't benefit from a protected cell. It has to be charged sometime, and that time out of the flashlight leaves you with an unprotected battery.
> 
> I'm probably overly cautious with my use of lithium-ion batteries, but that's a lot of power contained in a small package, and accidents generally happen when you least expect it, so I always buy and use the best protected cells I can find.



Ok, I will continue to buy the Xtar protected ones, since they are based on the Panas, right?
I am using the Xtar VP1 charger which seem to be one of the best/safest.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Aug 21, 2014)

http://www.banggood.com/Titanium-All...e-p-89414.html is a link I found in the SC32/ SC62d thread. I could not pull up the Banggood website a little while ago. Further back in that thread is more discussion of these clips. Not knowing how your clip is defective, I can't help any more. Good Luck!


hatman said:


> Sorry, what exactly are titanium long and short Nitecore clips?
> 
> Do you have a link, please?
> 
> And what screws did you use?


----------



## cyclesport (Aug 21, 2014)

StorminMatt said:


> So it sounds like a lucky few got their orders quickly, and the rest of us are due for a long wait.



FWIW I ordered a SC62w on 8/13/14 and just recvd' a shipping notice/USPS tracking # today.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Aug 21, 2014)

I ordered my second SC62w on Monday 8/18/14 around 10:30 am. I also just received my shipping notice and USPS tracking number.

I ordered my first SC62w last week the first day preorders were available. For that order I got the shipping notice within 15 minutes of ordering and received the light last Friday.

I ordered the second SC62w because my first has a major defect: It's not reliably staying in high mode. Sometimes it will jump down to medium. This usually happens within 1-10 seconds after turn-on, and is more likely to happen with a slightly depleted cell, but I've had it happen with a fresh cell. Nobody else has had this problem so hopefully it's just an unlucky fluke. I've got an RMA# for it and will return it as soon as I receive the second one.


----------



## hatman (Aug 21, 2014)

KITROBASKIN said:


> http://www.banggood.com/Titanium-All...e-p-89414.html is a link I found in the SC32/ SC62d thread. I could not pull up the Banggood website a little while ago. Further back in that thread is more discussion of these clips. Not knowing how your clip is defective, I can't help any more. Good Luck!



Thanks very much.

Since we don't know why the ZL clips are defective -- only that a number of them are -- who knows if this would work?


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Aug 21, 2014)

hatman said:


> Thanks very much.
> 
> Since we don't know why the ZL clips are defective -- only that a number of them are -- who knows if this would work?




What exactly is the problem people have with ZL clips? They seem fine to me.


----------



## gunga (Aug 21, 2014)

Just a thought on these "Defective clips". So the defect is that clip moves around even when fully tightened right? Is it possible either the bolts are too long or the holes drilled and tapped not deep enough? Perhaps filing down the bolt a touch to shorten it could be worth a try? Maybe lubing the bolt to ensure it tighten's down fully without binding etc?

That or maybe the original clips were thicker and the actual stock clip is thinner than originally designed? Just a thought for those with loose clips.


----------



## jak (Aug 21, 2014)

The big, bold "SHIPPING AUG. 22" message is gone from the SC62w page. Status has gone from Pre-order to back order.
(Spreadsheet shows release date Aug 12)


----------



## raz-0 (Aug 21, 2014)

jak said:


> The big, bold "SHIPPING AUG. 22" message is gone from the SC62w page. Status has gone from Pre-order to back order.
> (Spreadsheet shows release date Aug 12)



I ordered last week and just got my shipping notice about the time you posted this.


----------



## fnsooner (Aug 21, 2014)

Well, I just received my shipping notice with tracking number. The tracking number shows "NOT FOUND" on the USPS site but that isn't unusual when first receiving a tracking number. I had already convinced myself that this would take a while and to be patient. Now that I have gotten a shipping notice, I have gotten antsy.

I bet those that have received a shipping notice will get theirs shipped in the next couple of days. Here we go.


----------



## fnsooner (Aug 21, 2014)

I hope we get these shipped tomorrow.


----------



## EsthetiX (Aug 21, 2014)

fnsooner said:


> Well, I just received my shipping notice with tracking number. The tracking number shows "NOT FOUND" on the USPS site but that isn't unusual when first receiving a tracking number. I had already convinced myself that this would take a while and to be patient. Now that I have gotten a shipping notice, I have gotten antsy.
> 
> I bet those that have received a shipping notice will get theirs shipped in the next couple of days. Here we go.



The confirmation/tracking number does not mean it has shipped. It just means the label has been paid for and printed printed at the warehouse. The good news though is that labels must be used within 24 hours or USPS voids them. The info will update some time between tonight and tomorrow evening (whenever USPS picks up the shipment(s) that day and scans it in).

Zebralight has severe logistics issues. They tend to hold all the packages and ship everything all out at once instead of getting peoples orders out as they come in. They are very limited on staff so I think they do what they can to make things easier on them. Their container shipment from Shanghai probably came in several days ago actually. Anyway, great products but they need to hire a business specialist to fix whatever is going on with their logistics planning.


----------



## StandardBattery (Aug 21, 2014)

First Impressions... awesome...

My tint most closely matches my SC62c it might be just a very-very small amount cooler, but it's more of a slight spectrum change.

It's cooler than my SC60w

It's much cooler than my SC600w which is quite warm, very nice outdoors.

It's warmer than by SC62d.

The beam is narrower than the SC600w as would be expected with the smaller reflector.

The H1 output is really quite amazing, it's pretty close to my SC600w. Didn't check which was actually brighter.

The H1 gets hotter much faster than my SC600w which was still cool when the SC62w was quite hot.

The chamber is still a little tight with some Panasonic 3400mAh protected cells I have, I may remove the silver label on them for a better fit.

Anodizing is essentially identical to my SC62c. I prefer the darker anodizing on some other Zebralights, but I'm fine with this as well. 

If you have the SC62c or SC62d it seems the only reason to buy the SC62w is for the H1 output. Or maybe you just want to have them all. It does seem to me that the tint on this SC62w does not really fit with that of the earlier 'w' models, but I have not yet compared it with my more recent L-II models.

Really a great light, and H1 output is steller for a light this size and it still gets decent runtime. Now I think I'll sleep on how I feel about this latest edition.


----------



## Derek Dean (Aug 21, 2014)

fnsooner said:


> Well, I just received my shipping notice with tracking number. The tracking number shows "NOT FOUND" on the USPS site but that isn't unusual when first receiving a tracking number. I had already convinced myself that this would take a while and to be patient. Now that I have gotten a shipping notice, I have gotten antsy.
> 
> I bet those that have received a shipping notice will get theirs shipped in the next couple of days. Here we go.


Yep, it usually takes 12-24 hours for a tracking number to show up in the USPS system. I got my shipping notice on the 18th, it showed up on the USPS site on the 19, but it was only the notice that they had received shipping info, not that it had been received by the post office. I checked yesterday (20th), same thing, it didn't show that it was actually received by the post office. Arrggh.

This morning I got a USPS notice that it was out for delivery, and now it's in my hot little hands, literally, hot little hands . 

By the way, I had a bit of a scare. When I turned it on, it came on in H1, VERY BRIGHT, but after 25 seconds it shifted noticeably down to H2. Man, what a disappointment . But, I tried a different cell (newer and just charged), and bingo...... I held that sucker for 3 minutes while it blazed away, and yes, it does get hot. Then I let it cool off and tried it again. 3 more minutes of blazing light, only terminated because my hands got too hot. 

The clip is fine, anodizing is fine, LED is centered, switch is perfect, and no flickering on any of the lower levels. I think I might have a winner. Oh, the tint. Arrgh....kind of green/yellow, noticeable mostly on the mid and lower levels. Thank goodness I've still got some filter swatches left. I think a bit of magenta and possibly a little lavender should clean things up (the same filters I used on my SC52w), but it usually takes me a week or so to completely dial in the tint. 

All-in-all, a GREAT little light. Color me HAPPY.


----------



## Richwouldnt (Aug 21, 2014)

Derek Dean said:


> Just because the flashlight offers some form of under voltage protection doesn't mean you wouldn't benefit from a protected cell. It has to be charged sometime, and that time out of the flashlight leaves you with an unprotected battery.
> 
> I'm probably overly cautious with my use of lithium-ion batteries, but that's a lot of power contained in a small package, and accidents generally happen when you least expect it, so I always buy and use the best protected cells I can find.



Not true with the Zebralight but there are more lights appearing all the time that have current draw increased to the point where protected batteries may trip their protection circuits. I have a single 18650 pocket light that draws 5.8 amps and a modified soup can light that is pulling about 25 Amps from it's four parallel batteries on maximum. One seller on Amazon is now selling 26650 lights with specific warnings that they will not work with protected batteries, and these are lights running the cells in series!


----------



## TCY (Aug 21, 2014)

Got the shipping notice from ZL half an hour ago.


----------



## Derek Dean (Aug 22, 2014)

Richwouldnt said:


> Not true with the Zebralight but there are more lights appearing all the time that have current draw increased to the point where protected batteries may trip their protection circuits. I have a single 18650 pocket light that draws 5.8 amps and a modified soup can light that is pulling about 25 Amps from it's four parallel batteries on maximum. One seller on Amazon is now selling 26650 lights with specific warnings that they will not work with protected batteries, and these are lights running the cells in series!


Uh, yes, it trips the protection circuit for a reason. It's there to keep the cell from discharging too fast, getting too hot, and potentially causing problems. 

Many of the high quality 18650 batteries we recommend here on CPF have protection circuits that only trip after reaching between a 2C-3C discharge rate. For a 3400 mAh cell, that's somewhere in the 7 amp range, which should be enough for most casual user's needs. 

Of course, if you're into pushing the limits of pocket rocket power, and you're comfortable with pushing your cells to the limit, then fire away (pun intended :devil. 

My thought is this: for anybody asking the question about whether to use protected or unprotected cells (indicating they have questions about lithium-ion use), the answer should generally be to go with protected cells, but as you noted, there are always exceptions.

In any case, I don't think the SC62w is going to be tripping any over-discharge protection circuits, even though it puts out quite a bright wall of light.


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Aug 22, 2014)

Why should I buy a Zebralight SC62 Cool White? 

I already have the SC52 L2 and SC600 MKII both in Cool Whites.

I can't see any real differences in the specs.

Please convince me. :thinking:


*
CHEERS*


----------



## TCY (Aug 22, 2014)

Oztorchfreak said:


> Why should I buy a Zebralight SC62 Cool White?
> 
> I already have the SC52 L2 and SC600 MKII both in Cool Whites.
> 
> ...



Why should you buy a Zebralight SC62 Cool White?

You shouldn't. Get the neutral white version instead

By the way it's great to see another flashaholic who lives in Sydney.


----------



## fnsooner (Aug 22, 2014)

Oztorchfreak said:


> Why should I buy a Zebralight SC62 Cool White?
> 
> I already have the SC52 L2 and SC600 MKII both in Cool Whites.
> 
> ...



The SC62 is brighter than the SC52 L2, and smaller than the SC600 MKII with similar output. 

Plus, you really need this light.:devil:


----------



## markr6 (Aug 22, 2014)

StandardBattery said:


> The beam is narrower than the SC600w as would be expected with the smaller reflector.



Really? Sure you don't mean floodier? You're the second person to say this so I'm really confused. The deeper reflector on the SC600 should make it throw more, and it does, on mine.


----------



## holygeez03 (Aug 22, 2014)

markr6 said:


> Really? Sure you don't mean floodier? You're the second person to say this so I'm really confused. The deeper reflector on the SC600 should make it throw more, and it does, on mine.



I don't have a SC600... but yeah, the SC600 beam has got to be more focused due to the larger reflector and based on lux data...

SC52 - very compact, plenty of light for most tasks... will run a 14500 or common AA

SC62 - moderately larger size, _lots _of light, gets pretty warm as a tradeoff

SC600 - much larger size, more focused beam = throw, should stay much cooler

They all have their purpose... I carry the H52Fw and SC52w regularly, sometimes both... my SC62w will often replace the SC52w as long as size or battery type isn't an issue... and I chose the Nitecore EA4w as my longer throw light over the SC600w, for various reasons.


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Aug 22, 2014)

Just got my SC62w, and love it. Has a great golden tint, and everything else works flawlessly. Worth the 2+ year wait. I expect to edc this when I want the extra runtimes, and will continue to edc the SC52w the rest of the time. The SC62w is another home run!


----------



## StandardBattery (Aug 22, 2014)

markr6 said:


> Really? Sure you don't mean floodier? You're the second person to say this so I'm really confused. The deeper reflector on the SC600 should make it throw more, and it does, on mine.



No, on mine the corona is larger on my SC600w compared to my new SC62w. The SC600w still may throw farther, I didn't try to determine that yet, they seem close.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Aug 22, 2014)

StandardBattery said:


> No, on mine the corona is larger on my SC600w compared to my new SC62w. The SC600w still may throw farther, I didn't try to determine that yet, they seem close.



When I compared my SC600 to my SC62w the SC600 had more throw despite having less lumens.

With my luxmeter I measured my cool white very early model SC600 (750 lumens) at 9600 lux. In contrast my SC62w at 930 lumens measure 7600 lux.

Not surprisingly, the SC600 had a more concentrated throwier beam due to its larger reflector.


----------



## StorminMatt (Aug 22, 2014)

Richwouldnt said:


> Not true with the Zebralight but there are more lights appearing all the time that have current draw increased to the point where protected batteries may trip their protection circuits. I have a single 18650 pocket light that draws 5.8 amps and a modified soup can light that is pulling about 25 Amps from it's four parallel batteries on maximum. One seller on Amazon is now selling 26650 lights with specific warnings that they will not work with protected batteries, and these are lights running the cells in series!



When you are at a point where you are drawing a continuous 5.8A from one cell or 25A from four, you should be thinking about using high draw cells rather than worrying about whether a protection circuit will protect you from overcurrent. for these kinds of draws, the Panasonic NCR18650PD/PF/BD offers a great compromise between capacity and higher current draw.

Likewise, if a light is using two 26650s in series and drawing too much current for protected cells, you should be running a safer chemistry like IMR.


----------



## fnsooner (Aug 23, 2014)

Checked my tracking a couple of minutes ago and much to my surprise, I found this.

August 23, 2014 , 5:56 am
Arrived at Post Office
TULSA, OK 74145 

Woo hoo, I can feel it. The flashlight is just a couple of miles away. I hope I get it today.


----------



## Derek Dean (Aug 23, 2014)

Ha, you sooners have never been good at waiting  (p.s. I grew up in Bartlesville). In any case, this is one light that is definitely worth the wait. 

I had a chance to use my new SC62w on the job for the first time last night. I was astonished how much difference it made to have that in my pocket compared to my SC600w. I never minded the size of the SC600w, but the SC62w simply disappears when clipped in my pocket. A very worth while improvement.


----------



## fnsooner (Aug 23, 2014)

:laughing::Ha. I was in Bartlesville yesterday doing some work. I started to go by the driving range on the northeast side of town but it was too hot.

I carried the SC600w for a little over a year before it broke. I also have a SC600 cool white that I could have carried after the SC600w broke but I went back to my SC60w. The SC60w only puts out 300 lumens but it is easier on the pocket than the SC600. 

I bought the SC62d and c a week ago without even blinking. Can't wait for the w.


----------



## fnsooner (Aug 23, 2014)

Ok, I did receive SC62w earlier today. Here are some initial impressions.


I can't find any imperfections in the anodizing and the color of the ano is near identical to the SC62c and SC62d. The d might be a hair darker. 


The tint is good. It is kind of a cream, leaning a little yellow. It is not the yellow/green tint that plagued the early SC52 models(I had one but lost it). It usually takes me a week or two to form an opinion on whether I like a tint or not but the tint on this SC62w is identical to the tint on the SC52w L2 I purchased about a month ago. I like it a lot. Having played the tint lottery many times before, I have learned not to look a gift horse in the mouth. So I'm going with "I really like the tint and am tickled to death". 

The tint is very close to that of my SC60w when I match the lumen output of each. On H1 the SC62w tint starts moving yellowish.


I put it in moonlight mode and looked right down into it and the LED looks perfectly centered.


It has been a while since I have had a good battle going for pants pocket supremacy. The five lights mentioned above will all get a shot. One of them may very well be(on balance) the greatest pocket flashlight in the Universe. 


Well, that's it for now. I am seeing so many spots, it is hard to see the computer screen.:thinking:


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Aug 23, 2014)

Does anyone know of any type of diffuser cone that will fit the head of the SC62w turning it into a lamp? I have a fenix lamp shade that barely fits the head and works great for tail-standing. I'm looking for a cone of some sort for hanging the light upside down in a tent (the lamp shade doesn't work for this when hanging upside down since the light would then be directed upwards & not downwards.) Thanks.


----------



## cyclesport (Aug 23, 2014)

Outdoorsman5 said:


> Does anyone know of any type of diffuser cone that will fit the head of the SC62w turning it into a lamp?



Fasttech has some of the best general purpose silicone diffusers I've ever used and they're only $1ea. They're soft/strechy silicone wands that come in a couple of diff. sizes. The 20-24mm (small) size will fit a variety of lights with head dia's. in the 21-23mm range. These work particularly well for the ZL SC52/SC62 since it's one of the few that will stretch to conform to ZL's odd head shape that includes the switch shroud.


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Aug 23, 2014)

cyclesport said:


> Fasttech has some of the best general purpose silicone diffusers I've ever used and they're only $1ea. They're soft/strechy silicone wands that come in a couple of diff. sizes. The 20-24mm (small) size will fit a variety of lights with head dia's. in the 21-23mm range. These work particularly well for the ZL SC52/SC62 since it's one of the few that will stretch to conform to ZL's odd head shape that includes the switch shroud.



Awesome....thank you!


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Aug 23, 2014)

cyclesport said:


> Fasttech has some of the best general purpose silicone diffusers I've ever used and they're only $1ea. They're soft/strechy silicone wands that come in a couple of diff. sizes. The 20-24mm (small) size will fit a variety of lights with head dia's. in the 21-23mm range. These work particularly well for the ZL SC52/SC62 since it's one of the few that will stretch to conform to ZL's odd head shape that includes the switch shroud.



Second that. Thanks. I just placed an order, along with a charger that will hopefully work with a solar panel.


----------



## TweakMDS (Aug 24, 2014)

cyclesport said:


> Fasttech has some of the best general purpose silicone diffusers I've ever used and they're only $1ea. They're soft/strechy silicone wands that come in a couple of diff. sizes. The 20-24mm (small) size will fit a variety of lights with head dia's. in the 21-23mm range. These work particularly well for the ZL SC52/SC62 since it's one of the few that will stretch to conform to ZL's odd head shape that includes the switch shroud.



Cool, I've been looking for this as well. Do you own one, and if so; mind posting a quick pic of how it sits on it?


----------



## Richwouldnt (Aug 24, 2014)

StorminMatt said:


> When you are at a point where you are drawing a continuous 5.8A from one cell or 25A from four, you should be thinking about using high draw cells rather than worrying about whether a protection circuit will protect you from overcurrent. for these kinds of draws, the Panasonic NCR18650PD/PF/BD offers a great compromise between capacity and higher current draw.
> 
> Likewise, if a light is using two 26650s in series and drawing too much current for protected cells, you should be running a safer chemistry like IMR.



The high current Panasonics are what I am running in those lights or some of the high current Sanyo batteries rated for 20+ Amps discharge. Lots of options are available from both Mountain Electronics and Illumination Supply.


----------



## cyclesport (Aug 24, 2014)

TweakMDS said:


> Cool, I've been looking for this as well. Do you own one, and if so; mind posting a quick pic of how it sits on it?


 
Sorry but my phone is having camera issues at the moment. I do own a few and suffice it to say that these wands/diffusers are stretchy, yet tight, in that it results in a little finger yoga to wrestle it on (or any traditional round light for that matter w/22-24mm heads, RRT-01, V11r, D25LC2, etc). The open end of the diffuser must be stretched open sufficiently to conform to the odd shaped ZL head, just capturing the upper part of the switch shroud and the first couple of cooling fins. Not the most visually appealing fit but it is reasonably secure and seems to stay put adequately. I personally like these a lot better than the hard plastic, brand specific wands since they conform to most any light within a given range and are soft enough to compress and travel easily. _*Only been using them around 6mos. so not sure of long term durability but no cracks or tears in occasional use thus far._


----------



## hatman (Aug 24, 2014)

Fireclaw18 said:


> What exactly is the problem people have with ZL clips? They seem fine to me.



We don't know what the problem is: The screws on mine won't tighten the clip enough to make the clip usable.

I reported this to ZL and asked for a new light. They responded by saying they would send me some new screws.

Sounds like a bad joke, doesn't it? The new screws haven't arrived; I'll report back after they do.

One thing for sure -- nobody could have inspected my light before it was shipped.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 24, 2014)

The clip on my SC62w (returned, ZL refunded my paypal account same day they received my return :thumbsup was loose, but I wouldn't call mine unusable. Seemed like one of the screws wouldn't get tight enough, OR the holes in the clip were oblong and not perfectly round causing it to move a little from side to side.


----------



## gunga (Aug 24, 2014)

gunga said:


> Just a thought on these "Defective clips". So the defect is that clip moves around even when fully tightened right? Is it possible either the bolts are too long or the holes drilled and tapped not deep enough? Perhaps filing down the bolt a touch to shorten it could be worth a try? Maybe lubing the bolt to ensure it tighten's down fully without binding etc?
> 
> That or maybe the original clips were thicker and the actual stock clip is thinner than originally designed? Just a thought for those with loose clips.



In case (everyone) missed my thoughts. 



Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## american (Aug 24, 2014)

Anyone know when they will be in stock?


----------



## fnsooner (Aug 24, 2014)

I want to do a follow up to my initial impressions and share a couple of more quick observations. 


After dark, I made a couple of trips outside to check out my new light. I comapared the SC62w to the SC52w L2, SC60w, SC62c, and the SC62d. I also had a SC600, but it was there mostly to remind me how much I dislike cool white. 


I tried to convince myself that with the c and d models, I was sacrificing output for a superior tint but as I started walking around shining the lights across a field or shining them into bushes and trees, I found that I liked the tint on the SC62w the best. It has a nice yellow/golden tint that penetrates through limbs and leaves without harsh reflections and makes colors seem more vibrant. I was really impressed with this light last night. 


I like the tints on the SC62d and the SC62c but not as much as the SC62w. So it appears that the d and c models have quickly been thinned out of competition for EDC fairly early on. I would say that the d and c models are just an improved model of the SC60 series. They are svelter(ten grams lighter, 1/8 inch shorter and thinner around the head), smarter, have a stiffer switch, and the output and run times have been slightly increased. 


The SC62w seems next gen compared to the SC60w.


I did something kind of bonehead last night that I thought I should share. When I went to bed last night, I turned the 62w on to H1 and was going to observe the PID stepdown. Of course, I immediately dozed off. When I woke up the next morning(still dark outside) I saw the flashlight glowing. I immediately grabbed it, turned it off and then back on. It flashed some sort of bright mode for about a second and then stepped down to some very low mode. 


It was about this time that I was coming out of my stupor and realized that I had left it on H1 before I went to sleep. I got up and checked the voltage on my brand new Zebralight 18650 and found it at 2.8VDC. I put it on a charger and it charged up fine as far as I can tell. 


I have been pretty good over the last several years of keeping my Li ions topped off and haven't thought about over discharging one for a while. Do you guys think I might have caused any kind of damage to the battery or did my Zebralight do its job and protect all involved?


----------



## hatman (Aug 24, 2014)

fnsooner said:


> I would say that the d and c models are just an improved model of the SC60 series. They are svelter(ten grams lighter, 1/8 inch shorter and thinner around the head), smarter, have a stiffer switch, and the output and run times have been slightly increased.
> 
> The SC62w seems next gen compared to the SC60w.



The SC62w is certainly next gen in output, compared to my SC60w.
The wall of light it puts out simply dwarfs the old 60 series.

But my 60w doesn't warm up nearly as fast as the 62w.
Both of my dogs can pee and poop and the 60 is just warm in my hand on high.

Not so the 62w -- I have to tell the pups to do their work product faster or my hand will catch fire!


----------



## fnsooner (Aug 24, 2014)

hatman said:


> But my 60w doesn't warm up nearly as fast as the 62w.



I noticed that too. I haven't decided if I am going to keep H1 as the default click to on and change modes when it gets hot or keep H2 as the default click to on and double click for the extra lumens if need. The SC60w is still an excellent flashlight. I am not so sure that I don't like the soft switch on the 60w better.


----------



## fnsooner (Aug 24, 2014)

gunga said:


> In case (everyone) missed my thoughts.



I think your thoughts are probably correct and a shorter screw would fix the problem.







american said:


> Anyone know when they will be in stock?



There is no telling with Zebralight. I would guess probably within a month or so.


----------



## kbuzbee (Aug 24, 2014)

fnsooner said:


> Do you guys think I might have caused any kind of damage to the battery or did my Zebralight do its job and protect all involved?



I think you're fine. I would just keep an eye on that cell (mark it with a Sharpie or something - don't ask  ) but if it seems to take and hold a charge fine over 2-3 cycles I wouldn't worry about it.

Ken


----------



## fnsooner (Aug 24, 2014)

kbuzbee said:


> I think you're fine. I would just keep an eye on that cell (mark it with a Sharpie or something - don't ask  ) but if it seems to take and hold a charge fine over 2-3 cycles I wouldn't worry about it.
> 
> Ken


Good call on marking it. Done.


----------



## Derek Dean (Aug 24, 2014)

fnsooner said:


> I carried the SC600w for a little over a year before it broke.


I'm not sure if you are aware that ZL offers a repair service for out-of-warranty lights. It generally won't cost more than $15. 

It does take 6-8 weeks, because at this point they are still shipping the defective lights back to the factory in China, but hopefully that will change soon. However, it's still better than having a broken light sitting in a drawer. Just a thought.


----------



## fnsooner (Aug 24, 2014)

Derek Dean said:


> I'm not sure if you are aware that ZL offers a repair service for out-of-warranty lights. It generally won't cost more than $15.


I was not aware. My flashaholic tendencies have been in remission for the last couple of years and I have been out of the loop.:ironic: I think I might have thrown it away though, but will definitely take advantage if I can find it. Thanks.


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 24, 2014)

Derek Dean said:


> I'm not sure if you are aware that ZL offers a repair service for out-of-warranty lights. It generally won't cost more than $15.
> 
> It does take 6-8 weeks, because at this point they are still shipping the defective lights back to the factory in China, but hopefully that will change soon. However, it's still better than having a broken light sitting in a drawer. Just a thought.


Yes correct. They took back my SC600w after I faced some issues with the switch and only charged me $15 for postage. My SC600w is like 3 years old if I am not mistaken and definitely out of warranty.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 25, 2014)

SC62w on backorder now. Hopefully the next batch will have a tighter clip and less yellow tint. Anxious to get one this time around!


----------



## EsthetiX (Aug 25, 2014)

FINALLY... The SC62W is the *ultimate *EDC. I am impressed.

This batch is a dark gunmental grey, almost black (love it). Excellent neutral tint. No hint of yellow/green. The clip has absolutely zero play.


----------



## StandardBattery (Aug 25, 2014)

Love the dark anodizing. They must have been using up old stock on the early ones that went out with light colored anodizing. Now i need to order order a second one to get it a dark color. I'll wait to see if more people receive the dark colored lights though first so it's clear which is new and which is old. I suspect some dealers will have them soon.


----------



## cyclesport (Aug 25, 2014)

My SC62w arrived today presumably(?) out of a second prod. run, and it is virtually perfect upon initial inspection...

1) My chief concern prior to arrival was beam tint and thankfully it's very similar the the 1st gen H52w (XM-L2 4400k) w/a very slight rose tint in the spill with *no* *green or yellow*, looking around 5000k to my eye...truly neutral.
2) Anodizing is a medium grey and is applied smooth and even w/clear graphics *(a semi-shiny, glossy ano. as opposed to any previous ZL light I've had).
3) Clip is centered and tight..._first ZL I've had that is_.
4) Emitter is centered with _no_ driver issues, abrupt H1 mode step-down, or flickering in any mode inspected with 8 diff 18650 batteries in various states of charge and capacity...although there is a little battery rattle using some smaller unprotected cells.
5) Switch has a somewhat firmer click than any previous ZL I've had and all programing and functioning operates as it should.

The SC62w truly met and exceeded my initial expectations all around and I wouldn't change anything. A really fantastic 18650 light w/ZL's well designed UI, and the smallest packaging for that cell I've ever had. No buyer's remorse here!


----------



## TCY (Aug 25, 2014)

Congrats. For those who got the perfect light, When did you guys receive the shipping notice? I hope mine(shipped 4 days ago) is just as good.


----------



## cyclesport (Aug 25, 2014)

TCY said:


> When did you guys receive the shipping notice?



Ordered 8/13, recvd' ship notice 8/21...light arrived today 8/25.


----------



## TCY (Aug 25, 2014)

Hmm so I can assume that our lights are in the same batch with confidence. Too bad I live in Australia and it will probably take another 2 weeks for mine to arrive.
Enjoy your new toy!:thumbsup:


----------



## StorminMatt (Aug 26, 2014)

cyclesport said:


> Ordered 8/13, recvd' ship notice 8/21...light arrived today 8/25.



Got mine yesterday, too. What's odd about all of this is that there was NEVER any sign in he tracking information that the light actually shipped. It just said yesterday that it was delivered. Fine by me, though. In any case, I've not taken the light out for a hike (or anything like that). But it appears to be a winner. It may not be that 'perfect light'. But it sure does do alot of things well.

1. Love the wall of light. It just does a GREAT job of lighting up an outdoor area. It's perfect for hiking or any other type of outdoor recreation. Yes, it cuts back output as the light heats up. But it seems to settle at right around 500-600 lumens at room temperature. This is plenty of light for most any use.

2. Tint is good. As others have said, it is an almost rosy sort of creamy neutral white. Not **** yellow like my SC52w. Even my H600Fw (which I thought would be ALOT like this light) doesn't have as good of a tint.

3. As others have said, it's REALLY pocketable. It's just a little bigger than my SC52w, but certainly alot smaller than my 26650 lights. This makes it a good light to carry while hiking. The only downfall? 18650s don't have the capacity of 26650s.

4. Switch feel is good. It's not as hard as my SC52w. But it's not mushy, either.


----------



## cyclesport (Aug 26, 2014)

StorminMatt said:


> What's odd about all of this is that there was NEVER any sign in he tracking information that the light actually shipped. It just said yesterday that it was delivered.



Same here, although that's a US Post issue, not really ZL's fault. "USPS tracking" is an oxymoron. I don't think I've ever had a package arrive using first class USPS where tracking wasn't wildly erratic at best, and genuinely useless.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 26, 2014)

EsthetiX said:


> This batch is a dark gunmental grey, almost black (love it).



I love that darker color too! On my SC52w it even looks/feels thicker, almost like a hammertone finish on a much smaller scale.


----------



## holygeez03 (Aug 27, 2014)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong...

There's no chance that a higher quality (Panasonic) 18650 will keep my SC62w any cooler on high is there? I assume that, if anything, a battery that provides a higher sustained amperage will cause an increase in temperature... right?


----------



## bmo (Aug 27, 2014)

Got my SC62w on Monday, but it has a lighter gray anodizing. My SC52w has the darker gunmetal gray. Kind of disappointed they aren't both the darker gray, but oh well. No issues with the functionality with either light so I'm happy.






On a different note, it's crazy how small this thing is for an 18650 light. Does EDC very well. My pocket clip had a tiny gap between the clip and the body. I tightened it up a little so now the clip is flush, but no big deal. Both my 62w and 52w have the awesome neutral tint. No green or anything that I've read about people getting.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Aug 28, 2014)

holygeez03 said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong...
> 
> There's no chance that a higher quality (Panasonic) 18650 will keep my SC62w any cooler on high is there? I assume that, if anything, a battery that provides a higher sustained amperage will cause an increase in temperature... right?



I haven't measured it, but I suspect that the SC52w pulls 2.8-3 amps on max power. Any 18650 should be able to deliver the amps, but a higher quality cell should be able to sustain it for longer periods. You are correct that a higher quality cell won't keep the light cooler.

The light gets hot on max power, but I don't think it's too hot to touch. It's heavily driven, but not overdriven. It shouldn't catch on fire if you leave it on due to the PID sensor.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Aug 28, 2014)

holygeez03 said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong...
> 
> There's no chance that a higher quality (Panasonic) 18650 will keep my SC62w any cooler on high is there? I assume that, if anything, a battery that provides a higher sustained amperage will cause an increase in temperature... right?



Occasionally I'll use 5+ year old UltaFire 18650's in hot running flashlights when I want to see if they can be run full-on longer. Yes it can but is not as bright and really probably not that long because the voltage drops with the old, less expensive batteries. Those more experienced: Feel free to give better information.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 28, 2014)

bmo said:


> Got my SC62w on Monday, but it has a lighter gray anodizing. My SC52w has the darker gunmetal gray. Kind of disappointed they aren't both the darker gray, but oh well. No issues with the functionality with either light so I'm happy.



Looks good! Too bad the anodizing is ALL OVER THE PLACE. Just when you think "OK they changed it, all new models will be like this" they revert back to another shade. I know there are a lot of variables in anodizing, and ZL are not the ones doing it, but still wish there was more consistency. I used to work for an aluminum parts company and we had someone anodizing parts. A standard royal blue ranged from a dark turquoise to navy blue...drove me crazy. OK maybe I'm exaggerating there but you get the idea.

FYI - a few thing that can alter the anodizing color include coat thickness, chemistry, time, dye, temperature.


----------



## bmo (Aug 28, 2014)

markr6 said:


> Looks good! Too bad the anodizing is ALL OVER THE PLACE. Just when you think "OK they changed it, all new models will be like this" they revert back to another shade. I know there are a lot of variables in anodizing, and ZL are not the ones doing it, but still wish there was more consistency. I used to work for an aluminum parts company and we had someone anodizing parts. A standard royal blue ranged from a dark turquoise to navy blue...drove me crazy. OK maybe I'm exaggerating there but you get the idea.
> 
> FYI - a few thing that can alter the anodizing color include coat thickness, chemistry, time, dye, temperature.



Interesting! I knew that anodizing makes the aluminum stronger but to be honest didn't know what was involved in the process. I was used to the standard black anodizing because that's really the only color you see on firearms or the more tactical style flashlights, which is where most of my personal experience with different anodizing came from prior to discovering ZL. 

At any rate, I should be getting my H600fw today so we'll see what shade of gray anodizing I get this time


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 28, 2014)

bmo said:


> Interesting! I knew that anodizing makes the aluminum stronger but to be honest didn't know what was involved in the process. I was used to the standard black anodizing because that's really the only color you see on firearms or the more tactical style flashlights, which is where most of my personal experience with different anodizing came from prior to discovering ZL.
> 
> At any rate, I should be getting my H600fw today so we'll see what shade of gray anodizing I get this time


Just for your info, standard anodizing was never black. It is a slightly greenish grey tone. Surefire have the most range of type III anodizing, otherwise known as hard anodizing, on their product range. Hard anodizing in black or any other color is not as strong as a standard anodizing with natural color but is now currently used frequently because it is easier to mask the possibility of an anodizing mismatch while going through the anodizing process. Even so, some of the lights in black anodization will still show up with a magenta or purplish tone under sunlight. As for firearms, I don't think any of them are anodized. Coated but not anodized.

I believe the anodizing provided by Zebralight is the type III version. Some of the other Chinese made flashlights claiming to be type III are only actually type II.


----------



## fnsooner (Aug 28, 2014)

pjandyho said:


> Hard anodizing in black or any other color is not as strong as a standard anodizing with natural color but is now currently used frequently because it is easier to mask the possibility of an anodizing mismatch while going through the anodizing process.


Interesting info. I did not know this. 

I would like to get a black version of the SC62w just for variety reasons, but I am not sure that this could be verified by dealer before purchase. We'll see what the next batch is like.


----------



## american (Aug 28, 2014)

Anyone wanna keep me updated when these sc62w are I n stock somewhere?


----------



## kaichu dento (Aug 28, 2014)

pjandyho said:


> Just for your info, standard anodizing was never black. It is a slightly greenish grey tone. Surefire have the most range of type III anodizing, otherwise known as hard anodizing, on their product range. Hard anodizing in black or any other color is not as strong as a standard anodizing with natural color but is now currently used frequently because it is easier to mask the possibility of an anodizing mismatch while going through the anodizing process. Even so, some of the lights in black anodization will still show up with a magenta or purplish tone under sunlight. As for firearms, I don't think any of them are anodized. Coated but not anodized.
> 
> I believe the anodizing provided by Zebralight is the type III version. Some of the other Chinese made flashlights claiming to be type III are only actually type II.


Pjandy, that's one of the best descriptions I've seen yet, inclusive of detail, without being overly technical and although I've read it all before, it's nice to review the info again from time to time.


----------



## treek13 (Aug 28, 2014)

This seems like a good time & place to once again drop some of the best information on HA I have come across especially as regards Zebralights.


ElectronGuru said:


> There are several things going on here:
> 
> HA is not a coating, like plating. Its a chemical reaction on the surface of the aluminum.
> 
> ...





ZebraLight said:


> From what we have observed, non-dyed (natural) Type III anodic coatings usually provide the maximum degree of wear and abrasion resistance. However, matching colors from non-dyed Type III coatings can only be achieved by a well controlled and calibrated anodizing process AND at a great cost. This is especially true with 6061 type materials. It's much easier to obtain consistent results with 3000 series materials such as those used in Calphalon cookware. You'll almost always need a huge anodizing tank and temperature about -3 to -6 degree Celsius maintained throughout the process to begin with. Very few such facilities exist in China, and almost none exist in southern part of China where most Chinese flashlight manufactures are based. It's also very difficult to do it right in southern part of the US especially during the summer.
> 
> While black colored Type III coatings are not necessary inferior to the non-dyed Type III coatings, the color can sometimes coverup the substandard coatings. Some manufactures even use colors that look like non-dyed coatings.
> 
> I won't get into the details of how we managed to obtain that thick, dark, and color matched natural Type III coatings.


In my experience, Zebralights have had the best HA of any lights I've owned.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 30, 2014)

Back in stock! Just ordered one!


----------



## Calcustom (Aug 30, 2014)

Just ordered the Neutral version.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 30, 2014)

Whoa shipping notice received.


----------



## bmo (Aug 30, 2014)

pjandyho said:


> Just for your info, standard anodizing was never black. It is a slightly greenish grey tone. Surefire have the most range of type III anodizing, otherwise known as hard anodizing, on their product range. Hard anodizing in black or any other color is not as strong as a standard anodizing with natural color but is now currently used frequently because it is easier to mask the possibility of an anodizing mismatch while going through the anodizing process. Even so, some of the lights in black anodization will still show up with a magenta or purplish tone under sunlight. As for firearms, I don't think any of them are anodized. Coated but not anodized.
> 
> I believe the anodizing provided by Zebralight is the type III version. Some of the other Chinese made flashlights claiming to be type III are only actually type II.



Good info. I wasn't trying to state that all standard anodizing in general was black, I just meant that the majority of anodizing jobs that I had seen in my life on firearms and on tactical style flashlights, prior to finding out about Zebralight, were just black in color. 

And actually there are tons of firearms that have hard anodized aluminum parts. Handgun frames like on Sig Sauer or Beretta models (Sig P-Series or Beretta 92/96 series), or AR15 upper and lower receivers are all hard anodized. AR15 receivers are Mil 8625 Type 3 Class 2 anodized for example. Of course, they may have like a cerakote or other type of coating on top of the anodizing for a camoflage color or perhaps just for vanity purposes too .


----------



## jmpaul320 (Aug 31, 2014)

Mine will be here this week


----------



## hatman (Aug 31, 2014)

I'll try one more time -- maybe the lottery fairy will bring me one with a usable clip.
(Less heat on high would be an added plus.)


----------



## markr6 (Sep 1, 2014)

hatman said:


> I'll try one more time -- maybe the lottery fairy will bring me one with a usable clip.
> (Less heat on high would be an added plus.)



Same here. I will have it delivered by 9AM tomorrow. Hope the tint and clip is good this time.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 2, 2014)

*Second Try!*

Just received my second SC62w. I returned the first one I got a couple weeks ago due to the loose clip issue and very yellow tint.

+Clip is fine this time. No movement.
+Tint is good enough. Similar to my SC600wII L2. Not as nice as my SC52w, but I think I just got lucky on that one.
+Like all my other Zebralights from the past, no annodizing issues. It does have more of the "dry" feel like all my other Zebralights, whereas my SC52w is the only one with a glossy look/feel.
+Firm, clicky switch like my SC52w.

I'm glad I gave it another try. The output and physical size of this light is absolutely amazing. I may keep my SC62d simply because I can be a tint snob, but I really don't think there is much of a comparison if I had to choose only one.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: Second Try!*



markr6 said:


> I may keep my SC62d simply because I can be a tint snob, but I really don't think there is much of a comparison if I had to choose only one.



So you would keep the SC62w? 

I sent my SC62d back for flickering, the sample I just received back has perfect anodize and a nice firm click. Cant wait for my SC62w.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: Second Try!*



PoliceScannerMan said:


> So you would keep the SC62w?
> 
> I sent my SC62d back for flickering, the sample I just received back has perfect anodize and a nice firm click. Cant wait for my SC62w.



Definitely keeping the SC62w. Perfect torch IMO! Size, runtime, UI, everything. Of course the heat generated on H1 is the only real drawback, but that is to be expected with much less heat sinking compared to the SC600. I look at it as more of a "burst" mode, which is nice to have.


----------



## turkeylord (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: Second Try!*

Glad you had better luck this time markr6! You guys are definitely making this tough for me, lol. Still loving my H600wII though, and it's close enough.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: Second Try!*



markr6 said:


> Definitely keeping the SC62w. Perfect torch IMO! Size, runtime, UI, everything. Of course the heat generated on H1 is the only real drawback, but that is to be expected with much less heat sinking compared to the SC600. I look at it as more of a "burst" mode, which is nice to have.



I really like my SC62d, but I am sure the SC62w will knock it out of my pocket. The runtimes seem to be better on the SC62d, but of course at the cost of lumens. I misplaced my SC600 MkII.


----------



## VRus (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: Second Try!*

please, help me decide between 600 and 62:

SC600:
a) better heatsinking
b) throws further

SC62:
a) smaller and 2x lighter
b) runs hotter
c) larger spill and less throw?

anything else important im missing on these two? Loving my SC52w thus far, but time to move up to 18650 format..


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: Second Try!*

SC600 has inferior clip IMO. Bulkier in pocket= More likely to get left at home. SC62w is the winner here UNLESS you plan on running in H1 majority of the time. I rarely use H1 unless messing around.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: Second Try!*



PoliceScannerMan said:


> SC600 has inferior clip IMO. Bulkier in pocket= More likely to get left at home. SC62w is the winner here UNLESS you plan on running in H1 majority of the time. I rarely use H1 unless messing around.



I agree with that 100%

An example of when I would use my SC600w over the 62 would be this past weekend. I went kayaking on the lake at night and took the 600 for extra throw. A pitch black lake really swallows up your light! I even took my EA4w for more throw. But since this wasn't an EDC situation, it would have made more sense to have a big super thrower...but I don't own one, yet.


----------



## jak (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: Second Try!*



VRus said:


> SC600:
> b) throws further



In my opinion, I think the difference in throw between these two is negligible. I suspect the numbers suggest the SC600 beats the SC62, but in practical use, you won't really notice/benefit.

I just don't think there'd be a situation where you'd say to yourself, "I'm sure glad I had the SC600 over the SC62" or vice versa, as far as throw is concerned.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: Second Try!*



jak said:


> In my opinion, I think the difference in throw between these two is negligible. I suspect the numbers suggest the SC600 beats the SC62, but in practical use, you won't really notice/benefit.
> 
> I just don't think there'd be a situation where you'd say to yourself, "I'm sure glad I had the SC600 over the SC62" or vice versa, as far as throw is concerned.



Agreed. The difference in throw is marginal. Neither is a thrower. If you really need throw you're better off bringing along a light with a much larger reflector or an aspheric.


----------



## derfyled (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: Second Try!*

I haven't received my SC62 yet but I suspect the SC600 to be more solid. The walls seems a lot thinner...


----------



## VRus (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: Second Try!*

I'm running my SC52 on lithium 14500, pushes out nice 500Lumens for up to a minute ('eye scorcher' mode :devil,
wonder how much of an upgrade to 930Lm would my eyes preceive - anyone has SC52+Lithium and SC62 for comparison?


----------



## hatman (Sep 3, 2014)

*Re: Second Try!*



VRus said:


> I'm running my SC52 on lithium 14500, pushes out nice 500Lumens for up to a minute ('eye scorcher' mode :devil,
> wonder how much of an upgrade to 930Lm would my eyes preceive - anyone has SC52+Lithium and SC62 for comparison?



I love the 52s but the 62s produce a wall of output. The difference is not small, and easily appreciated.

(The difference in heat also is not small and is easily felt, unless you are wearing gloves!)


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Sep 3, 2014)

*Re: Second Try!*



VRus said:


> please, help me decide between 600 and 62:
> 
> SC600:
> a) better heatsinking
> ...



A friend of mine in our scout troop bought my sc600w a few months ago (I sold it because I felt it was too big & chunky to edc which is the roll I wanted it to serve.) He & I just compared it to my new sc62w across a field, and there really was very little difference in beams. He's now planning on buying a sc62w for its smaller size.

The roll of a small floody high powered light for me is edc, and I want this light to be as small & lightweight as possible for its battery type. I carry a throwy light when needed, but a good throwy light is going to be larger...usually too large to edc. The sc600w & sc62w are not that throwy, but reach out very well for their size.

I don't miss the sc600w & wouldn't buy another one. I love the sc62w, and would buy it again.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 3, 2014)

*Re: Second Try!*



Outdoorsman5 said:


> I don't miss the sc600w & wouldn't buy another one.



No, you miss it. Go buy one of mine for sale in the marketplace right now


----------



## VRus (Sep 3, 2014)

*Re: Second Try!*



hatman said:


> I love the 52s but the 62s produce a wall of output. The difference is not small, and easily appreciated.
> 
> (The difference in heat also is not small and is easily felt, unless you are wearing gloves!)



running 52 on AA or 14500? (SC52 L2 varaint to be precise)


----------



## markr6 (Sep 3, 2014)

*Re: Second Try!*



VRus said:


> I'm running my SC52 on lithium 14500, pushes out nice 500Lumens for up to a minute ('eye scorcher' mode :devil,
> wonder how much of an upgrade to 930Lm would my eyes preceive - anyone has SC52+Lithium and SC62 for comparison?



I was comparing both last night. Not only is the 500lm vs 930lm difference noticable, but the 14500 battery can only support that mode for so long. Even though it's just a short burst mode <1min, you can quickly get to the point where it will step down within 1 second when the battery capacity reaches a certain point (30%? 40%? not sure).


----------



## VRus (Sep 3, 2014)

*Re: Second Try!*



markr6 said:


> Even though it's just a short burst mode <1min, you can quickly get to the point where it will step down within 1 second when the battery capacity reaches a certain point (30%? 40%? not sure).



bingo, been noticing this myself... first thought it must have been some freak-stepdown, but battery is likely culprit (subconsciously i've even strive to keep my 52 as full as possible). So yes, go SC62!!  wish my hands were bit bigger for it...


----------



## mekquake (Sep 3, 2014)

*Re: Second Try!*

pardon me my english skills and brackets
received sc62w and c today - didn't pay any custom fees so I saved about 50 pounds
fit and finish - perfect , anodization slightly lighter on c but body and tailcap color matches perfectly ( my third sc52w - in a search for a perfect tint - misaligned threads , crap tailcap finish ) , no problems with moving clip , crispy switch
tint - the best one on sc600w mk2 l2 ( believe it or not , I had to changed the lense ( waterproof issues + 6 months discussion with zl customer service ) to watch crystal without ar coating , bought on ebay - it's just WHITE now ) , sc52w next and sc62w last , but still acceptable - sold my sc62d - no offence - way too cool to me and awful tint shift on lower modes
brightness - sc600w and sc62w comparable , slightly tighter hot spot and bigger spill on sc600w
really nice , warm tint ( like my warm predator ) and highest cri on sc62c


----------



## hatman (Sep 3, 2014)

*Re: Second Try!*



VRus said:


> running 52 on AA or 14500? (SC52 L2 varaint to be precise)



I have the SC52w and the SC52wL2, both running on 14500s.
Except in emergency, wouldn't dream of running them on anything else.


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 3, 2014)

Putting the thread title back... 

I've been carrying mine, and it has given me no problems. After dark the extra lumens are quite nice when you are not surrounded by much light polution.


----------



## jmpaul320 (Sep 4, 2014)

I've had my sc62w for a few days. Its perfect in every way!


----------



## StorminMatt (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Second Try!*



PoliceScannerMan said:


> The runtimes seem to be better on the SC62d, but of course at the cost of lumens.



Comparing the runtimes of these lights on their highest settings, the SC62d WILL run longer. But due to the difference in output, this is not an accurate comparison. In order to get a more accurate comparison, you need to compare the two lights at equivalent output (or at least as close as you can get). For instance, the SC62d runs for three hours at its highest setting of 320 lumens. The SC52w doesn't have a 320 lumen setting, but it DOES have a 326 lumen setting (which is close enough). At 326 lumens, the SC62w runs for 3.9 hours, or 30% LONGER than the SC62d. Likewise, the SC62w has a 149 lumen setting that runs 11 hours vs 9 hours for the SC62d at 145 lumens. And the SC62w has a 65 lumen setting that runs 30 hours vs 23 for the 66 lumen setting on the SC62d. So clearly, lumen for lumen, the SC62w runs significantly longer than the SC62d. But this is to be expected - there is a price to be paid for a high CRI emitter.


----------



## SubLGT (Sep 5, 2014)

*Re: Second Try!*

What is the maximum battery diameter that will fit in the body of the SC62w? Zebralight specs a max battery length of 69mm, but do not give a spec for the maximum battery diameter, or for the actual inner diameter of the body.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Sep 5, 2014)

*Re: Second Try!*

Not sure.

My protected Zebralight 3400 mAh cell fits fine though. It's a Panasonic NCR 18650b with a protection circuit and external wrapper added.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 5, 2014)

*Re: Second Try!*



StorminMatt said:


> Comparing the runtimes of these lights on their highest settings, the SC62d WILL run longer. But due to the difference in output, this is not an accurate comparison. In order to get a more accurate comparison, you need to compare the two lights at equivalent output (or at least as close as you can get). For instance, the SC62d runs for three hours at its highest setting of 320 lumens. The SC52w doesn't have a 320 lumen setting, but it DOES have a 326 lumen setting (which is close enough). At 326 lumens, the SC62w runs for 3.9 hours, or 30% LONGER than the SC62d. Likewise, the SC62w has a 149 lumen setting that runs 11 hours vs 9 hours for the SC62d at 145 lumens. And the SC62w has a 65 lumen setting that runs 30 hours vs 23 for the 66 lumen setting on the SC62d. So clearly, lumen for lumen, the SC62w runs significantly longer than the SC62d. But this is to be expected - there is a price to be paid for a high CRI emitter.



Great explaination.

And since the SC62d doesn't have a "battery killer" mode, I always find myself with a 70%+ full battery. So that's one benefit. With my SC62w, I have to control myself and not run H1 too often  Still prefer the SC62w, but I'm 90% sure I'll keep the SC62d as well.


----------



## hatman (Sep 5, 2014)

*Re: Second Try!*

My second 62w arrived. The clip is perfect. And, for some reason, it doesn't seem to run quite as hot.

ZL also sent replacement screws for the clip on my first 62 -- now that clip is fine, too.
But the light has started turning itself off on high. Maybe it's jinxed.


----------



## StorminMatt (Sep 5, 2014)

*Re: Second Try!*



markr6 said:


> Still prefer the SC62w, but I'm 90% sure I'll keep the SC62d as well.



I can see that. The SC62d seems like it would have its place (perhaps on night hikes where you don't need as much light, and like the look of a high CRI emitter). Anyway, too bad they don't make the SC52w (or, for that matter ANY flashlight) with the high CRI XM-L2.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Sep 5, 2014)

*Re: Second Try!*



StorminMatt said:


> I can see that. The SC62d seems like it would have its place (perhaps on night hikes where you don't need as much light, and like the look of a high CRI emitter). Anyway, too bad they don't make the SC52w (or, for that matter ANY flashlight) with the high CRI XM-L2.



Personally, I think I like the look of the light coming out of the SC62w over that of the SC62d. 

The SC62d may have 10 more CRI, but the 5000k tint doesn't look as pleasing outdoors as the 4400k SC62w.

If I don't need a lot of light, I'll just use the SC62w in lower power mode. I can't imagine any situation where I'd ever prefer the SC62d over the SC62w.


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 5, 2014)

*Re: Second Try!*

I think I prefer the SC62d indoors and the SC62w outdoors. Depends on the indoor decore though maybe. If I didn't have the 'd' i would be more than happy with the 'w'.


----------



## StorminMatt (Sep 5, 2014)

*Re: Second Try!*

Admittedly, the tint on the SC62w is not at all bad - FAR better than, say, my SC52w.


----------



## UnderPar (Sep 5, 2014)

*Re: Second Try!*

Given all of these impressions, the more I'm getting excited to receive my SC62w.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 5, 2014)

*Throw*



Fireclaw18 said:


> Personally, I think I like the look of the light coming out of the SC62w over that of the SC62d.
> 
> The SC62d may have 10 more CRI, but the 5000k tint doesn't look as pleasing outdoors as the 4400k SC62w.
> 
> If I don't need a lot of light, I'll just use the SC62w in lower power mode. I can't imagine any situation where I'd ever prefer the SC62d over the SC62w.



Very true about the 4400K outdoors. Can't imagine how people use cool whites! Also the SC62d smaller LED is more focused with a smaller hotspot, which I typically don't like as much as a floodier light. I think the only reason I'm keeping the SC62d is so I have another tint reference point :shakehead It really is a nice tint; crisp white.

p.s. I just compared the SC600wII L2 and SC62w outside. I was really surprised they both throw about the same distance. Looking at the 600 beam, I would have bet it threw much further. Same distance from what I can tell...at least "useable light" subjectively speaking. I'm sure some scientific light meter or whatever may say something else.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Sep 5, 2014)

*Re: Second Try!*

I too have both. I need a few days. I like them both, a lot.


----------



## american (Sep 6, 2014)

I want beam shots


----------



## markr6 (Sep 7, 2014)

american said:


> I want beam shots


See PAGE 2

I posted quite a bit earlier in this thread. None outside, just my basement and hallway comparing the SC600 and SC62d and some tints.


----------



## american (Sep 7, 2014)

Anyone know where to get one now there out of stock for the 2nd time and I finally have v money


----------



## markr6 (Sep 8, 2014)

american said:


> Anyone know where to get one now there out of stock for the 2nd time and I finally have v money



I purchased my second one even though it said "back order", and it shipped the same day. They updated the status to "in stock" 2 days after that. So you never know for sure. I'd say order it now while under back order, and hopefully you'll get it soon!


----------



## bmo (Sep 8, 2014)

american said:


> Anyone know where to get one now there out of stock for the 2nd time and I finally have v money



Illumn has them now iirc.


----------



## holygeez03 (Sep 8, 2014)

bmo said:


> Illumn has them now iirc.



Illumn also has a discount on their "welcome" page that will get you 15% off...


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 9, 2014)

Just received my SC62w today since placing an order on 13th August! Man, that was real slow!!! Whatever the hell took China so long to ship the light out of its airport?

Anyway back to the light, mine is just perfect! Clip is tight, tint is a nice neutral with no hint of green. I haven't compare it to my SC52w yet but I figure the tint on the 62w would be cleaner, as in more neutral than the slightly yellowish beam of the 52w. Anodizing is nice, not the very dark grey which I was hoping for, but neither is it the light greenish grey which I didn't really like but could still accept. It is almost night here in Singapore. When I get home I am gonna get my SC600w and the SC52w out for a spin and see how they all compare.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Sep 9, 2014)

The anodize varies greatly. This SC62d/SC62w were received the same week.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 9, 2014)

Yeah my SC62d and SC62w look about the same as both of yours. Got my SC62d back in February, SC62w just last week or two. My SC62d has a softer switch too, but not bad.


----------



## kaichu dento (Sep 9, 2014)

markr6 said:


> Yeah my SC62d and SC62w look about the same as both of yours. Got my SC62d back in February, SC62w just last week or two. My SC62d has a softer switch too, but not bad.


For people that like a creamy, non-cool tint, do you think I'd like the SC62w or SC62d better? 

I've got an SC62d on loan right now and like it a lot, but wouldn't mind a touch more warmth if it could actually be warmth and not greenish, which for some reason keeps being associated with warm tints in some peoples minds.

Looking forward to your take since you've had so many of them and especially as you've got both the lights I've been considering.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 9, 2014)

kaichu dento said:


> For people that like a creamy, non-cool tint, do you think I'd like the SC62w or SC62d better?
> 
> I've got an SC62d on loan right now and like it a lot, but wouldn't mind a touch more warmth if it could actually be warmth and not greenish, which for some reason keeps being associated with warm tints in some peoples minds.
> 
> Looking forward to your take since you've had so many of them and especially as you've got both the lights I've been considering.



I can't call the SC62d creamy, but it is very nice. On the cool side though. Even though I usually prefer warm, I still like this 5000K temp. It's not the typical blue-purple junk from a cool while. I would just call it plain white.

I wish I could say my SC62w is perfectly white, but it's a bit too warm/a little yellow. But not bad. Then you have my SC600w and SC52w with the exact same emitter and they are both pure creamy white...almost like Nichia 219! Tint lottery drives me insane!

I wonder if you would like the SC62c? I haven't seen this in person, but recall someone saying it was too warm for their tastes. At 4000K, I could believe that.


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 9, 2014)

kaichu dento said:


> For people that like a creamy, non-cool tint, do you think I'd like the SC62w or SC62d better?
> 
> I've got an SC62d on loan right now and like it a lot, but wouldn't mind a touch more warmth if it could actually be warmth and not greenish, which for some reason keeps being associated with warm tints in some peoples minds.
> 
> Looking forward to your take since you've had so many of them and especially as you've got both the lights I've been considering.


I think you would like the SC62w. The sample I received has the nicest tint amongst all my most current Zebralights. It is almost as good as a Nichia 219 but much much brighter. Almost neutral with a tinge of rosiness is how I would describe it. Just love the tint.


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 9, 2014)

markr6 said:


> I can't call the SC62d creamy, but it is very nice. On the cool side though. Even though I usually prefer warm, I still like this 5000K temp. It's not the typical blue-purple junk from a cool while. I would just call it plain white.
> 
> I wish I could say my SC62w is perfectly white, but it's a bit too warm/a little yellow. But not bad. Then you have my SC600w and SC52w with the exact same emitter and they are both pure creamy white...almost like Nichia 219! Tint lottery drives me insane!
> 
> I wonder if you would like the SC62c? I haven't seen this in person, but recall someone saying it was too warm for their tastes. At 4000K, I could believe that.


Did not read your response before typing mine. We seem to be experiencing the exact opposite. My SC600w (first or second gen) and SC52w (last run before the L2 version appeared) are most definitely yellowish whereas my SC62w is as I described, Nichia 219 like. Maybe it's just tint lottery at work here.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 9, 2014)

pjandyho said:


> Maybe it's just tint lottery at work here.



Definitely...and I'm a big lotto player


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Sep 9, 2014)

Assuming the 62w uses the same batch of LEDs as the 52w-L2, I measure it as 300K warmer than a Nichia 219A. Very nice.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Sep 9, 2014)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> Assuming the 62w uses the same batch of LEDs as the 52w-L2, I measure it as 300K warmer than a Nichia 219A. Very nice.



I think Zebralight rates the 62w's led at 4400K, which sounds like it should only be about 100K warmer than a 219A.

In any event, I really like the tint. I like it better than my lights that have 5,000K tints (including XML2, Nichia 219B, and the luxeon in the SC62d)


----------



## gunga (Sep 9, 2014)

pjandyho said:


> Just received my SC62w today since placing an order on 13th August! Man, that was real slow!!! Whatever the hell took China so long to ship the light out of its airport?



I think you are lucky. I ordered mine around then, got "shipping" notice August 14, it left the country on the 29th (dropoff on the 27th) and is still in transit. Pure BS...


----------



## markr6 (Sep 9, 2014)

They rate all the newer "w" versions at 4400K. The older ones were 4200K. Regardless, we shouldn't focus on certain Zebralight models with an "x tint" and another "y tint". They're ALL over the place.

An SC52w L2, SC600w II L2, SC62w, etc. are all going to vary wildly. I've had a green, yellow and pure white SC52w. I had a yellow and nearly-cool white SC600w II L2, and a very yellow and slightly yellow SC62w.

Unfortunately the tint lottery is still in effect with no end in sight. Just when someone mentions something about a "new batch" or "tint issue fixed", it's simply a stroke of luck. Maybe it was just a different batch from Cree, but the bad tints always reappear. I've seen the same thing from other manufacturers as well.


----------



## jmpaul320 (Sep 9, 2014)

I couldn't be happier with my sc62w. Fits every battery I have including 70.3mm ncrbs and great tint and anno


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 10, 2014)

gunga said:


> I think you are lucky. I ordered mine around then, got "shipping" notice August 14, it left the country on the 29th (dropoff on the 27th) and is still in transit. Pure BS...


I have come to realize one thing when ordering ZL and shipping from China. If you do mind waiting, always pay the additional $14 for EMS. Used to be $14 for DHL which actually ship overnight to me. EMS might take about 3 to 5 days. I happened to be out day to night on assignment for two weeks so decided that I will just go with the slowest free shipping mail. And it is real slow.


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 10, 2014)

markr6 said:


> They rate all the newer "w" versions at 4400K. The older ones were 4200K. Regardless, we shouldn't focus on certain Zebralight models with an "x tint" and another "y tint". They're ALL over the place.
> 
> An SC52w L2, SC600w II L2, SC62w, etc. are all going to vary wildly. I've had a green, yellow and pure white SC52w. I had a yellow and nearly-cool white SC600w II L2, and a very yellow and slightly yellow SC62w.
> 
> Unfortunately the tint lottery is still in effect with no end in sight. Just when someone mentions something about a "new batch" or "tint issue fixed", it's simply a stroke of luck. Maybe it was just a different batch from Cree, but the bad tints always reappear. I've seen the same thing from other manufacturers as well.


Indeed true. I guess the only manufacturer who really measures CCT and CRI rating seems to be Henry of HDS. Only a small percentage of the HCRI XP-G emitter actually make it into production. Due to the high amount of rejects, e has since stopped production of HCRI models.

Dont think other manufacturers actually does that. They just take the specs provided by the LED manufacturers at face value.


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 10, 2014)

jmpaul320 said:


> I couldn't be happier with my sc62w. Fits every battery I have including 70.3mm ncrbs and great tint and anno


That's great news! Been thinking of grabbing some 3400 mah Panasonic NCR18650b but am not sure if it will fit.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Sep 10, 2014)

pjandyho said:


> That's great news! Been thinking of grabbing some 3400 mah Panasonic NCR18650b but am not sure if it will fit.


 I bought a Zebralight brand protected 3400 mAh cell and it fits perfectly. The Zebralight cell is actually a Panasonic NCR18650b with an external Zebralight wrapper and protection circuit added.


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 10, 2014)

Fireclaw18 said:


> I bought a Zebralight brand protected 3400 mAh cell and it fits perfectly. The Zebralight cell is actually a Panasonic NCR18650b with an external Zebralight wrapper and protection circuit added.


Great! An affirmation indeed!


----------



## american (Sep 11, 2014)

Just got mine. Clip feels like less tension then my sc52w. Is this cause the clip is double the length?


----------



## markr6 (Sep 11, 2014)

american said:


> Just got mine. Clip feels like less tension then my sc52w. Is this cause the clip is double the length?



Either the length or because the end of the clip on SC52w rests on a flat part cut out of the body. On the 62 is just rests against one of the ribs of the body. But it may just need a bit of bending to tighten it up if necessary. I usually had to do the oppotite and loosen them on all my other lights (Fenix, Olight, EagleTac)


----------



## peabody (Sep 11, 2014)

Ordered mine on Sat. the 6th and it arrived in good shape today. The instructions that come with it barely cover how to operate the thing. There are no lumen ratings or runtimes. Thank god for cpf, this place is fantastic.
I bought an Eagletac 3400 protected and it fits fine too.
One question, I need a good pouch/holster for the light to hang on the belt. Any suggestions?


----------



## markr6 (Sep 11, 2014)

peabody said:


> One question, I need a good pouch/holster for the light to hang on the belt. Any suggestions?



Not sure how long it will last under medium/heavy use, but this is cheap and a perfect fit - Fasttech SKU 1539700 - JETBeam Nylon Flashlight Holster


----------



## jak (Sep 11, 2014)

american said:


> Just got mine. Clip feels like less tension then my sc52w. Is this cause the clip is double the length?


Actually, the 62s and 52s share the same clip, so length is the same. The comment about where the end of the clip rests seems plausible.


----------



## peabody (Sep 11, 2014)

Heck that looks pretty good for less than 3 bucks. I ordered a Maxpedition 4 inch sheath. The 5 inch sheath protected my Quark 2aa Tactical for 3 years so mabey the 4 inch will protect my new 100 dollar flashlight while I am crawling in cramped spaces working on furnaces/AC crap. like the color here. I will be able to see colors of wires really well.


----------



## holygeez03 (Sep 11, 2014)

jak said:


> Actually, the 62s and 52s share the same clip, so length is the same. The comment about where the end of the clip rests seems plausible.



Yeah, pretty sure the clips are the same... the clip reaches all the way to the head of the SC52 and stops short on the 62... the head of the 52 creates more clip tension.

Oddly enough, I find the 52 to be too tight to easily re-clip onto my pocket with one hand and the 62 is too loose and slides down my pocket.


----------



## Hondo (Sep 13, 2014)

Wow, got two of these from Ilumn the other day. Ordered Mon., arrived Thur. :goodjob: .

I guess I won all the lotteries. Clips are tight, emitters centered and no green or yellow bias in the tints.

What I found interesting, having said that, is how different the two lights are. My anodizing looks just about like PSM's in his post #251, one a little lighter than the other. Don't know which I prefer, I think the darker may be a little more handsome, but the lighter will look better with wear and nicks/scratches as there is less contrast to the bare aluminum. One switch is a little softer and quieter, while the other is slightly firmer with a louder click. Same deal, firmer one is not at all hard to use, but less likely to accidentally be activated, but the softer one is not an activation hazard at all, and less likely to wake someone with the click, so I don't have a preference. Then the tint is slightly warmer on one than the other, of course, that's to be expected. But the cooler one is still a nice neutral tint, while the warmer one does not do so with any green bias added, as with my SC52W. In fact, they look very much like my SC52 and SC52W after I added filters. The 52 I removed green and lowered the CCT some, and the 52W I just removed green. Obviously, no need to add filters to these!

Really impressed with the H1 on these, as well as the heat sinking, as there is no doubt it's being driven hard, and the heat is being drawn to the surface efficiently. The bottomless lows with runtimes in the months is nice to have also. Interestingly, though, aside from that, and being a couple of mm shorter, my old SC60W matches it in just about every way. Tint, beam shape are dead on, it just is not as efficient in runtime at a given brightness. Oh, and it lacks ribs, for your... uh... her... um... pleasure. Anyway, I like 'em all, my favorite blend of size, power and runtime from ZL.


----------



## blo9 (Sep 16, 2014)

A long wait for me. My light just arrived. I did order about five-six weeks ago? Pre-order just some day after the first people did. Got shipping notice a day or two after order.
First impressions. Good color on the body and tail. LED is slightly off. Clip is loose side to side movement.
H1 is really bright. 
If I compare the SC62w with my SC51c, all colors seem to have more... contrast? SC51c wins.
Even though I don't see myself as a tint snob, but my SC51c is the winner in terms of color, for me. Or is it just that it is different with its slightly cooler tint?
The SC51c is better indoors, the more focused beam with a smooth spill fits my needs perfectly. 
Outdoors... I don't need to explain. It is amazingly bright. "Wall of light" as others have written is a good word. It might not throw that far, but it was a real pleasure walking in the woods.

I feel that I need to go outside with all of my lights to really see the difference. (Just six lights... at the moment).

The clip a bit sad. I really don't like to send it back and wait another six weeks. How does the RMA work? Do you get a replacement light sent immediately or do they need to receive my defect light first?
Grrrh. 

Or, I might give it a couple of days. How long is the RMA period?

BR
Johnnie - Stockholm - Sweden.


----------



## cyclesport (Sep 16, 2014)

blo9 said:


> Clip is loose side to side movement.
> 
> The clip a bit sad. I really don't like to send it back and wait another six weeks.



Although my SC62w had a sufficiently tight clip, I did have two SC52's with clips that had some lateral movement no matter how much force was applied to tighten. I discovered (at least on my two lights) that the screws were slightly too long and were bottoming out, not allowing them to completely tighten the clip.

If you're experiencing the same issue, I simply removed approx .5mm - 1mm from the screw length w/a Dremel and used blue Loctite (242) on the threads and the problem was solved.


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 16, 2014)

cyclesport said:


> Although my SC62w had a sufficiently tight clip, I did have two SC52's with clips that had some lateral movement no matter how much force was applied to tighten. I discovered (at least on my two lights) that the screws were slightly too long and were bottoming out, not allowing them to completely tighten the clip.
> 
> If you're experiencing the same issue, I simply removed approx .5mm - 1mm from the screw length w/a Dremel and used blue Loctite (242) on the threads and the problem was solved.


According to other posts you can also contact Zebralight and they will ship you new screws. No need to return the light.


----------



## JKolmo (Sep 17, 2014)

blo9 said:


> A long wait for me. My light just arrived. I did order about five-six weeks ago? Pre-order just some day after the first people did. Got shipping notice a day or two after order.
> 
> BR
> Johnnie - Stockholm - Sweden.



Hmmm, interesting. I also placed an order for an SC62w six weeks ago, shipping to Stockholm. Still haven't seen the smoke of it.

From previous experience Zebralights usually ship pretty fast. This time is however different. I somehow suspect that despatch took place long time after the shipping notice. 

The last tracking event for my light is from September 3 and it still hasn't surfaced in Posten's tracking system. 

Did you receive your light yesterday Johnnie? Were you able to track it locally on Posten's webpage?


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm not sure how I am JUST NOW finding out about this light as I'm on the forums daily and have been yearning for a forward version of the H600w for over a year. I will resist buying this for a couple weeks because I _just_ ordered a H600w two days ago but I can't imagine I won't have one of these in my hands by the end of October.

It's. So. TINY!!!!


----------



## blo9 (Sep 17, 2014)

JKolmo said:


> Did you receive your light yesterday Johnnie? Were you able to track it locally on Posten's webpage?


Yes, I got it yesterday. 
Well I actually stopped looking, since it didn't show up on their page. It was just a coincidence that I checked their page the day before it arrived.
Mine was stuck in China for several weeks with no status update, just in transit I think. After update in China it took about 1 week to arrive.
I guess Posten updates their webpage when it gets to Sweden, meaning when you have about 1-2 days left of the overall transport you can see it on their page=)
Pointless...


----------



## blo9 (Sep 17, 2014)

StandardBattery said:


> According to other posts you can also contact Zebralight and they will ship you new screws. No need to return the light.


Are we sure that the only issue are too long screws? I would have guessed on too big holes in the clip.
Maybe shorter/tightening the screws will solve it.


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye (Sep 17, 2014)

I shortened the screws on my SC52w and fixed my loose clip in so doing.


----------



## Hondo (Sep 17, 2014)

blo9 said:


> Are we sure that the only issue are too long screws? I would have guessed on too big holes in the clip.
> Maybe shorter/tightening the screws will solve it.



There will always be some tolerance on the hole size, it has to be a little bit bigger than the screws or risk them not going through the hole. If the screws do not tighten down sufficiently, it will move, it is just a matter of how much. If they do tighten, a little bigger hole will not make clip move.


----------



## peabody (Sep 17, 2014)

Not really sure how to program this beast. Is there a page where it explains in detail how to get the levels programmed? I have the instructions from the Zebralight website. I can get to the low levels but I am not sure if I am getting the medium and high levels. Like the 930/577/326/149 lumens I am having trouble finding all four. Heck, I think I am going blind looking in there after it's on super-low and I hit the button and BAM!930 hurts.


----------



## UnderPar (Sep 17, 2014)

I think SB has an instruction video in youtube


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## UnderPar (Sep 18, 2014)

Sorry, not for the SC62 but for the SC600 and SC52 which I believe has the same UI


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Derek Dean (Sep 18, 2014)

peabody said:


> Not really sure how to program this beast. Is there a page where it explains in detail how to get the levels programmed? I have the instructions from the Zebralight website. I can get to the low levels but I am not sure if I am getting the medium and high levels. Like the 930/577/326/149 lumens I am having trouble finding all four. Heck, I think I am going blind looking in there after it's on super-low and I hit the button and BAM!930 hurts.



I thought my first Zebralight was broken, but it was just that I hadn't figured out the weird programming thing, so you're not alone . I hope this helps:

From OFF, press and hold the button. That cycles from L to M to H continuously until you let off the button. Those are the 3 main levels.

Each of those 3 levels has a sub level. Once the light is on and at one of those 3 main levels (H1, M1, L1), double click to go to the sub level (H2, M2, L2), then double click to go back. When you turn the light off, it remembers whether you last used H1 or H2, M1 or M2, L1 or L2.

Now, lets say your on the H level, when you double click, it goes back and forth between the main H level (H1) and the sub level (H2). * H1 is always the same, 930 lumens, you can't change that.* You can only change the sub level (H2), which you can reprogram to either 577, 326, or 149 lumens.

You change the sub level (H2) by quickly double clicking 6 times...... xx xx xx xx xx xx. While you're doing that, the light will be changing back and forth between H1 (930 lumens) and H2 (the sub level). After the 6th set of double clicks, *keep double clicking* and you will see the light start cycling through the 3 choices for H2 (149, 326, and 577 lumens), and it will keep doing that as long as you* keep double clicking*. 

Stop double clicking when you've decided on which of those 3 settings want to use as your H2 (sub level), then single click to turn off the light. The level that you picked (either 149, 326, or 577) is now memorized as H2, and whenever you select the HIGH MAIN LEVEL, you will be able to switch between H1 and H2 (your selection) by double clicking, PLUS... your light will remember if you last used H1 or H2. This is great, because you can choose to either have the light come on at full 930 lumens with a single click from OFF, or you can choose to have your light come at 149, 326, or 577 lumens with a single click from OFF, depending on which of those you chose for your H2 setting, and if you last used H2 before turning the light off. 

Same thing goes for the Medium main level. M1 is ALWAYS 65 lumens, but you can select either 30 lumens or 11 lumens as H2. So, once you've selected either 30 or 11 lumens (by double clicking 6 times and cycling between those 2 levels), you'll be able to switch between 65 lumens and M2 (your selection) by double clicking. 

Same thing goes for the Low main level. L1 is ALWAYS 3.4 lumens, but you can select between .4, .06, or .01 lumens as L2, which you do by double clicking 6 times, then continuing to double click to cycle between those 3 settings, then stopping on the one you want as L2 and turning off the light. 

Hope that makes sense. Mainly, just play with it for a while, and soon you'll begin to appreciate how flexible and useful the UI is, and why ZL has so many fans here on CPF. Have fun~


----------



## gunga (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks for the explanation Derek! My sc62w should be arriving tomorrow. Now I don't need the instructions!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## peabody (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks Underpar and Derek Dean. That is exactly what I wanted. Much appreciated!


----------



## markr6 (Sep 18, 2014)

Amazing light! After having it for a few weeks, I decided to sell my SC62d in the marketplace. Don't feel I need both.


----------



## turkeylord (Sep 18, 2014)

For those of you with long screw problems (that's what she said), Eclipsesharp is selling stainless, tritium'd cap head screws on CPFM. Might be worth a try...

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...crews-for-flashlights-(Zebralight-and-Jetbeam)


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Sep 18, 2014)

ThirstyTurtle said:


> I'm not sure how I am JUST NOW finding out about this light as I'm on the forums daily and have been yearning for a forward version of the H600w for over a year. I will resist buying this for a couple weeks because I _just_ ordered a H600w two days ago but I can't imagine I won't have one of these in my hands by the end of October.
> 
> It's. So. TINY!!!!


Well I didn't last very long...sold my MM15vn last night and that PayPal balance was burning a hole in my wallet so I just pulled the trigger on a SC62w straight from ZL. I have had a SC51w and a SC52w in the past and both had green tints so bad that even though I LOVED the light, I sold it. Hopefully I get a good tint and a tight clip. If the clip is loose at the screws I may try shortening the screws and if there's not enough tension on it, say hello to my bench vice and a little bending action. So pumped! 

H600w arrives Saturday, SC62w next week [emoji6]


----------



## derfyled (Sep 18, 2014)

turkeylord said:


> For those of you with long screw problems (that's what she said), Eclipsesharp is selling stainless, tritium'd cap head screws on CPFM. Might be worth a try...
> 
> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...crews-for-flashlights-(Zebralight-and-Jetbeam)



Unfortunately, he doesn't make those anymore...


----------



## whtwalker (Sep 18, 2014)

I just got my SC62w yesterday and everything seems to be perfect. It has a nice firm button, perfect neutral tint (same as my sc52w), perfect clip/screws, and solid anodizing/color. The color looks exactly the same as my sc52w. I'm wondering if all the defective issues are coming out of a particular factory. I ordered mine from the US online Texas location. I'm tempted to order the sc32w.


----------



## Danielsan (Sep 18, 2014)

Derek Dean said:


> Same thing goes for the Low main level. L1 is ALWAYS 3.4 lumens, but you can select between .4, .06, or .01 lumens as L2, which you do by double clicking 6 times, then continuing to double click to cycle between those 3 settings, then stopping on the one you want as L2 and turning off the light.
> 
> Hope that makes sense. Mainly, just play with it for a while, and soon you'll begin to appreciate how flexible and useful the UI is, and why ZL has so many fans here on CPF. Have fun~



You said the low is at 3.4 lumens as a default, so when you press and hold for a sec the light will start in firefly mode or at low mode? That sounds like you have to program the low mode to 0.06 or 0.01 when you want firefly by long pressing the button when the light is off? I always thought the light goes directly to firefly mode by doing that but i only have a vey old zebralight, so its not comparable. I think i have to buy the light as well, its a shame that you cant get that light from a china seller. Thats why i never buy Eagtac for example or armytek, only when there are special prices. All other manfactors like nitecore, fenix, olight etc. can be orderd from china for 50% of the price but i think i have to get this one


----------



## cyclesport (Sep 18, 2014)

Danielsan said:


> You said the low is at 3.4 lumens as a default, so when you press and hold for a sec the light will start in firefly mode or at low mode? That sounds like you have to program the low mode to 0.06 or 0.01 when you want firefly by long pressing the button when the light is off? I always thought the light goes directly to firefly mode by doing that but i only have a vey old zebralight, so its not comparable. I think i have to buy the light as well, its a shame that you cant get that light from a china seller. Thats why i never buy Eagtac for example or armytek, only when there are special prices. All other manfactors like nitecore, fenix, olight etc. can be orderd from china for 50% of the price but i think i have to get this one



From off, when you press and hold a second, the low you begin with will start in whatever low mode you last used...whether it is in the default L1 or (your previously programmed) L2.

Also you can buy ZL's from a China based dealer, hkequipment. They are one of the better China dealers, however with ZL they are a little slow in getting new models and you'll generally pay retail prices.


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Sep 22, 2014)

My SC62w arrived from Zebralight and I couldn't be happier! 

The clip is absolutely solid with zero play and great tension, the emitter is perfectly centered, and most importantly the tint is BEAUTIFUL! After having a SC51w and SC52w both with off-center emitters and green/yellow tints, my expectations were low but ZL has really impressed me with this one...my new EDC replacing my D25A Ti. 

The ZL tint disparity is awfully frustrating though; my SC600w MKII L2 has a good evenly-tinted beam that I like fine but it's SO much warmer than my new SC62w...


----------



## markr6 (Sep 22, 2014)

ThirstyTurtle said:


> The ZL tint disparity is awfully frustrating though; my SC600w MKII L2 has a good evenly-tinted beam that I like fine but it's SO much warmer than my new SC62w...



Extremely frustrating! I just got a new SC600wII L2 and it is EVEN BETTER than every other ZL I have. Just when you think you have a perfect tint, a better one comes along. So I can honestly say I don't have any "bad" tints now, but this one is just pure white. Almost cool white compared to others, but much better. It's almost like the 5000K tint on the SC62d, a little warmer but with much more output!


----------



## Tapis (Sep 22, 2014)

TCY said:


> Those who got the fresh batch were all pleased and it seems like Zebralight finally got hands on reels of emitters with good tint. I guess I'm safe now.


Just ordered the SC62w after reading all the good comments about it here. Hope there won't be any tint or clip problem. Since I live in Europe, does anybody know how long it takes to ship from China?


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 22, 2014)

Tapis said:


> Just ordered the SC62w after reading all the good comments about it here. Hope there won't be any tint or clip problem. Since I live in Europe, does anybody know how long it takes to ship from China?


Very very long. Mine took a month and a day to reach me. If you want it fast, opt for EMS. If you are in Europe, the customs on your side might hold it for a longer period of time if I am not wrong.


----------



## gunga (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm still waiting. Ordered Aug 14th or so. Canada post messed mine up. Might be a few more days. Luckily, I have been getting other lights to distract me...


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 22, 2014)

gunga said:


> I'm still waiting. Ordered Aug 14th or so. Canada post messed mine up. Might be a few more days. Luckily, I have been getting other lights to distract me...


That is real long! I ordered mine a day before you and received it on 14th Sept. It is worth the wait though.


----------



## mekquake (Sep 22, 2014)

It took two and half weeks to receive mine - from china to uk


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Sep 22, 2014)

Does ZL ship from China? If so...mine got to NC, USA in 3 days.


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 22, 2014)

ThirstyTurtle said:


> Does ZL ship from China? If so...mine got to NC, USA in 3 days.


If you are in the US it is shipped direct from the US office.


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Sep 22, 2014)

pjandyho said:


> If you are in the US it is shipped direct from the US office.


That would explain the stellar shipping time.


----------



## gunga (Sep 24, 2014)

Mine took 7 weeks. Finally arrived. Not going to order from Zebralight directly again, EVER. Was it worth the wait? Yeah, I'd say so.

Here's my quick impressions:

- Love the size, so tiny for an 18650 light! It's smaller than my HDS! Feels great in the hand (ribbed for pleasure).
- Switch is firm and stiff. I like it.
- Anodizing is good. The end of the tailcap is a touch darker, bu no splotchiness etc. Even and quite well matched.
- LED is well centered. Weird greasy film on lens that was difficult to wash off. I'd like to clean the inside a bit too but can't access the inside.
- Tint it quite nice, hotspot has some yellow, the corona has a touch of green. Overall pretty good. Not the best I've seen, but not bad.
- Love the modes, nice wall of light. Very flexible UI. Takes a bit of thought at first, but should get smoother with use.
- The battery indicator is neat. Is it just 25-50-75-100%? Seems to be just 1 to 4 blinks?
- Clip was a tad loose. I took a tiny bit off the ends of the bolts with a diamond file. Had to bend the clip in a bit because it wasn't touching the body. I also brushed it with some fine grit sandpaper as the chrome is just too blingy.


Overall, very nice. I may look into getting a C or D model too since I can always use another tiny 18650 light. Not waiting another 7 weeks though...

-


----------



## rpm00 (Sep 24, 2014)

Ordered mine last night!


----------



## markr6 (Sep 24, 2014)

gunga said:


> Mine took 7 weeks. Finally arrived. Not going to order from Zebralight directly again, EVER. Was it worth the wait? Yeah, I'd say so.



That sure is a long wait! Funny they only ship all non-US from China. It would probably only take a few days from their Texas location to you.

SC62w is still my "light to end all lights" until/if something better comes along.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Sep 24, 2014)

gunga said:


> Mine took 7 weeks. Finally arrived. Not going to order from Zebralight directly again, EVER. Was it worth the wait? Yeah, I'd say so.
> 
> Here's my quick impressions:
> 
> ...


Great to hear your impressions. The blinking state of charge feature is indeed handy when it works. I use it all the time but don't go less than two blinks, usually three blinks and the battery gets charged. I check with a meter after pulling it from the light, and it is usually about right (given that number of blinks is a rough measurement)... 

If you use it on high for a while, don't expect a blinky check to be very accurate in terms of what the whole cell, state of charge is, of course.


----------



## gunga (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks for the info! I have only a few 18650 lights, mostly bigger ones, this one is so small. Now I want another... Damnit... Size does matter.




Maybe a C or D high CRI model.


----------



## gunga (Sep 24, 2014)

One more thing. Not a fan of the Philips screws for the clip. Prefer torx or a nice cap screw with a hex socket. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Sep 24, 2014)

gunga said:


> One more thing. Not a fan of the Philips screws for the clip. Prefer torx or a nice cap screw with a hex socket.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


Agreed! Phillips isn't very attractive.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 24, 2014)

gunga said:


> One more thing. Not a fan of the Philips screws for the clip. Prefer torx or a nice cap screw with a hex socket.



I'll get a little off topic, but I don't even know why they're used for anything in general. They just strip, some way too easily depending on the metal. Maybe because philips screwdrivers are common and they don't want to change? (like the US and metric system LOL)


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Sep 24, 2014)

If anyone could source higher quality screws, I would be in for 3 sets.


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Sep 24, 2014)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> If anyone could source higher quality screws, I would be in for 3 sets.


I'd be in for a set too


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 24, 2014)

gunga said:


> Mine took 7 weeks. Finally arrived. Not going to order from Zebralight directly again, EVER. Was it worth the wait? Yeah, I'd say so.
> 
> Here's my quick impressions:
> 
> ...


I told you it is going to be worth the wait.

Just curious, during the checkout, did you see an EMS delivery service? I wonder if they are charging the same at $14.95 to Vancouver? This is the price I see when doing the checkout. I usually just pay for EMS which is much much faster, and at only $14.95 it is still cheaper than many of the stores that shipped from the U.S. via USPS Global Priority. I found out that the delay in shipping has nothing to do with Zebralight. Checking another website which a ZL representative have provided for me (in Chinese), the light actually left their office the next day after I placed the order but has been sitting in their post office for almost a month before shipping it to me. When it left China, it took only 3 days to reach me in Singapore. Their post office in Shanghai is just outrageously inefficient. Armytek shipped some straps to me from Shenzhen in China and it reached me in just 4 or 5 days.


----------



## gunga (Sep 24, 2014)

Yes, yes, yes. You were right.



I didn't want to pay an extra $15 shipping. Next time I will just buy from a dealer and not Zebralight direct. Probably better post sales service anyways.

I ended up repolishing the clip and got blingy again. Silly me.

;P

I too would be in for 1 to 3 sets of better screws/bolts.


----------



## carl (Sep 24, 2014)

Do all Zebralights, including this one, have copper core PCBs?


----------



## carl (Sep 24, 2014)

double post


----------



## carl (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Second Try!*



hatman said:


> My second 62w arrived. The clip is perfect. And, for some reason, it doesn't seem to run quite as hot.
> 
> ZL also sent replacement screws for the clip on my first 62 -- now that clip is fine, too.
> But the light has started turning itself off on high. Maybe it's jinxed.



According to the latest posts, the screws are too long and need to be filed down a bit (although they should have been the correct length to begin with).


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Sep 25, 2014)

Well my H600w just arrived and the tint is even better than the SC62w, crazy. Also, the button on the H600w functions just as well but is nearly silent compared to the enormously loud "CLICK" of the SC62w, frustrating.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 25, 2014)

ThirstyTurtle said:


> Well my H600w just arrived and the tint is even better than the SC62w, crazy. Also, the button on the H600w functions just as well but is nearly silent compared to the enormously loud "CLICK" of the SC62w, frustrating.



My H600w has a hard, but almost silent, click too. Do you like it better? I do, just because the loud click can get annoying especially if using it around someone sleeping.


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Sep 25, 2014)

markr6 said:


> My H600w has a hard, but almost silent, click too. Do you like it better? I do, just because the loud click can get annoying especially if using it around someone sleeping.


Yes I like the H600w click a lot more. I would use the SC62w in the mornings to get ready without waking my wife but the button is WAY too loud so I'll just keep using my Thrunite Ti. Or maybe I'll put a clip on the H600w and EDC that instead...


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 25, 2014)

I do agree that the switch is too noisy, but Surefire's clicky switch is worst in my opinion. The most silent switch I have on hand other than a twisty type light would be my HDS. They are the most silent click type switch I have in my possession.


----------



## gunga (Sep 25, 2014)

My sunwayman e switch is quieter than the HDS. Pretty much silent...


----------



## SubLGT (Sep 27, 2014)

Other than size, weight, and price, what are the major differences between the SC62w and the SC600w MK II ?


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Sep 27, 2014)

SubLGT said:


> Other than size, weight, and price, what are the major differences between the SC62w and the SC600w MK II ?


Size, weight, and price. 

Just kidding, sort of. I mean those are the MAJOR differences. Also, the SC62 has a SLIGHTLY larger hotspot due to the smaller reflector and IMO a SLIGHTLY wider spill. Also the SC600 can sustain the high output modes a little longer due to more heat syncing (greater mass). The knurling is a bit different (more aggressive) on the SC600 and it has a press-on clip as opposed to the screwed-on clip on the SC62.


----------



## KDM (Sep 27, 2014)

gunga said:


> Mine took 7 weeks. Finally arrived. Not going to order from Zebralight directly again, EVER. Was it worth the wait? Yeah, I'd say so.
> 
> Here's my quick impressions:
> 
> ...



The C version tint and beam is great. One of the best of my light collection.


----------



## SubLGT (Sep 28, 2014)

ThirstyTurtle said:


> Size, weight, and price.
> 
> Just kidding, sort of. I mean those are the MAJOR differences. Also, the SC62 has a SLIGHTLY larger hotspot due to the smaller reflector and IMO a SLIGHTLY wider spill. Also the SC600 can sustain the high output modes a little longer due to more heat syncing (greater mass). The knurling is a bit different (more aggressive) on the SC600 and it has a press-on clip as opposed to the screwed-on clip on the SC62.



I wonder why ZL continues to manufacture the SC600. It seems a bit redundant to manufacture both the SC62 and the SC600. There are not any big differences in performance, are there?
I would guess that on high mode, the SC600 could be hand held comfortably for a minute or two longer than the smaller SC62, but that is not a big performance advantage to me.


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Sep 28, 2014)

SubLGT said:


> I wonder why ZL continues to manufacture the SC600. It seems a bit redundant to manufacture both the SC62 and the SC600. There are not any big differences in performance, are there?
> I would guess that on high mode, the SC600 could be hand held comfortably for a minute or two longer than the smaller SC62, but that is not a big performance advantage to me.


I sort of agree, haven't touched the SC600 since I got the SC62 but think I'll still use it as a biking light (plus H602w and H600w on head)


----------



## markr6 (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm definitely keeping both. The SC600's smaller hotspot just seems to throw farther even if they look the same side by side. But honestly I haven't touched mine since the SC62w either.

I wouldn't be totally surprised if they discontinued the SC600, but I bet it will stay around. I guess when it was designed it made a lot of sense with the heat sinking. After the H600 become so popular, they figured a flashlight model would sell. I know a good deal of us on CPF begged them for it!


----------



## holygeez03 (Sep 29, 2014)

I would think they could make a SC600 MKIII and push it harder with an updated driver? With all of that extra mass, it should be able to sustain similar levels for a much longer time than the SC62...


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Sep 29, 2014)

holygeez03 said:


> I would think they could make a SC600 MKIII and push it harder with an updated driver? With all of that extra mass, it should be able to sustain similar levels for a much longer time than the SC62...


I'm sure they COULD push it harder but as it stands it's one of, if not THE brightest/smallest 1x18650 lights out there.


----------



## derfyled (Sep 30, 2014)

Finally received mine after more than 6 weeks. What can I say... WOW ! Tint is perfect, the ano is fine although the tailcap is slightly darker, clip is strong, LED is centered. Could this be the end of the EDC light quest ? I think so, I can't see anything wrong with this light. Simply the perfect balance of flood/throw, runtime, nice tint, form factor, UI and size. It is good to the point where I'm not convinced anymore that the expensive custom lights is the way to go...


----------



## gunga (Sep 30, 2014)

Does that include all your Hds lights Fred?




Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## derfyled (Sep 30, 2014)

gunga said:


> Does that include all your Hds lights Fred?



I really hate to say it... but... yes, in a certain way...

The HDS is waaaayyy tougher, that I'm sure. But 3400mAh vs 800 mAh (I don't use primaries...), around 900 lumens vs 300-400 ( guesstimate on my modified Clicky with an XM-L), almost the same size and around 80$ VS 200$ or more... If I remove my pink HDS glasses, the choice seems obvious, as long as we're talking about a general EDC. For heavy trekking, caving, or other demanding or critical situations, the SC62 seems a bit thin walled.


----------



## gunga (Sep 30, 2014)

Yep. I'm inclined to agree...


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 30, 2014)

I switched from HDS long ago for the SC60, the SC62 is icing on the cake. I still love the HDS UI, but over the years we've moved further apart and the ZebraLight has improved while HDS has been pretty stagnant. I still watch to see if they can comeout with a new light rather than a higher price for the old light. In the end if they did come out with a great new light it still might not have a clip... just the way they roll. So HDS is a fun toy and ZebraLight is EDC material.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 30, 2014)

StandardBattery said:


> So HDS is a fun toy and ZebraLight is EDC material.



Oooh them's fightin' words :duck:


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 30, 2014)

derfyled said:


> I really hate to say it... but... yes, in a certain way...
> 
> The HDS is waaaayyy tougher, that I'm sure. But 3400mAh vs 800 mAh (I don't use primaries...), around 900 lumens vs 300-400 ( guesstimate on my modified Clicky with an XM-L), almost the same size and around 80$ VS 200$ or more... If I remove my pink HDS glasses, the choice seems obvious, as long as we're talking about a general EDC. For heavy trekking, caving, or other demanding or critical situations, the SC62 seems a bit thin walled.





gunga said:


> Yep. I'm inclined to agree...


Me too. But for critical usage it would still be HDS for me. Both lights are my current must have EDC. One rides on my belt and the other my pocket.


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye (Sep 30, 2014)

ZL's are just more useful on a daily basis for me. Sometimes I use my HDS when I walk the dog just do I don't feel like it's $200 sitting there doing nothing. I always have my edc bag with me which has a Fenix PD32UE, a ZL SC52 and a Nitecore HL50 in it, should my SC52w ever fail in any way. Otherwise it's just too damn useful. My SC600w mkii makes a better dog-walking light anyway. Not to mention, the HDS is too fat in my pocket.


----------



## Random Dan (Sep 30, 2014)

I went from an SC60 to an HDS 120 as my EDC and never looked back. It is tempting to try the 62, but it really doesn't do anything that my 60 doesn't. I almost never use max brightness anyway.


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 30, 2014)

markr6 said:


> Oooh them's fightin' words :duck:


Well not really, don't get me wrong HDS are great lights I have several and still like my NovaTac versions also... but....



Valpo Hawkeye said:


> ... Not too mention, the HDS is too fat in my pocket.


Actually This, the lack of a good bezel down deep carry clip, and no 18650 made me switch. Also a few of mine seem to have too much parasitic drain. The light in many ways is not suitable now for 18650 because it will be huge compared to the competition due to the ancient electronics package. Still if an 18650 tube is released I'll be buying one... I'm impressed with the UI, well before some of the changes, but HSD seems more impressed with the housing. The only thing I can't get in another light though is the UI. It's still a great light to have in the bag, or winter coat pocket.

For my EDC use though the SC62d and SC62w are just about perfect right now. Unlike most on the forum I'm set with my EDC, I buy a few other lights just for fun.


----------



## UnderPar (Oct 1, 2014)

Am expecting the delivery of my SC62w tomorrow and I'm really getting excited to handle it. Will post my impression after dealing with it. Still on wait mode for now


----------



## Toolboxkid (Oct 1, 2014)

Just ordered mine lastnight! Will be the first zebra in the collection, can't wait to see why everyone loves these little lights so much!


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Oct 1, 2014)

Toolboxkid said:


> Just ordered mine lastnight! Will be the first zebra in the collection, can't wait to see why everyone loves these little lights so much!


I have four ZL now, they're my favorite manufacturer because all their stuff is driven hard, compact for the cell size, and have a common UI (which I like).


----------



## SubLGT (Oct 1, 2014)

holygeez03 said:


> I would think they could make a SC600 MKIII and push it harder with an updated driver? With all of that extra mass, it should be able to sustain similar levels for a much longer time than the SC62...



And perhaps fatten up the body to make room for a single 26650?


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Oct 1, 2014)

SubLGT said:


> And perhaps fatten up the body to make room for a single 26650?


And replace the XM-L2 with an MT-G2?


----------



## KDM (Oct 1, 2014)

I want a S6330w ll!


----------



## Overclocker (Oct 1, 2014)

finally got mine! simply the best 18650 EDC flashlight right now!

btw that's not the stock clip. rrt-0 titanium clip


----------



## gunga (Oct 1, 2014)

Nice clip you have there. Do you prefer it to the stock one?


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Oct 1, 2014)

I like that it's brushed and not polished! I've been thinking of taking mine off and "brushing" it with a Sctoch-Brite pad. Did it to my D25A with excellent results. I don't know polished metal on my person: my wedding band is brushed tungsten carbide, my watch is brushed stainless steel, and I want my EDC to match!


----------



## markr6 (Oct 1, 2014)

Overclocker said:


>



Looks like the oldschool olive annodizing color; haven't seen that in awhile! But I'm guessing it's just due to the camera/flash/lighting?


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 1, 2014)

Overclocker said:


> finally got mine! simply the best 18650 EDC flashlight right now!
> 
> btw that's not the stock clip. rrt-0 titanium clip


Thanks for the tip on the clip. I was having an issue with the clip bending outwards after a few times of pocket clipping. Maybe the Ti clip would work better.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Oct 1, 2014)

markr6 said:


> Looks like the oldschool olive annodizing color; haven't seen that in awhile! But I'm guessing it's just due to the camera/flash/lighting?



Mine is Olive for sure, SC62d is sold as of last nite.


----------



## Tapis (Oct 1, 2014)

Where you guys sell your lights so fast, on ebay or somewhere else?


----------



## markr6 (Oct 1, 2014)

Tapis said:


> Where you guys sell your lights so fast, on ebay or somewhere else?



CPFMP - candlepowerforums marketplace. Always a quick sell for a good price!


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Oct 1, 2014)

markr6 said:


> CPFMP - candlepowerforums marketplace. Always a quick sell for a good price!


I've bought and sold DOZENS of lights on CPFMarketPlace. Just picked up a TK75vn KTE today on there


----------



## carl (Oct 1, 2014)

SubLGT said:


> I wonder why ZL continues to manufacture the SC600. It seems a bit redundant to manufacture both the SC62 and the SC600. There are not any big differences in performance, are there?
> I would guess that on high mode, the SC600 could be hand held comfortably for a minute or two longer than the smaller SC62, but that is not a big performance advantage to me.



Won't the LED in the SC600 have a longer lifespan and be brighter for more of that lifespan? Heating up an LED more while using less aluminum mass would tend to decrease the useful life of the LED I would think. But maybe this is too small a difference to matter.

Is there any other advantage to the SC600? Like maybe the tail threads are beefier or something.


----------



## derfyled (Oct 1, 2014)

carl said:


> Won't the LED in the SC600 have a longer lifespan and be brighter for more of that lifespan? Heating up an LED more while using less aluminum mass would tend to decrease the useful life of the LED I would think. But maybe this is too small a difference to matter.
> 
> Is there any other advantage to the SC600? Like maybe the tail threads are beefier or something.



The SC62 is equipped with the PID system that lowers the brightness as the temperature rises. It's barely perceptible since it has 384 levels and it really helps to protect the LED. 

About the SC600, the only advantage I can see is a more solid body but that's just my perception, I might be wrong.


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 1, 2014)

derfyled said:


> The SC62 is equipped with the PID system that lowers the brightness as the temperature rises. It's barely perceptible since it has 384 levels and it really helps to protect the LED. Also, after 3 minutes, the high level will switch to a lower one.
> 
> About the SC600, the only advantage I can see is a more solid body but that's just my perception, I might be wrong.


This is my first light using a PID. I think the PID is so intelligent I don't even know it has kicked in. I do however realized only much later that my SC62w doesn't seem as bright and that is when I realized I am witnessing the after effects of the PID at work. The dim down isn't that great a difference from full on max and it would take someone quite sensitive to light output to tell the difference. I guess my being a photographer helps. Otherwise the light is still plenty bright even after dimming down.


----------



## UnderPar (Oct 2, 2014)

I just received my SC62w ( my 3rd ZL ). It was all smiles upon seeing the light. I love everything in this light. I have nothing to say against it. This will be my new EDC. Very happy and contented here.


----------



## Overclocker (Oct 2, 2014)

derfyled said:


> The SC62 is equipped with the PID system that lowers the brightness as the temperature rises. It's barely perceptible since it has 384 levels and it really helps to protect the LED. Also, after 3 minutes, the high level will switch to a lower one.
> 
> About the SC600, the only advantage I can see is a more solid body but that's just my perception, I might be wrong.




the PID obviates the need for a timer-based stepdown. there is no stepdown at the 3 minute mark


----------



## derfyled (Oct 2, 2014)

Overclocker said:


> the PID obviates the need for a timer-based stepdown. there is no stepdown at the 3 minute mark



My bad, you're right. I guess I've had my SC52 in mind... Post edited...


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 2, 2014)

Overclocker said:


> the PID obviates the need for a timer-based stepdown. there is no stepdown at the 3 minute mark


I am new to this PID thing. Does it mean the step down will occur anytime dependent on temperature? Am I right to say that?


----------



## derfyled (Oct 2, 2014)

pjandyho said:


> I am new to this PID thing. Does it mean the step down will occur anytime dependent on temperature? Am I right to say that?



Exactely. As the heat rises, the brightness goes down.


----------



## Overclocker (Oct 2, 2014)

pjandyho said:


> I am new to this PID thing. Does it mean the step down will occur anytime dependent on temperature? Am I right to say that?




well the term "step down" seems to imply that it takes rather big steps. it actually "smoothly" ramps up or ramps down depending on temperature. yep if it senses that the temperature is dropping it would actually INCREASE output. i have tried placing a fan on it and watched the lumens go up on a light meter. it starts reacting in a matter of seconds, it's that awesome


----------



## markr6 (Oct 2, 2014)

It's also neat to let it heat up, then just grab it with two or three fingers. This slight transfer of heat to your body makes it increase in brightness, you just have to look close to notice it.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Oct 2, 2014)

I can see the PID working on my SC600 Mk II, very slight flicker as it dims. I haven't noticed on my SC62w, but then again I have only used max in bursts.


----------



## Overclocker (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## pjandyho (Oct 2, 2014)

derfyled said:


> Exactely. As the heat rises, the brightness goes down.





Overclocker said:


> well the term "step down" seems to imply that it takes rather big steps. it actually "smoothly" ramps up or ramps down depending on temperature. yep if it senses that the temperature is dropping it would actually INCREASE output. i have tried placing a fan on it and watched the lumens go up on a light meter. it starts reacting in a matter of seconds, it's that awesome





markr6 said:


> It's also neat to let it heat up, then just grab it with two or three fingers. This slight transfer of heat to your body makes it increase in brightness, you just have to look close to notice it.


This is just so cool, and need I say, intelligent? Thanks for the explanation guys!


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 2, 2014)

Overclocker said:


>


Love that clip! Is that a Nitecore Ti clip? Care to point me in the right directions?

EDIT: Just recalled you were the one who posted that it is the RRT-01 clip. Is it sold separately from the RRT-01?


----------



## UTV2TiVo (Oct 2, 2014)

That's exactly what I'm now using my SC600 MKII L2 for now. I just leave it on the bike.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Oct 2, 2014)

Overclocker said:


>



That clip looks just like the long Nitecore clip except the screws are philips instead of hex and this clip is a little shorter. The NiteCore short clip is quite a bit shorter and has a different cut out pattern. (At least the ones I have). Thanks for giving us a photo.


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## KDM (Oct 2, 2014)

That looks like the older style jetbeam long clip, they look a lot better than the current clips.


----------



## Overclocker (Oct 3, 2014)

KITROBASKIN said:


> That clip looks just like the long Nitecore clip except the screws are philips instead of hex and this clip is a little shorter. The NiteCore short clip is quite a bit shorter and has a different cut out pattern. (At least the ones I have). Thanks for giving us a photo.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums




yep i'm going w/ the stock zebra philips. the torx bolts may look more bling but should the clip get bent out of shape a philips driver would be easier to find than a torx.

that's from experience with my sc52 w/ torx on it. i was out in the field for several weeks. the bent clip pretty much decommissioned the sc52 coz i only had philips drivers on me (i didn't want the extra weight of my torx drivers)


----------



## Overclocker (Oct 3, 2014)

..............................


----------



## Tapis (Oct 3, 2014)

Overclocker said:


>



What the little hole at the tip of the clip is for? Does it have any use?


----------



## Hondo (Oct 3, 2014)

I bet it adds 3 MPH to the top speed due to reduced mass and wind resistance! :naughty:


----------



## KDM (Oct 3, 2014)

Hondo said:


> I bet it adds 3 MPH to the top speed due to reduced mass and wind resistance! :naughty:



Yeah but you lose down force


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Oct 3, 2014)

Tapis said:


> What the little hole at the tip of the clip is for? Does it have any use?



Although I liked the previous answers better, it is probably a way to make the clip lighter (minuscule) and more interesting looking. Although the larger cutout on the longer NiteCore Titanium clip that is on one of my SC62's can be used to secure a lanyard. I showed that on a YouTube clip a while back.

Perhaps someone has come up with a use for that small hole.


----------



## Toolboxkid (Oct 3, 2014)

Just received my zebra sc62w. And all I an say is WOW! It's my first zebra so add that to the fact that the tiny is nearly perfect, and I only say nearly because there appears to be a little purple in the spill (beautiful none the less!). Perfectly centered led, ultra compact and great anodizing. Really puts most of my other lights to shame... Even the really expensive ones!  this little guy just took the v10r's spot of my edc pocket light. Happy customer here!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## TCY (Oct 3, 2014)

So I my light was shipped on 22/8, and right now I'm still waiting for its arrival.. should I be worried?:shakehead


----------



## GordoJones88 (Oct 4, 2014)

I just joined the herd.


----------



## Tapis (Oct 4, 2014)

TCY said:


> So my light was shipped on 22/8, and right now I'm still waiting for its arrival.. should I be worried?:shakehead


Depending where you are. Mine was shipped around the same time than yours to Europe, so it is shipped from China and could take around 4-6 weeks to reach me. But 1-2 weeks if you're in the US as it is shipped instead from their warehouse there.


----------



## TCY (Oct 4, 2014)

Tapis said:


> Depending where you are. Mine was shipped around the same time than yours to Europe, so it is shipped from China and could take around 4-6 weeks to reach me. But 1-2 weeks if you're in the US as it is shipped instead from their warehouse there.



I live in Australia and typically it takes around 2-4 weeks for a parcel to arrive from a warehouse located in china. 
What makes me worried is that I ran a parcel track using the link Zebralight provided and the website says the parcel was at Shanghai, China in 09/9, and it's still there..


----------



## Tapis (Oct 4, 2014)

Personally, I don't listen to any tracking system for shipments that cross borders. Even when I order from the USA and try to track my package, it indicates basically two stages: "your package has been shipped" and "package delivered". Nothing in between.


----------



## TCY (Oct 4, 2014)

Tapis said:


> Personally, I don't listen to any tracking system for shipments that cross borders. Even when I order from the USA and try to track my package, it indicates basically two stages: "your package has been shipped" and "package delivered". Nothing in between.



Thanks for the info. I guess I'll just forget about it until it arrives.


----------



## gunga (Oct 4, 2014)

Mine took like 7 weeks from China. Totally lame. Tracking worked when it got to Canada but was useless for the first few weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## SureAddicted (Oct 4, 2014)

TCY said:


> I live in Australia and typically it takes around 2-4 weeks for a parcel to arrive from a warehouse located in china..



First time I've bought a light from os and opted for the free shipping option, so far it's been two weeks and looking at another 2 minimum.
Yesterday I ordered a light from zl but opted for DHL shipping, which should take 3-4 days to oz, it is also the priciest option.
I will never opt for free shipping ever again, it's a class above lame. 
Zebralight state that it will take 10 days to several months (depending on several factors) using the free option, so here's hoping you get it before christmas.


----------



## SureAddicted (Oct 4, 2014)

double


----------



## TCY (Oct 4, 2014)

SureAddicted said:


> First time I've bought a light from os and opted for the free shipping option, so far it's been two weeks and looking at another 2 minimum.
> Yesterday I ordered a light from zl but opted for DHL shipping, which should take 3-4 days to oz, it is also the priciest option.
> I will never opt for free shipping ever again, it's a class above lame.
> Zebralight state that it will take 10 days to several months (depending on several factors) using the free option, so here's hoping you get it before christmas.



I was hoping a 2-4 weeks delivery time based on past experience. But it seems like next time I'll need to pay an extra 40 bucks for DHL shipping:shakehead


----------



## SureAddicted (Oct 4, 2014)

TCY said:


> I was hoping a 2-4 weeks delivery time based on past experience. But it seems like next time I'll need to pay an extra 40 bucks for DHL shipping:shakehead



Was only 25. Using the free shipping option is something I only tried once, never again.


----------



## SubLGT (Oct 4, 2014)

Received my SC62w yesterday. Love everything about it, except for the green tint from the XM-L2 emitter.
I have 4 flashlights (2 Zebralight, Fenix, ArmyTek) that use the XM-L2 emitter, and three of them puke out green light.
I am still a fan of the Zebralight, but am definitely not a fan of the "Creen" XM-L2 LED.


----------



## Hondo (Oct 4, 2014)

FILTER it. You will have much less stress in your life, and you really won't miss the tiny loss in brightness.


http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?320811-Changing-LED-Tint-With-Filters&highlight=


----------



## SunOfAtom (Oct 5, 2014)

After carrying 1xAA Fenix lights for a couple of years, I finally took the plunge into the 18650 arena with the SC62w. The difference is astonishing, especially given the negligible difference in size. The Fenix lights will be great back-up lights for bags or cars, but there is no going back now for my edc.

As far as color, I don't see any green tint at all. Warmer than the cool white lights that I am used to, but I would describe the SC62w as neutral white. This was ordered direct from ZebraLight last week.


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Oct 5, 2014)

Seems like the SC62 really isn't suffering from the bad differences in tint that the SC51 and SC52 had; haven't heard anyone get a terrible tint yet...


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Oct 5, 2014)

Dropped mine bezel down onto concrete from about 3-4ft after a few beers Friday nite at my local disc golf club. Lens is ok, light works like a champ. Little knick on the bezel. Now that's out of the way I can start putting other items in the same pocket as the SC62w. 

Glad to know this light can withstand such a drop.


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Oct 5, 2014)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Dropped mine bezel down onto concrete from about 3-4ft after a few beers Friday nite at my local disc golf club. Lens is ok, light works like a champ. Little knick on the bezel. Now that's out of the way I can start putting other items in the same pocket as the SC62w.
> 
> Glad to know this light can withstand such a drop.


It's almost nice when you slightly mess up your new toy so you don't baby it so much you know?


----------



## KDM (Oct 5, 2014)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Dropped mine bezel down onto concrete from about 3-4ft after a few beers Friday nite at my local disc golf club. Lens is ok, light works like a champ. Little knick on the bezel. Now that's out of the way I can start putting other items in the same pocket as the SC62w.
> 
> Glad to know this light can withstand such a drop.




You scared me there for a minute, I thought you said your disco club.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Oct 5, 2014)

ThirstyTurtle said:


> It's almost nice when you slightly mess up your new toy so you don't baby it so much you know?



You're right! 

Waiting to get my first knick on my new HDS Cerakote Orange Rotary, not looking forward to that!!. :duck:



KDM said:


> You scared me there for a minute, I thought you said your disco club.



LMAO! Nah disc golf. It's fun, free and only takes 90 minutes.


----------



## KDM (Oct 5, 2014)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> LMAO! Nah disc golf. It's fun, free and only takes 90 minutes.



HA! Only cool thing about disco is all the lights! I'll have to check out the disc golf.


----------



## gunga (Oct 9, 2014)

Here's a nice way to dress up your SC62w. Trit bolts!

View attachment 181


View attachment 182


View attachment 183



Sent from my iPod touch using Candlepowerforums


----------



## KDM (Oct 9, 2014)

Nice Gunga! Seen them advertised but never seen them.


----------



## gunga (Oct 9, 2014)

Yep. I'll try to get better trit pix. I would prefer cap screws but these will do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## turkeylord (Oct 10, 2014)

derfyled said:


> turkeylord said:
> 
> 
> > For those of you with long screw problems (that's what she said), Eclipsesharp is selling stainless, tritium'd cap head screws on CPFM. Might be worth a try...
> ...





gunga said:


> Here's a nice way to dress up your SC62w. Trit bolts!
> 
> View attachment 181
> 
> ...


Excellent, glad to hear he's making them again!


----------



## gunga (Oct 10, 2014)

Yep. Here's a heavily UV lit picture. 

View attachment 184



Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## SureAddicted (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm impressed with the overall quality of the light, fit and finish seems to be on par with lights double the price.
No QC issues, it's tight and centred (clip and led).
The only nit pick I've found so far is that when you switch the light off, theres a bit of a delay, around half a second.


----------



## fnsooner (Oct 12, 2014)

SureAddicted said:


> The only nit pick I've found so far is that when you switch the light off, theres a bit of a delay, around half a second.




That's normal. The light is waiting to see if you are going to do a double click before it shuts off.


----------



## SureAddicted (Oct 12, 2014)

fnsooner said:


> That's normal. The light is waiting to see if you are going to do a double click before it shuts off.



OK, thanks for the clarification.
I have to admit, it is pretty compact for a 18650 flashlight.


----------



## Capolini (Oct 15, 2014)

GeoBruin said:


> Received my 62w yesterday. There's a lot of good info in this thread already but I thought I would add a little more. I won't speak to much to the physical qualities of the light other than to say everything is perfect... ano is even, clip is tight, emitter is dead centered and the button is nice and clicky (best yet from a Zebra). As to tint, I can't complain. It's as good as any neutral XM-L I've seen short of one of Vinh's hand picked anomalies. What I focused on was the PID controlled output.
> 
> The following graphs show relative output and temperature respectively. Both tests ran for 5 minutes and data was taken every 10 seconds. Output was measured with my lux meter and a ceiling bounce. Temperature was taken with a Fluke infrared thermometer at the center of the head. The room was about 85 degrees and the light was tail standing on an insulated surface (thermally isolated except for convection). Please note that the minimum of the Y axes are not zero. I cropped the operable range for visualization purposes.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much for that test! it was very informative and easy to understand!!

I imagine it would act just like my high output search lights when the temps. starts to drop as it is gradually doing now! That is, when outside temps are 40/30/20F and below, the light has no problem maintaining max[if we choose] output for extended periods of time according to the batteries charge status.

I am going to bring this light w/ me as a 3rd light for my nightly trail hikes w/ Capo. It can be a back up light that will also get some use on the 70minute mini hike! lol! **


----------



## GoBow (Nov 16, 2014)

Just getting into ZL. The SC62w is my first venture into a rechargeable light. Very impressed with the quality, small size, and light output. Have a feeling that this could be the beginning of a new hobby...


----------



## burntoshine (Nov 16, 2014)

GoBow said:


> Just getting into ZL. The SC62w is my first venture into a rechargeable light. Very impressed with the quality, small size, and light output. Have a feeling that this could be the beginning of a new hobby...



:welcome:

I'll be getting a SC62w soon. 'tis a cool hobby. And it's a very useful hobby if you like doing things outdoors at night. Zebralight's headlights (H600w especially) are great for mountain biking at night and gathering wood for a fire & other camping uses. The floody headlights are great for wiring outlets & such and any up close work.

I've had the SC52w for a while now and it's one of my favorite lights. I know I'll like the '62 at least just as much. I had two SC600w's (similar to the SC62w), but sold them both to buy other lights or maybe knives; can't remember. I have often wished I would have kept one of them.

Zebralight is one of my favorite flashlight companies.


----------



## Warp (Nov 16, 2014)

GoBow said:


> Just getting into ZL. The SC62w is my first venture into a rechargeable light. Very impressed with the quality, small size, and light output. Have a feeling that this could be the beginning of a new hobby...



If you find that you are reasonably comfortable with the lights you have...and want to protect your wallet...what I do that has worked well for me is stay away from CPF for periods of time (like, a year or more), until you are ready to make an upgrade. Almost like ignoring new cell phone stuff when you are not eligible for an upgrade yet.

Because reading about all the cool stuff regularly leads to buying it


(and I can't stop buying guns and gun stuff so everything else including lights are second fiddle)


----------



## Tapis (Nov 16, 2014)

Warp said:


> ...(and I can't stop buying guns and gun stuff so everything else including lights are second fiddle)


Funny, I would have done it the other way around. I would have prioritized flashlights and would have stayed away from guns and guns purchases a year or two. Maybe even my entire life


----------



## The_Driver (Nov 17, 2014)

Could somebody take a picture with a HDS next to it?


----------



## KDM (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## The_Driver (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks!

I'm really thinking about getting one now.....
My legacy HDS wont be able to keep up even if I have it modded.


----------



## Warp (Nov 17, 2014)

Tapis said:


> Funny, I would have done it the other way around. I would have prioritized flashlights and would have stayed away from guns and guns purchases a year or two. Maybe even my entire life



Location: Canada

Besides, strictly looking at the money angle, good guns hold their value. The gun I bought a decade ago is still just as good as one I could go out and buy today (with a production date of this month). And I could sell it for probably 80% of what I paid for it. Flashlights...not so much.


----------



## Capolini (Nov 17, 2014)

Warp said:


> Location: Canada
> 
> Besides, strictly looking at the money angle, good guns hold their value. The gun I bought a decade ago is still just as good as one I could go out and buy today (with a production date of this month). And I could sell it for probably 80% of what I paid for it. Flashlights...not so much.



Just curious!! Canada? Why does your info. read Georgia [USA]?


----------



## Tapis (Nov 18, 2014)

@Capolini - He was refering to MY location regarding a comment I have made about his gun purchases.
@Warp - Good points, regarding both the difference in cultures between US and Canada, and the flashlights' value over time comparing to guns'.


----------



## LEDburn (Nov 18, 2014)

Tapis said:


> @Capolini - He was refering to MY location regarding a comment I have made about his gun purchases.
> @Warp - Good points, regarding both the difference in cultures between US and Canada, and the flashlights' value over time comparing to guns'.



I think I paid about $100 for my LiteFlux LF2XT plus custom Ti tail cap/button with tritrium installed.

I haven't got any plans to sell it but have seen offers as high as $300 for one...

..just imagine how much more it would be worth if I also had one of Steve's full Ti custom made versions :slapshead: I simply couldn't justify the extra cost as I was just getting into the game :'(


----------



## burntoshine (Nov 18, 2014)

LEDburn said:


> ..just imagine how much more it would be worth if I also had one of Steve's full Ti custom made versions :slapshead: I simply couldn't justify the extra cost as I was just getting into the game :'(



I don't have to imagine. I paid $190 for one of Steve's LF2XTi lights from run #2. I sold it about 3 years ago for $750. Then I sold my stock natural LF2XT with one of Steve's trit Ti tails for $300 and put all the money towards another mountain bike. Priorities. Once I saw how much the '2XTs were selling for, I had to cash in.

Now, the only Liteflux I own is a LF3XT modded to neutral by Steve. It's part of my bike light set-up. I programmed it for my riding uses. It's got a great double flash that works well for a riding beacon. Love that dual and customizable UI!


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Nov 18, 2014)

burntoshine said:


> I don't have to imagine. I paid $190 for one of Steve's LF2XTi lights from run #2. I sold it about 3 years ago for $750. Then I sold my stock natural LF2XT with one of Steve's trit Ti tails for $300 and put all the money towards another mountain bike. Priorities. Once I saw how much the '2XTs were selling for, I had to cash in.
> 
> Now, the only Liteflux I own is a LF3XT modded to neutral by Steve. It's part of my bike light set-up. I programmed it for my riding uses. It's got a great double flash that works well for a riding beacon. Love that dual and customizable UI!



Hm... maybe I should look into selling my LF2XTs. I have 2 of them barely used with their original packing, accessories and manuals. One of them is black with an XPG R5 emitter upgrade performed by Steve Ku. I also have the original neutral emitter and a matching aspheric lens (both not installed). The other LF2XT is an unmodded natural with the original emitter.

Unfortunately, neither of my LF2XTs have any titanium parts.


----------



## Tapis (Nov 18, 2014)

@Ledburn & Burntoshine - You're not talking about flashlights here. Steve Ku's lights are jewellery, it's different


----------



## burntoshine (Nov 19, 2014)

LOL! They _are_ pretty darned fancy.

I've always really, really wanted one of those JHanko LF2XT masterpieces. Perhaps a demascus SS one with gunner grip and those tear drops in the head; completely tritted up and with the 3D tail. Steve was supposed to get me an aspheric lens, but he had difficulty obtaining them by the time I was looking; or something. He's a great designer and a pleasure to deal with.

...Sorry for the siderail discussion. I'm hoping to be part of the '62 owners' club by the end of the year!


----------



## TCY (Nov 25, 2014)

3 Months later I finally received my sc62w. 2 hours ago. Damn AusPost.
sc62w is even smaller than I imagined. the finish is superb, LED is perfectly centered, and tint is spot on. Keep it up ZL:twothumbs


----------



## markr6 (Nov 25, 2014)

TCY said:


> 3 Months later I finally received my sc62w. 2 hours ago. Damn AusPost.
> sc62w is even smaller than I imagined. the finish is superb, LED is perfectly centered, and tint is spot on. Keep it up ZL:twothumbs



Good to hear! Amazing 1x18650 torch.

I just cleaned house last night and sold three other lights (within like 2 hours...thanks CPFMP!) becasue the SC62w is the best of the best. Even my beloved D25LC2 with the nicest tint of all time - 92CRI Nichia 219 B11, absolutely perfect! I'll miss it.


----------



## jeff400650 (Nov 25, 2014)

I just bit the bullet and ordered one from Zebralight. It will be my first ZL. Oh Boy!


----------



## TCY (Nov 25, 2014)

markr6 said:


> Good to hear! Amazing 1x18650 torch.
> 
> I just cleaned house last night and sold three other lights (within like 2 hours...thanks CPFMP!) becasue the SC62w is the best of the best. Even my beloved D25LC2 with the nicest tint of all time - 92CRI Nichia 219 B11, absolutely perfect! I'll miss it.



Exactly. Now my Nitecore P12 looks like a huge monster to me, and its tint feels weird after I got use to the perfect warm tint of my sc62w. I guess my P12 Is going to stay in the drawer from now on.


----------



## TCY (Nov 25, 2014)

jeff400650 said:


> I just bit the bullet and ordered one from Zebralight. It will be my first ZL. Oh Boy!



Congrats. You won't regret it:twothumbs


----------



## Tapis (Nov 26, 2014)

jeff400650 said:


> I just bit the bullet and ordered one from Zebralight. It will be my first ZL. Oh Boy!


Make sure you have the right batteries though. Not all can fit the narrow tube.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Nov 26, 2014)

Tapis said:


> Make sure you have the right batteries though. Not all can fit the narrow tube.



Doesn't seem that narrow. All my cells fit fine.

If you want to be extra safe, just buy Zebralight brand 18650s. They're composed of a 3400 mAh Panasonic NCR18650B with protection circuit and outer wrapper added. They fit perfectly.


----------



## Ti²C (Nov 26, 2014)

to those who got both sc62w & sc600w L2, have you noticed some significant tint differences or do they look the same ?
thanks !


----------



## Tapis (Nov 26, 2014)

Fireclaw18 said:


> If you want to be extra safe, just buy Zebralight brand 18650s. They're composed of a 3400 mAh Panasonic NCR18650B with protection circuit and outer wrapper added. They fit perfectly.


You cannot purchase them if you live outside the USA.


----------



## markr6 (Nov 26, 2014)

Ti²C said:


> to those who got both sc62w & sc600w L2, have you noticed some significant tint differences or do they look the same ?
> thanks !



HUGE HUGE difference. My SC600w II L2 is a PURE white, almost leaning towards a cool white. While I hate cool white, this cooler neutral is a perfect tint since you get a perfect compromise between the two.

My SC62w is a bit yellow, but much better than the first one I purchased, which was pure yellow. We're talking bug bulb yellow!

Of course, the actual Zebralight model doesn't matter. It's just up to luck and what LED provided by CREE got thrown in the light. I've seen at least 20 different Zebralights in person, and they pretty much all varied. Some close to each other, most very different, and some so bad it was worth a return (tint snob or not)


----------



## oldgit (Nov 26, 2014)

The SC62w blew my socks off - perfect for what I need BUT
I left it tailstanding on Low for 30-45 minutes and it switched off (no light). Switched it on again in Low - no light. Double clicked to alternative Low and it came on flickering. Double clicked again - no light. Four clicks showed 3 flashes so battery OK. Replaced with fully charged battery (from my SC600 MkII) made no difference. Six double clicks in Low failed to engage program mode. Returned light to my supplier who tested his (last remaining) example and reproduced the same problem.
I was in love... but I was robbed! - I have notified Zebralight.


----------



## Ti²C (Nov 26, 2014)

markr6 said:


> HUGE HUGE difference. My SC600w II L2 is a PURE white, almost leaning towards a cool white. While I hate cool white, this cooler neutral is a perfect tint since you get a perfect compromise between the two.
> 
> My SC62w is a bit yellow, but much better than the first one I purchased, which was pure yellow. We're talking bug bulb yellow!
> 
> Of course, the actual Zebralight model doesn't matter. It's just up to luck and what LED provided by CREE got thrown in the light. I've seen at least 20 different Zebralights in person, and they pretty much all varied. Some close to each other, most very different, and some so bad it was worth a return (tint snob or not)




i'm sorry to hear about that, IIRC zebralight was said to be picky with neutral tints some years ago (sc60w, sc50w, h60w... even my sc51w and former sc600w where quite acceptable) now i'm not sure if i want to try the tint lottery..:sigh:


----------



## Warp (Nov 26, 2014)

Capolini said:


> Just curious!! Canada? Why does your info. read Georgia [USA]?



I was referring to the person I quoted. His location, as listed, is Canada. I am never surprised by Canadians not being particularly interested in firearms.


----------



## Tapis (Nov 26, 2014)

Nobody is expressing the desire to have a magnet in the tailcap? It would fit well in such a small and lite flashlight, wouldn't it?


----------



## Charles L. (Nov 26, 2014)

Magnet is certainly useful, at the expense of slightly greater weight/length. I do appreciate the magnet in my Olight S-20.


----------



## Warp (Nov 27, 2014)

Tapis said:


> Nobody is expressing the desire to have a magnet in the tailcap? It would fit well in such a small and lite flashlight, wouldn't it?



Why would I want that? Longer, heavier, and more expensive.



But I don't have one. Just ordered yesterday via Amazon


----------



## geal (Nov 27, 2014)

Just received 3 sc62w's. I love this light. It has never left my pocket since receiving it! Of the 3 2 were perfect neutral and one was a little cool/rosy, but still respectable. I am keeping the extra with preferred tint as a backup and will be giving the other away. Super pleased with this light! The UI is awesome. Was initially confused but after 10 minutes of playing around with it I had it figured out. By far my favorite light and best light purchase I've made. Thanks to fellow forum members for turning me onto this one!


----------



## jeff400650 (Nov 28, 2014)

Nice to hear. Mine comes tomorrow. I am looking forward to being confused by a flashlight!
... and then figuring it out.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Nov 28, 2014)

Tapis said:


> Nobody is expressing the desire to have a magnet in the tailcap? It would fit well in such a small and lite flashlight, wouldn't it?



Magnets are great in AAA lights, because they can be tiny magnets. But a heavier and longer light means there's much more torque on the end of the light when it's stuck to something metal. The magnet would have to be big and heavy. Not practical.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Nov 28, 2014)

Warp said:


> I was referring to the person I quoted. His location, as listed, is Canada. I am never surprised by Canadians not being particularly interested in firearms.



That's a bit like judging every American based on what New York City people's attitudes are. I'm from Canada, and we don't all live in Toronto. That said, there is a cultural difference, but it's not nearly as big as what Hollywood or the media portrays.


----------



## Warp (Nov 28, 2014)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> That's a bit like judging every American based on what New York City people's attitudes are. I'm from Canada, and we don't all live in Toronto. That said, there is a cultural difference, but it's not nearly as big as what Hollywood or the media portrays.


Trust me, I don't rely on Hollywood or the media for experiences about firearms and firearms owners/ownership, nor for my opinions/experiences regarding Canadians and their firearm/political views.


----------



## jeff400650 (Nov 30, 2014)

I just got an SC62w yesterday. It is my first ZL. I love everything about it. The bright, smooth flood beam, the tint of the anodizing and the beam, the size and shape, and ribs and fins, the placement and feel of the switch, and, especially the UI! Really quick and easy to get to 6 different outputs. It is very intuitive to my brain. The battery gauge is a really cool feature. 

To have that much nice light coming out of that little thing that feels so natural in my hand (no crude jokes here) is pretty amazing.


----------



## Toolboxkid (Dec 1, 2014)

I agree with you. My sc62w has turned many of my friends into flashaholics. It's the perfect edc.



Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## RJones (Jan 5, 2015)

Researching Zebralight headlamps was what brought me here to begin with but I decided maybe I needed a Zebralight flashlight first and so after considering the SC600W and SC52W I've decided that the SC62W may be the best one to start off with. I really want it for an EDC so it kind of makes sense. But, who am I kidding? Apparently one cannot simply own just one Zebralight! :shakehead


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jan 5, 2015)

RJones said:


> Researching Zebralight headlamps was what brought me here to begin with but I decided maybe I needed a Zebralight flashlight first and so after considering the SC600W and SC52W I've decided that the SC62W may be the best one to start off with.



For me, size is more important than output or run-time with an EDC, so I like the SC52w. (Plus, it runs on a AA battery or 14500.) But the SC62w looks like a pretty close second choice, if you like lithium-ion cells.


----------



## aZhu (Jan 5, 2015)

I just got my SC62w and I'm really impressed with its size and function. This was my first Zebralight and I'm very happy. The UI is very unique as well.

For people like me that were having a hard time deciding how to program the light, I made a simple graphic that help illustrate the lumen/runtime and modes a little better:


----------



## burntoshine (Jan 6, 2015)

Nice job on the chart, aZhu! That's much easier to read than the specs on the ZL website.


----------



## aZhu (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm curious as to what everyone else program their lights at? I understand different people have different needs but I find myself having the lowest lumen count on each mode. *0.01 / 11 / 149*


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Jan 6, 2015)

I keep high at max power 940 lumens, medium at whatever the default was, and low I keep at the lower of the 2 presets.


----------



## RJones (Jan 8, 2015)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> For me, size is more important than output or run-time with an EDC, so I like the SC52w. (Plus, it runs on a AA battery or 14500.) But the SC62w looks like a pretty close second choice, if you like lithium-ion cells.


I totally agree that pocketable size is at the top of the list for an EDC light. Thanks.


----------



## RJones (Jan 8, 2015)

aZhu love that chart! Thanks!


----------



## funkychateau (Jan 8, 2015)

gunga said:


> Here's a nice way to dress up your SC62w. Trit bolts!
> 
> View attachment 181
> 
> ...



But why bother? The batteries last half a year in moonlight mode, so if you need to find it in the dark, just leave it on.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jan 8, 2015)

funkychateau said:


> But why bother? The batteries last half a year in moonlight mode, so if you need to find it in the dark, just leave it on.



I think trits are used primarily for bling, not for function. They can look good, though.


----------



## gunga (Jan 8, 2015)

They really can help locate the light, though these trit bolts have proven to be too dim to be very useful.


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Jan 17, 2015)

Well I switched to a D25Cvn (XP-L) as my EDC for a while. I loved the light but it was only marginally brighter (I could NEVER tell unless directly comparing them) and since it was 16340 vs. 18650 the runtimes were 1/4 or less of the SC62w. Additionally, it had less modes, a less-pleasing tint, and couldn't go straight to moonlight _or_ turbo, only one or the other (depending on how you had it programmed by Vinh). The only thing that was a clear advantage was size and IMO it's a little bit better looking, but not a whole lot. I just couldn't sacrifice runtime, modes, and tint for a marginally smaller light. So I sold it! And I'm back to EDCing my beloved SC62w, here are some pics of it in a creek in the NC mountains where I'm vacationing this weekend:


----------



## Utew (Jan 17, 2015)

^^ Great photos :twothumbs

Simply Beautiful. The first in particular, is advertising quality. You should send that to ZL for use in a promo ad, maybe they'll send you freebie/cash for the rights to use it. Thanks for sharing these. 

Love my SC62w too.


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Jan 17, 2015)

Utew said:


> ^^ Great photos :twothumbs
> 
> Simply Beautiful. The first, in particular is advertising quality, you should send that to ZL for use in a promo ad, maybe they'll send you freebie/cash for the rights to use it. THanks for sharing these.


Thanks, Utew! I honestly missed this light the whole 2-3 weeks that I EDC'd the D25Cvn, I felt like I was cheating on the ZL! Glad to have it back in my pocket!


----------



## C.M.S (Jan 17, 2015)

SC62w is next on my list to go with my SC600 II L2 (CW tint), love that light but I think the 62w with the smaller head will make a better edc .


----------



## chadvone (Jan 17, 2015)

Anyone notice a reddish orange afterglow coming out of there SC62W after its shut off ??

Go to your dark place. Let your eyes adapt. Palm the light. Turn on Hi for a few seconds. Turn off light. Look into end.

I see a reddish orange afterglow. Similar to a very very faint automotive cigarette lighter.

Is something getting Hot ????????


----------



## cyclesport (Jan 17, 2015)

chadvone said:


> Anyone notice a reddish orange afterglow coming out of there SC62W after its shut off ??
> I see a reddish orange afterglow. Similar to a very very faint automotive cigarette light.



I've noticed this before as well, since virtually every LED light I have, regardless of brand or emitter manuf., does the same thing...although I'm unsure of the cause? I'm guessing the LED phosphor/in dome stores luminescence for a short time?


----------



## chadvone (Jan 18, 2015)

I have noticed afterglow in other lights also. None of them are reddish orange. Could it be the warm LED ?

Great run time chart aZhu 

I did a run with Orbtronics 3400 on the 326 Lumen level. 5 hours 15 minutes total time till it downshifted.


----------



## Bill S. (Jan 24, 2015)

Ordered one yesterday. You guys are enablers!


----------



## fridgemagnet (Jan 28, 2015)

Just got mine today, and this will be my number 1 light for sure, as it's not that much bigger than my SC52w-l2, and every bit as well made.

It fits my hand better than the small light, the tint is ace (yellowy, but good), and the hotspot is nice and big.


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Jan 28, 2015)

I've ordered a titanium clip for this light that seems to be a DarkSucks clone, anyone else replace the clip on this yet?


----------



## gunga (Jan 28, 2015)

Dark Sucks clone? Can you post a pic?


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jan 28, 2015)

ThirstyTurtle said:


> I've ordered a titanium clip for this light that seems to be a DarkSucks clone, anyone else replace the clip on this yet?



Link?


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Jan 28, 2015)

Okay I screwed up, it's a McGizmo clone, not DarkSucks. Here are two pics of the clip installed on SC52's (will fit SC62 as well):






Second from right:





Here's the Banggood link:
http://m.banggood.com/Titanium-Alloy-LED-Flashlight-Clip-For-Nitecore-Jetbeam-Niteye-p-89414.html

I realize the clip in the link doesn't look the same as my previously posted pics but a CPF user said that he ordered that clip, and the McGizmo-like clip arrived. The McGizmo-like clip can be seen in the Banggood link if you scroll down. I figured for $6, even if the wrong clip arrives, no biggie, plus it's not that bad looking of a clip, just not exactly what I want.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jan 28, 2015)

Respectfully, I personally won't give my cash to a ripoff of a McGizmo clip.


----------



## gunga (Jan 28, 2015)

Did you end up with the McGizmo clone or one that looks like the Banggood link?


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Jan 28, 2015)

gunga said:


> Did you end up with the McGizmo clone or one that looks like the Banggood link?


Haven't gotten it yet but I'll report back once I do. 


PoliceScannerMan said:


> Respectfully, I personally won't give my cash to a ripoff of a McGizmo clip.


Yes that is certainly the honorable thing to do. If the wrong clip shows up, I'll likely plop down the $30 for the real deal from McGizmo as it looks much more attractive than the stock polished ZL clip.


----------



## gunga (Jan 28, 2015)

The bolt spacing is slightly different. You may end up like this:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ing-Services&p=4582762&viewfull=1#post4582762


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm sure I can make it work if it's not perfect


----------



## TheBelgian (Jan 28, 2015)

chadvone said:


> Anyone notice a reddish orange afterglow coming out of there SC62W after its shut off ??
> 
> Go to your dark place. Let your eyes adapt. Palm the light. Turn on Hi for a few seconds. Turn off light. Look into end.
> 
> ...



I've seen the afterglow on other LEDs (once blinded myself badly by putting the LED straight to my eye to see the afterglow and accidentally turned on the light, pain...). I suppose the orangish tint is caused by the added red phosphor to make it a neutral white. It does indeed look a lot like a red hot glow, but its just phosphor afterglow.

PS: I blinded myself again testing it with my H52Fw, forgot the light turns off with a slight delay after pressing the button and put it straight against my eye.


----------



## ryukin2000 (Jan 28, 2015)

Just got it today. this is my second ZL light. first one is H51wf. My first impressions of the SC62w. pretty much the same as everyone here. Awesome light. love the tint, the anodization, the clip is tight, emitter is centered, feels great. what shocked me more was when I pulled out my EDC for comparison. the Quark QPA-X. it is the exact same length!! It will now share the EDC spot from time to time. A pic of it beside my favourite lights. My first real 18650 light was the L2T with Vinh XM-L Neutral dropin. love the beam on that. it's now second place but only due to size factor.


----------



## chadvone (Jan 28, 2015)

TheBelgian said:


> I've seen the afterglow on other LEDs (once blinded myself badly by putting the LED straight to my eye to see the afterglow and accidentally turned on the light, pain...). I suppose the orangish tint is caused by the added red phosphor to make it a neutral white. It does indeed look a lot like a red hot glow, but its just phosphor afterglow.
> 
> PS: I blinded myself again testing it with my H52Fw, forgot the light turns off with a slight delay after pressing the button and put it straight against my eye.



+1 on the PS
Tried to see if it was present on m H302w but the glow reflector powers up to bright.


----------



## KDM (Jan 29, 2015)

ThirstyTurtle said:


> I've ordered a titanium clip for this light that seems to be a DarkSucks clone, anyone else replace the clip on this yet?



http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...62-and-SC62w&p=4566491&viewfull=1#post4566491


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Jan 29, 2015)

KDM said:


> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...62-and-SC62w&p=4566491&viewfull=1#post4566491









Whoa! Thanks for sharing! I'd love a deep pocket clip like that...did you ever figure out where they could be bought other than the marketplace? Pic in pocket?


----------



## Random Dan (Jan 29, 2015)

ThirstyTurtle said:


> Whoa! Thanks for sharing! I'd love a deep pocket clip like that...did you ever figure out where they could be bought other than the marketplace? Pic in pocket?


Those look like the ones from usaknifemaker


----------



## KDM (Jan 29, 2015)

@Thirstyturtle, here's the SC62w. It does appear to be a deep carry knife clip, just not sure which one. I'm sure some of our members here that arr knife experts could pinpoint it.


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Jan 29, 2015)

KDM said:


> @Thirstyturtle, here's the SC62w. It does appear to be a deep carry knife clip, just not sure which one. I'm sure some of our members here that arr knife experts could pinpoint it.


Looks good! Thanks for sharing the photo. I'm going to investigate further.


----------



## Creezy (Jan 29, 2015)

Does anyone know the pitch of the threads for the clip. I know the size is m2.5 x 3mm, but an ebay seller is stating the pitch is 0.45 is this correct? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Jan 29, 2015)

This looks like the clip to me:
http://usaknifemaker.com/ti-pocket-clip-formed-tumbled-040-low-rider-thin.html


----------



## KDM (Jan 29, 2015)

There's one on CPFM right now.


----------



## tobrien (Feb 1, 2015)

ThirstyTurtle said:


> This looks like the clip to me:
> http://usaknifemaker.com/ti-pocket-clip-formed-tumbled-040-low-rider-thin.html



have we gotten confirmation that's the exact clip? I have an SC62w coming in tomorrow's mail and I know the ZL clips have historically been very stiff, so I'd love this if it's right


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Feb 1, 2015)

tobrien said:


> have we gotten confirmation that's the exact clip? I have an SC62w coming in tomorrow's mail and I know the ZL clips have historically been very stiff, so I'd love this if it's right


No confirmation but the photos match perfectly. How many other clips of similar shape, size, and color could there be that are deep carry?


----------



## tobrien (Feb 2, 2015)

ThirstyTurtle said:


> No confirmation but the photos match perfectly. How many other clips of similar shape, size, and color could there be that are deep carry?



true enough. i got mine (Sc62w) in today and it's awesome!!


----------



## markr6 (Feb 3, 2015)

Those clips don't look the same at all to me. Close, but differences. The end is pointy on one, flat on the other. Also, the knifemaker one is straight most of the way whereas the one on the ZL goes from narrow to wide for much of the length.


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Mar 2, 2015)

Got that clip I ordered. Turns out the photo on the site was accurate and that's what showed up. Don't love it, don't hate it. Here are pics for you. 











Had the bend the "rounded" part of the clip straight to get it to fit correctly:


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Mar 16, 2015)

KDM, you've shared lots of pics of that deep clip you have, would you kind one more? Really want to see one of the clip from the side...to see how much it sticks out from the light. Really thinking I want one after this other clip was a bust. I've been EDCing my copper Beta QRv2 but I miss the output and versatility (and even tint honestly) of my SC62w.


----------



## scout24 (Mar 25, 2015)

Got mine today. Been light (no pun) on ZL's for a while, really liked the looks of this after SOMEONE pointed the sc32w out to me. I'm comparing it to my older sc52w, which is my sole ZL.flashlight at the moment. Seems to not go as low in output, but that's livable. Goes as low as my HDS 325. Decent tint, cooler than my 52w. Deep carry pocketclip on the way, the one I have on my Spyderco Paramilitary II works with the holes egged out just a hair. I would think any of the deep carry Ti clips on the Bay made for the Spyderco Delica/ PM II would work. Should be a big improvement from the chrome steel...  Perfect finish, my first "dark" ZL. AW 2900 and 3100's fit with room to spare. I like the idea of having 60+ hours of 30 lumen light in my pocket, with killer low and 900 plus lumens up top on tap if needed. So far so good, a little pocket time should confirm that. Nicely done, Zebralight!


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Mar 25, 2015)

scout24 said:


> Got mine today. Been light (no pun) on ZL's for a while, really liked the looks of this after SOMEONE pointed the sc32w out to me. I'm comparing it to my older sc52w, which is my sole ZL.flashlight at the moment. Seems to not go as low in output, but that's livable. Goes as low as my HDS 325. Decent tint, cooler than my 52w. Deep carry pocketclip on the way, the one I have on my Spyderco Paramilitary II works with the holes egged out just a hair. I would think any of the deep carry Ti clips on the Bay made for the Spyderco Delica/ PM II would work. Should be a big improvement from the chrome steel...  Perfect finish, my first "dark" ZL. AW 2900 and 3100's fit with room to spare. I like the idea of having 60+ hours of 30 lumen light in my pocket, with killer low and 900 plus lumens up top on tap if needed. So far so good, a little pocket time should confirm that. Nicely done, Zebralight!


Excellent! Please please PLEASE post a pic with the deep carry clip attached and perhaps a purchase link as well. I think I can stand EDCing mine again with a proper deep carry clip.


----------



## scout24 (Mar 25, 2015)

Edit- wrong seller info on my part. Correct info on page 18.


----------



## KDM (Mar 25, 2015)

Sorry guys just saw where you had asked for a picture. Here a quick and dirty side shot. Like I stated before I'm unsure of where this particular clip was originally purchased from maybe Scout24 can see how close or how different it is to his.




I also changed the screws to Allen head, the Phillips head screws stuck out more and hang the pocket when clipping it.


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Mar 25, 2015)

thanks! Just what I wanted. Once I see scout's pics I'll have a decision to make.


----------



## fcbrian (Mar 25, 2015)

I bought a Ti deep clip from that knife supply company only to find it was too deep. But then.................







I decided to try a 1/8" X 3/4" neo magnet to make up for the longer clip and allow for tailstand. All I can say is the magnet is here to stay ! This thing will hang anywhere, even hang horizontal on a sheetrock screw(in the wall) or standard covered switch outlet! It obviously adds about 3mm and 3gms, not much at all.

The clip looks bulky in these pics but it allows the light to nest better in regular pocket carry.






I find myself testing surfaces everywhere, it adds a new dimension to an already awesome light !

Edit: I did have to file the holes a little closer together on the clip, also I found a very small "tit" from turning? at the center of the tailcap, that did not allow the 3m adhesive magnet to stick perfectly. I scraped it off with an exacto and its not coming off until I want it too! 

Brian


----------



## markr6 (Mar 26, 2015)

I feel alone...I like the stock clip. And I usually find something to complain about no matter what!


----------



## scout24 (Mar 26, 2015)

I'd be all over the stock clip if it weren't bright chrome...  I read somewhere dipping it in pcb etching solution from Radio Shack eats the chrome, may need to try that too.


----------



## markr6 (Mar 26, 2015)

scout24 said:


> I'd be all over the stock clip if it weren't bright chrome...  I read somewhere dipping it in pcb etching solution from Radio Shack eats the chrome, may need to try that too.



I'm OK with it, but something like a matte black would be pretty cool. Someone posted a pic where they simply scratched it up with sandpaper or something...looked pretty good.


----------



## pjandyho (Mar 26, 2015)

scout24 said:


> I'd be all over the stock clip if it weren't bright chrome...  I read somewhere dipping it in pcb etching solution from Radio Shack eats the chrome, may need to try that too.


Just run it through with a ScotchBrite and you should have a nice brushed finish. I did it with the clip on the SC50w and liked it. Haven't found the discipline to bother on the clips of the SC52w and SC62w. All you need to do is run the ScotchBrite down the entire length of the clip multiple times whilst applying some pressure and it should work.


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Mar 26, 2015)

pjandyho said:


> Just run it through with a ScotchBrite and you should have a nice brushed finish. I did it with the clip on the SC50w and liked it. Haven't found the discipline to bother on the clips of the SC52w and SC62w. All you need to do is run the ScotchBrite down the entire length of the clip multiple times whilst applying some pressure and it should work.


Ya that will work great! Make sure to keep the strokes the same direction or it'll look pretty messy.


----------



## scout24 (Mar 26, 2015)

Okay, here's my deep carry Spyderco Ti clip. The only thing I'm not loving is the edge of my pockets getting hung up on the "shelf" or flat part of the light where the clip bolts. Tried different screws, no better. Back to breaking the finish on the factory clip, I went with 150 grit sandpaper. A solid 10 minutes later, and I'm happy for now...


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Mar 26, 2015)

scout24 said:


> Okay, here's my deep carry Spyderco Ti clip. The only thing I'm not loving is the edge of my pockets getting hung up on the "shelf" or flat part of the light where the clip bolts. Tried different screws, no better. Back to breaking the finish on the factory clip, I went with 150 grit sandpaper. A solid 10 minutes later, and I'm happy for now...


It's beautiful!


----------



## scout24 (Mar 26, 2015)

Agreed, the clip is nice, and works well in hand. A bit fiddly getting it into my pockets with the hanging up issue. I will try switching back and forth as patience allows, I'll bet it works better with thinner fabrics. Summer is coming...


----------



## KDM (Mar 26, 2015)

scout24 said:


> Okay, here's my deep carry Spyderco Ti clip. The only thing I'm not loving is the edge of my pockets getting hung up on the "shelf" or flat part of the light where the clip bolts. Tried different screws, no better. Back to breaking the finish on the factory clip, I went with 150 grit sandpaper. A solid 10 minutes later, and I'm happy for now...



I like it!


----------



## gunga (Mar 26, 2015)

Where did you get the clip?


----------



## scout24 (Mar 27, 2015)

My apologies- went back through my purchase history. Clip is here:

Seller is blade4sell
Item # was 191348669147
"Custom Titanium clip compatible to
Spyderco knife Paramilitary 2 Manix 2 Stretch"

Clip was $25.00, shipping was $1.93. Fast service, good seller imho.


----------



## fcbrian (Mar 27, 2015)

Originally Posted by *scout24* 


_Okay, here's my deep carry Spyderco Ti clip. The only thing I'm not loving is the edge of my pockets getting hung up on the "shelf" or flat part of the light where the clip bolts._

I Aggree, sometimes I carry it totally in pocket (loose), sometimes to the shelf, for easy and often retrieval, and sometimes deep.

FYI, USA knifemaker has several Ti clips including blanks that can be drilled and bent . The one shown in my previous post , that is too "deep" ,is the .40 thick. They also now show a .50 thick and it doesn't look as deep. $5 -$8 plus postage depending on clip (under $10 total). They also have all kinds of cool stuff for more than just knives.


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Mar 27, 2015)

fcbrian said:


> Originally Posted by *scout24*
> 
> 
> _Okay, here's my deep carry Spyderco Ti clip. The only thing I'm not loving is the edge of my pockets getting hung up on the "shelf" or flat part of the light where the clip bolts._
> ...


I like the idea of bending and drilling my own!


----------



## scout24 (Mar 27, 2015)

Good to see choices, especially at those prices!


----------



## scout24 (Mar 31, 2015)

I find the sc52w growing on me. Dropped it a few times at work the other day from +/- 5 feet onto concrete, a few dings but nothing terrible. Never missed a beat. The low and mediums are great for dog walking, the high is silly for a light this size. Even the lower H2 settings are satisfying to use. Some of my other lights are embarrassed...  The beam shape and tint on my sample are both very good, throw is adequate for a small pocket light and the hotspot to spill transition is nice and smooth. Ordered a second one tonight.


----------



## KDM (Mar 31, 2015)

Don't forget to get a SC32w also.:twothumbs


----------



## scout24 (Mar 31, 2015)

You're the second one to mention that. Run4jc got one and has been singing it's praises. Dan and I have cost each other plenty of money over the years, and I trust his judgement. I'm a pocket clip guy at heart, and having owned a sc31 back a few years ago, that small a chunky light just doesn't work for me. Sc52w on the other hand is about the bottom of my practical carry size...


----------



## run4jc (Apr 1, 2015)

scout24 said:


> You're the second one to mention that. Run4jc got one and has been singing it's praises. Dan and I have cost each other plenty of money over the years, and I trust his judgement. I'm a pocket clip guy at heart, and having owned a sc31 back a few years ago, that small a chunky light just doesn't work for me. Sc52w on the other hand is about the bottom of my practical carry size...



Yeah, no doubt we have been partners in crime (so to speak) on many a light(s) purchase(s). 

Yes, this is the SC62W thread and no, I won't derail it. I will take just a line to say that I do love my 32w, but it is very small. Greg enjoys clips - I am not a fan of clips - so I took the clip off mine and enjoy how unobtrusive the little bugger is down in the pocket of any pair of pants. Sphere measures 380 on high, so it's bright for its size.

However, I ordered an SC62W that is to arrive tomorrow, and based on Greg's assessment of that little monster, I may just deal with the extra size and carry it just as often. So many lights - so little time....


----------



## scout24 (Apr 1, 2015)

That's a sig line, right there Dan. "So many lights, so little time..." =)


----------



## run4jc (Apr 1, 2015)

scout24 said:


> That's a sig line, right there Dan. "So many lights, so little time..." =)



Perhaps I will... LOL

Mine came today - a day earlier than the tracking info predicted. Free shipping from Texas to Alabama Saturday to Wednesday. Not bad.

Of course I headed straight to the sphere. From the 'best' of my 18650s it read 800 lumen. That's just amazing for such a small package. Tint not quite as warm as my SC32W - leans more towards neutral.

It's a keeper.


----------



## run4jc (Apr 2, 2015)

Was talking to Greg (scout24) today and he suggested putting the clip in the rock tumbler...I have only the large media, but I figured what the heck. Added water and let the clip tumble for about 8 hours. I think it looks awesome (thanks for the idea, Greg!!)

Here it is alongside an SC52W L2 with an "unwashed" clip. 

Whatcha think?


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Apr 2, 2015)

It looks SO MUCH BETTER. Think I could find somewhere locally to do this for me?


----------



## scout24 (Apr 2, 2015)

A tremendous difference, Dan. I love it!


----------



## KDM (Apr 2, 2015)

scout24 said:


> That's a sig line, right there Dan. "So many lights, so little time..." =)



Mine should say "So many lights, so little money"


----------



## markr6 (Apr 3, 2015)

Hell yes!!!



run4jc said:


> Here it is alongside an SC52W L2 with an "unwashed" clip.
> 
> Whatcha think?


----------



## run4jc (Apr 3, 2015)

I may regret this, and this may be the wrong thread, but if anyone would like for me to "tumble" their SC62 (or any other Zebralight) clip, I would be happy to. No charge.

BUT

1) You mail it to me and include a self addressed, prepaid mailer
2) You absolve me of any liability as it relates to how the clip looks. 

I'll tumble it just like I did my own - 8 hours - then send it back to you. And you'll have a clip that is stonewashed in the "5mm challenge tumbler of death....' :devil:

Mods, I'm not selling anything or doing any type of pass around, but if this needs to be moved I understand.


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Apr 3, 2015)

Wow that is super generous and I'm certainly going to take you up on that! 

PM incoming...


----------



## KDM (Apr 3, 2015)

Very gracious offer run4jc. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad_JuJu (Apr 3, 2015)

If its just something like a pocket clip I usually do the "dryer of death" tumbler. I get a Gatorade bottle and fill it with pea sized rocks I then tape up the lid and tie it up in a towel and leave it in the dryer sans heat for 3 or 4 cycles. It usually works pretty decent. I've done clips and I've done knife blades that way too, They always turn out well.


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Apr 3, 2015)

Bad_JuJu said:


> If its just something like a pocket clip I usually do the "dryer of death" tumbler. I get a Gatorade bottle and fill it with pea sized rocks I then tape up the lid and tie it up in a towel and leave it in the dryer sans heat for 3 or 4 cycles. It usually works pretty decent. I've done clips and I've done knife blades that way too, They always turn out well.


That's an AWESOME idea! Any before/after pics?


----------



## kj2 (Apr 3, 2015)

Bad_JuJu said:


> If its just something like a pocket clip I usually do the "dryer of death" tumbler. I get a Gatorade bottle and fill it with pea sized rocks I then tape up the lid and tie it up in a towel and leave it in the dryer sans heat for 3 or 4 cycles. It usually works pretty decent. I've done clips and I've done knife blades that way too, They always turn out well.



Great idea!
Yeah, could you post before/after pics?


----------



## run4jc (Apr 3, 2015)

ThirstyTurtle said:


> Wow that is super generous and I'm certainly going to take you up on that!
> 
> PM incoming...



Nah, it's a simple as dropping it in the tumbler then dropping it back in the mail! Happy to help out the community.

If you are interested, please do as "Mr. turtle" and send a PM. We''ll work out the details.


----------



## Bad_JuJu (Apr 4, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Great idea!
> Yeah, could you post before/after pics?



I'll dig around and see if I can find any pics. If not maybe i'll just go ahead and do it to one of my ZL's and take pics for you.


----------



## srvctec (Apr 4, 2015)

fcbrian said:


> I bought a Ti deep clip from that knife supply company only to find it was too deep. But then.................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you attach the magnet? I'm going to put a magnet on my SC32w tailcap and am looking for ideas. I'm planning on using epoxy and covering the magnet in the process so the plating won't chip off like it usually does on a rare earth magnet.


----------



## scout24 (Apr 4, 2015)

The sc62w (and Zebralight in general) just went up a few notches in my book. I was already impressed, but got to playing around with batteries. Versatility is a key attribute for me, I like lights that work no matter what you stuff in them. I was sure, and correct in assuming, that the sc62w works with a dummy cell and an AW IMR 16340 or 18350. Given the draw on H1, I'd steer clear of that level, but it certainly works. At your own risk and all...  What got me was it working on a primary 123 and a dummy cell. Makes sense, low cutoff is 2.7v, so I guess it sees the primary as a really depleted RCR. I'm going to try runtime on M1, maybe L1 early next week with a single primary unless anyone wants to beat me to it. I figure at the lower draw levels, it'll run a good long time. Am I covering old ground, or has anyone else done this prior? Disclaimer: 2x123 will fry your light, 2xrcr will fry your light. Scout24 never said 2xANYTHING would work...


----------



## Bad_JuJu (Apr 4, 2015)

scout24 said:


> The sc62w (and Zebralight in general) just went up a few notches in my book. I was already impressed, but got to playing around with batteries. Versatility is a key attribute for me, I like lights that work no matter what you stuff in them. I was sure, and correct in assuming, that the sc62w works with a dummy cell and an AW IMR 16340 or 18350. Given the draw on H1, I'd steer clear of that level, but it certainly works. At your own risk and all...  What got me was it working on a primary 123 and a dummy cell. Makes sense, low cutoff is 2.7v, so I guess it sees the primary as a really depleted RCR. I'm going to try runtime on M1, maybe L1 early next week with a single primary unless anyone wants to beat me to it. I figure at the lower draw levels, it'll run a good long time. Am I covering old ground, or has anyone else done this prior? Disclaimer: 2x123 will fry your light, 2xrcr will fry your light. Scout24 never said 2xANYTHING would work...



That's cool! Thanks for trying it out for the rest of us. I never would have thought about doing that.


----------



## fcbrian (Apr 4, 2015)

srvctec said:


> How did you attach the magnet? I'm going to put a magnet on my SC32w tailcap and am looking for ideas. I'm planning on using epoxy and covering the magnet in the process so the plating won't chip off like it usually does on a rare earth magnet.



It's a 3/4" x 1/8" neodymium with 3M adhesive already applied, I needed thicker magnet to offset the clip .I believe they are nickel plated .Pretty durable, I did scratch it a bit when I used it to magnetize some steel hex shank bits on a mini screwdriver kit. (worked like a charm) I was planning on using epoxy but figured I'd give the self sticky a shot and it is stuck like glue and easy removable with some heat and gentle prying. As I mentioned, on my light, the tailcap had a very small "tit" in the center from turning, unnoticeable unless you hit it with a razor edge, but it is enough to prevent a good "stick". My magnet is stock and looks pretty ugly but function was my goal. I wanted to put in a smaller one inside the tailcap but I didnt want to risk batt crush.

I have some leftover because I had to buy a pack of 10. PM me with info if you want one , I'll mail you one.(ATTN MODs; NOT SELL-FREE) (If I can mail a magnet without it sticking to everything!?)

Brian


----------



## GunnarGG (Apr 5, 2015)

scout24 said:


> What got me was it working on a primary 123 and a dummy cell...




I did try that on my SC62d and it worked well, think I wrote something about it in some of the ZL threads.

It's good to have that possibility, I always have a couple of primaries in my car but no 18650.

If you don't have a dummy cell it works with a ball of tinfoil also (the foil at the minus side of the battery).


----------



## run4jc (Apr 5, 2015)

I bought one of these based on scout24's recommendation. As usual, he gave me good guidance. As already mentioned, I have appreciated Zebralights for quite a while and have owned quite a few - 6 as of right now. This light is finding its way into my pocket more and more, as the combination of UI, size, weight, run time, tint and beam quality is awesome.

When I want just a bit less weight I'll grab the SC32w, but the OMG brightness of the 62w on high is just nuts...and brings a giggle. 

Recently I've been enjoying the beacon on low - it's totally unobtrusive but is great for locating the light on my nightstand in the middle of the night. 

Yep, first impressions after a week? This is a true winner - I may need a backup. Who has the cool white version of this light? What do you think?


----------



## srvctec (Apr 5, 2015)

fcbrian said:


> It's a 3/4" x 1/8" neodymium with 3M adhesive already applied, I needed thicker magnet to offset the clip .I believe they are nickel plated .Pretty durable, I did scratch it a bit when I used it to magnetize some steel hex shank bits on a mini screwdriver kit. (worked like a charm) I was planning on using epoxy but figured I'd give the self sticky a shot and it is stuck like glue and easy removable with some heat and gentle prying. As I mentioned, on my light, the tailcap had a very small "tit" in the center from turning, unnoticeable unless you hit it with a razor edge, but it is enough to prevent a good "stick". My magnet is stock and looks pretty ugly but function was my goal. I wanted to put in a smaller one inside the tailcap but I didnt want to risk batt crush.
> 
> I have some leftover because I had to buy a pack of 10. PM me with info if you want one , I'll mail you one.(ATTN MODs; NOT SELL-FREE) (If I can mail a magnet without it sticking to everything!?)
> 
> Brian


Thanks for the reply. I already ordered some 1/16" x 3/4" N52 magnets and am going to epoxy one on the tail cap. I also plan to cover it with a carbon fiber "cap" which I plan to make, to protect the magnet and to make it look nice. I'll post a thread once it's finished. I'll also be bead blasting the clip and screws since I can't stand shiny anything on my lights.


----------



## pjandyho (Apr 5, 2015)

I wonder what space grade material is the SC62w made of? Dropped mine a few times, maybe 4 or 5 times on concrete and homogeneous tiles from about 4 feet and not a single ding nor scratch? Impressed!


----------



## scout24 (Apr 5, 2015)

It does seem pretty tough. Alcoa aluminum bar stock, US sourced, says the website...


----------



## scout24 (Apr 5, 2015)

Rather than edit to cover my tracks, the reference to Alcoa barstock was in Selfbuilt's review of the sc600, and the "US sourced" is my assumption for the Alcoa barstock. I'm researching further, sorry if I've misspoken.


----------



## pjandyho (Apr 6, 2015)

I know it is machined from Alcoa bar stock but I have no idea what that means. I think I will research on it. Thanks for the refresher.


----------



## TCY (Apr 7, 2015)

Turns out Alcoa is the name of a large metal supplier in the states. However I once stumbled upon a thread that a fellow CPFer mails ZL to ask about the shift of anodizing colour between batches of ZL lights and the reply was that ZL's usual supplier ran out of stock so ZL had to use cheap Chinese aluminium bars instead. I wonder if ZL has switched back to its original supplier yet.


----------



## pjandyho (Apr 7, 2015)

Last I checked, I don't think they even bother to list it as being Alcoa bar stock anymore.


----------



## kbuzbee (Apr 7, 2015)

pjandyho said:


> I know it is machined from Alcoa bar stock but I have no idea what that means.



Just trivia... ALCOA = ALuminum Company Of America

Ken


----------



## pjandyho (Apr 7, 2015)

kbuzbee said:


> Just trivia... ALCOA = ALuminum Company Of America
> 
> Ken


Thanks for the info. Always learning new things here in CPF!


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Apr 7, 2015)

kbuzbee said:


> Just trivia... ALCOA = ALuminum Company Of America



More trivia. They mine the aluminum from just about everywhere EXCEPT America.


----------



## markr6 (Apr 7, 2015)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> More trivia. They mine the aluminum from just about everywhere EXCEPT America.



It depends on where you can find decent amounts of bauxite easily and efficiently. I believe the caribbean is a good spot for that.


----------



## scout24 (Apr 7, 2015)

Well, I popped a fresh SF 123 and a dummy cell into my sc62w when I got to work today at 7 am. Eight hours later, it's plugging along merrily on Low 1. Started on medium, lasted a few minutes before dropping to low. Pretty good for a cell and voltage it's not designed for. Good for an overnight in a pinch, enough to light a room. I'm sure there's more hours to run, I'll keep you posted.


----------



## GunnarGG (Apr 7, 2015)

scout24 said:


> Well, I popped a fresh SF 123 and a dummy cell into my sc62w when I got to work today at 7 am. Eight hours later, it's plugging along merrily on Low 1. Started on medium, lasted a few minutes before dropping to low. Pretty good for a cell and voltage it's not designed for. Good for an overnight in a pinch, enough to light a room. I'm sure there's more hours to run, I'll keep you posted.



Thanks for the runtime test! 
When you started on medium, what sublevel did you use?


----------



## scout24 (Apr 7, 2015)

Medium 1. The "brightest" medium level. Still going! 10 hours.


----------



## pjandyho (Apr 8, 2015)

scout24 said:


> Medium 1. The "brightest" medium level. Still going! 10 hours.


That's pretty amazing! I am usually on medium output 85% of the time, low is about 10% and high about 5%. That should be more than enough runtime if I am forced to use a CR123 in an emergency and I have a load of SF 123 here.


----------



## scout24 (Apr 8, 2015)

24 hours in.  Still turns on and off, runs a couple seconds on one of the high levels, drops to medium for 35ish seconds, then drops back to low 1. Still going!


----------



## markr6 (Apr 8, 2015)

scout24 said:


> 24 hours in.  Still turns on and off, runs a couple seconds on one of the high levels, drops to medium for 35ish seconds, then drops back to low 1. Still going!



That's good to know! And is there anything special about a dummy cell? Or it is bacically just the "shell" with a wire or strip of metal running thru it? For about $1 I should pick one up just in case.


----------



## scout24 (Apr 8, 2015)

I have two types- Oveready sells ones made from Delrin with a metal post through the center, my others are a machined aluminum block in the shape of a 123 cell with blue shrink wrap covering the outside. Either work great. Adds a lot of versatility to my setups, Malkoff dropins in a 6P on one cell, in a 9P on two cells or a 17670 plus one dummy cell, the possibilities are endless. Well wortb the investment.


----------



## scout24 (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm now 36 hours in. Still going strong on the highest "low level". Here's a quick and dirty cell phone shot at 29 hours earlier today comparing to my backup sc62w.  As you can see, rock solid regulation, looks just like that right now. More as the excitement continues...


----------



## scout24 (Apr 9, 2015)

48 hours on my single primary and still chugging along. Still runs on medium for 30 some seconds before stepping back down. Shuts off, turns right back on with no fuss. Still visibly identical to it's twin...


----------



## markr6 (Apr 9, 2015)

scout24 said:


> I'm now 36 hours in. Still going strong on the highest "low level". Here's a quick and dirty cell phone shot at 29 hours earlier today comparing to my backup sc62w.  As you can see, rock solid regulation, looks just like that right now. More as the excitement continues...



Just curious about the anodizing. The right one looks a lot darker. Or is that just in the photo? I have all kinds of variations in my Zebralights. It drives me crazy but what can you do. (no I don't want to strip it )


----------



## scout24 (Apr 9, 2015)

Yep, one's darker. Easier to tell them apart... At least they're still HA natural, not black. I like the variation. Hope when they do go to the black ano that they go for more subdued bezel, switch trim rings, and clips...


----------



## scout24 (Apr 10, 2015)

Almost 75 hours so far. Still running in regulation, still shuts off and turns on, still runs in medium for a bit befkre stepping back down. Low 1 is 3.4 lumens? This is no moonlight mode, this is enough to ceiling bounce or navigate 20 feet or so away. I almost want to pull the cell to check voltage...


----------



## markr6 (Apr 10, 2015)

I can't remember if I already mentioned it, but I wish they would make a SC62 thrower. I'm talking laser beam thrower. I know it would be a little longer, but it would still be a great little light.


----------



## run4jc (Apr 10, 2015)

scout24 said:


> Almost 75 hours so far. Still running in regulation, still shuts off and turns on, still runs in medium for a bit befkre stepping back down. Low 1 is 3.4 lumens? This is no moonlight mode, this is enough to ceiling bounce or navigate 20 feet or so away. I almost want to pull the cell to check voltage...



That's just awesome. Amazing. That 3.4 lumen setting is enough to do a lot of things....I use that setting on mine all the time. Thanks for the diligence, Greg!


----------



## override666666 (Apr 10, 2015)

My sc62w is arriving in a day or two! Im making my sc52w l2 as back up. The waiting game is killing me.


----------



## pjandyho (Apr 10, 2015)

scout24 said:


> Almost 75 hours so far. Still running in regulation, still shuts off and turns on, still runs in medium for a bit befkre stepping back down. Low 1 is 3.4 lumens? This is no moonlight mode, this is enough to ceiling bounce or navigate 20 feet or so away. I almost want to pull the cell to check voltage...


That's darn fantastic results using only a single CR123! Thanks so much for doing this!


----------



## pjandyho (Apr 10, 2015)

markr6 said:


> I can't remember if I already mentioned it, but I wish they would make a SC62 thrower. I'm talking laser beam thrower. I know it would be a little longer, but it would still be a great little light.


One thing Zebralight lacks is a real thrower. I may not need laser type thrower but would appreciate a big deal if they could at least provide one with a turbo head, bigger and deeper reflector to really send those lumens out further.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Apr 10, 2015)

pjandyho said:


> One thing Zebralight lacks is a real thrower. I may not need laser type thrower but would appreciate a big deal if they could at least provide one with a turbo head, bigger and deeper reflector to really send those lumens out further.



ZL's niche is very small, pocketable, bright lights. A thrower would have to be larger, and probably not pocketable. It might make a nice offering, but it's not the kind of light they do right now. Also, I prefer a tactical interface for a thrower.


----------



## scout24 (Apr 11, 2015)

96 hours and all's well. Status quo...


----------



## run4jc (Apr 11, 2015)

scout24 said:


> 96 hours and all's well. Status quo...



Are Greg and I the only two who are blown away by this? 4 full days on one primary? In a light made for 18650s? This is awesome. 

Thanks for doing this experiment for the community, Greg.


----------



## easilyled (Apr 11, 2015)

scout24 said:


> 96 hours and all's well. Status quo...



Amazing Greg. I am very impressed with my SC62w and even more so after your results.

Thanks for doing the run tests. :thumbsup:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Apr 11, 2015)

Nice work Greg! Makes me want a SC32....


----------



## override666666 (Apr 11, 2015)

Mine arrived today! It has some spot/smudge on the reflector.


----------



## markr6 (Apr 11, 2015)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> ZL's niche is very small, pocketable, bright lights. A thrower would have to be larger, and probably not pocketable. It might make a nice offering, but it's not the kind of light they do right now. Also, I prefer a tactical interface for a thrower.



Yeah I wouldn't want anything crazy. Just a throwier light exactly like the SC62. Many times people associate a "thrower" with a massive 4x18650 light. All they need to do is extend the length to fit in a deeper reflector, giving it more throw like an archer or maybe LD10 if anyone remembers that beam. Still nice an pocketable for those who prefer a throwier light.


----------



## reppans (Apr 11, 2015)

run4jc said:


> Are Greg and I the only two who are blown away by this? 4 full days on one primary? In a light made for 18650s? This is awesome..



Could be a lonnngggg test.... I suspect a light like this should keep stepping down/diminishing output while running direct drive.

I enjoy emergency battery MacGyvering - are other 2xCR123/18650 lights *unable* to run (limp) on 1xCR123? If so, perhaps it's just the lights with with good sub-/low-lumen circuits than can run <3V. As a low lumen enthusiast, I don't own any 18650 lights, but have a few 3-9V Quark Burst Mode heads (on 16650s), and they'll run the same way on 1xCR123/CRAA or 2xNiMh vampiring them direct drive below 2.5V. My D40A will run a regulated 266 hours on a 9V primary not far behind ZL's "2.7" lumens (clicky) .


----------



## scout24 (Apr 11, 2015)

All right, 104 hours and I'm calling it. Still turns on and off, still hits a medium level for a bit before stepping back down. Won't register on my Cottonpicker's voltmeter that goes down to 2.8v. I have commitments coming up and won't be able to monitor things. Rest assured a primary will run this puppy for a LONG time at very usable levels. Thanks for the support, gents.  Back in a bit.


----------



## Hondo (Apr 11, 2015)

Very good to know we have the primary option. In terms of energy consumed, though, it is supposed to do 16 days on and 18650 at this 3 lumen level. A CR123 has almost half the total energy capacity of a good 18650. So as long as the circuit can scavenge power from the lower voltage cell, it should not be a surprise that it can go this far.

Nice test, Scout!


----------



## Martin L (Apr 14, 2015)

This (SC62) is truly a great, great pocketable (EDC) light that has most things right. My only complains is the misleading output figures - 930 lm (w version)... Everybody says it is a real pocket rocket, and yes it is very bright for the small size, but I have to disagree with a couple of hundred lumens...

I took a walk the other night and brought my Fenix PD32UE with 740 lm on Turbo with me just for fun. I was shining back and forth changing between the SC62w and the PD32UE on different areas/targets mostly to play around. I ran the lights at a maximum of 30 seconds bursts to exclude the PID and other set backs. Both ran at the same unprotected Panasonic 3100 mAh 18650 cells. It was a cold night and I could feel the heat build up now and then in the small SC62 host. The heat rises after 10-20 seconds... I never saw (though I can´t say that i would in these small increased steps anyway...) that the PID went in at any time. I just wanted to point this out. I re-setted the lights at least 10 times.

It was obvious that the SC62 could not match the Fenix output all the way. It was close, but the PD32UE was a little bit brighter.... I was looking at both the hotspot intens and the overall output (spill). The tint is different even if they both are in the neutral area. The the PD32UE has a little "whiter" tint with a little bit more green grass represented and the 62w brought more browns to my eyes. Both are really nice tinted lights. 

I can honostly say that SC62w does not live up to it's 930 lm. I would rather say around 650-700-ish. Please have in mind that I am comparing two neutral tints here and the PD32UE has an even larger hotspot than the SC62. This "test" is as you understand my personal preference only, but worth saying to you as I have not read anywhere that someone has not believed in the SC62 figures/output...

The output is quite impressive in this little host (SC62) anyway and this is my most used light. I love it and would buy another any day. The battery last forever and the UI and format rocks!

Have anybody else experienced similar?


----------



## Slumber (Apr 14, 2015)

Martin L,

A ceiling bounce would give you a better comparison of the output of both lights. Although the two light have similar outputs, even very small differences in beam profiles will make it difficult to accurately judge output with just your eyes.


----------



## run4jc (Apr 14, 2015)

Martin L said:


> This (SC62) is truly a great, great pocketable (EDC) light that has most things right. My only complains is the misleading output figures - 930 lm (w version)... Everybody says it is a real pocket rocket, and yes it is very bright for the small size, but I have to disagree with a couple of hundred lumens...
> 
> I took a walk the other night and brought my Fenix PD32UE with 740 lm on Turbo with me just for fun. I was shining back and forth changing between the SC62w and the PD32UE on different areas/targets mostly to play around. I ran the lights at a maximum of 30 seconds bursts to exclude the PID and other set backs. Both ran at the same unprotected Panasonic 3100 mAh 18650 cells. It was a cold night and I could feel the heat build up now and then in the small SC62 host. The heat rises after 10-20 seconds... I never saw (though I can´t say that i would in these small increased steps anyway...) that the PID went in at any time. I just wanted to point this out. I re-setted the lights at least 10 times.
> 
> ...





Slumber Pass said:


> Martin L,
> 
> A ceiling bounce would give you a better comparison of the output of both lights. Although the two light have similar outputs, even very small differences in beam profiles will make it difficult to accurately judge output with just your eyes.




FWIW, my sphere reads 782 lumen for my SC62w on high with a freshly charged 18650. My sphere is amateur and homemade, but in the 5 years since I built it the ratings have proved to reasonably accurate. Whether 782 or 930, that kind of output from this little light is simply incredible.


----------



## markr6 (Apr 14, 2015)

Martin L said:


> Have anybody else experienced similar?



I have a couple PD32UEs and an SC62w. I'll have to do a real life test tonight and see. I don't recall doing a side by side with these, other than a quick tint comparison.


----------



## snowlover91 (Apr 14, 2015)

It's hard to judge lumens with the eye once they surpass 500. Differences in beam profile, reflector, tint, etc can all make a brighter light seem dimmer or vice versa. Selfbuilt has tested this and found around 1000 lumens from the cool white copy, vey close to advertised specs. I will add further that his tests tend to run a little on the low side, which indicates to me this is certainly on par with specs. Zebralight actually seems to be one of the companies which doesn't overstate the specs as much as others. Most of their lights reviewed by self built are pretty close to their stated numbers and run times.


----------



## reppans (Apr 14, 2015)

Martin L said:


> Have anybody else experienced similar?



My ZLs got me into using light meters/boxes when I noticed they were dimmer than claimed, and compared to similar spec'd lights. I find ZL overstates, but it's along similar lines as Armytek, [recent] ThruNite, and Selfbuilt. Selfbuilt makes no claims as to ANSI accuracy, just relative accuracy (with which I agree); ti-force is only reviewer I've seen claim ANSI accuracy (also with which I agree), and these two differ by ~25% for the same flashlight. HERE are the accuracy claims from both.

I don't own either of these lights, but I would go with run4jc's measurement as, IIRC, his lumen scale matches the HDS 325, as do I using ti-force's US-ANSI lumen scale. 

That said, I agree with the others here that the slightest beam profile/tint difference can skew our perception of brightness. For anything in the range of these two lights, IMHO, you'll NEED equipment to reliably distinguish the difference. You can even use a camera (DSLR, or smartphone + free App) for objective comparative measurements using bounce techniques or $5 plumbing elbow lightboxes. They'll be rough, but actually work quite well (with easy lumen conversions) and IMHO are far better than what our naked eyes can distinguish.


----------



## snowlover91 (Apr 14, 2015)

reppans said:


> My ZLs got me into using light meters/boxes when I noticed they were dimmer than claimed, and compared to similar spec'd lights. I find ZL overstates, but it's along similar lines as Armytek, [recent] ThruNite, and Selfbuilt. Selfbuilt makes no claims as to ANSI accuracy, just relative accuracy (with which I agree); ti-force is only reviewer I've seen claim ANSI accuracy (also with which I agree), and these two differ by ~25% for the same flashlight. HERE are the accuracy claims from both.
> 
> I don't own either of these lights, but I would go with run4jc's measurement as, IIRC, his lumen scale matches the HDS 325, as do I using ti-force's US-ANSI lumen scale.
> 
> That said, I agree with the others here that the slightest beam profile/tint difference can skew our perception of brightness. For anything in the range of these two lights, IMHO, you'll NEED equipment to reliably distinguish the difference. You can even use a camera (DSLR, or smartphone + free App) for objective comparative measurements using bounce techniques or $5 plumbing elbow lightboxes. They'll be rough, but actually work quite well (with easy lumen conversions) and IMHO are far better than what our naked eyes can distinguish.




At at this point I gues the question might be, what visible difference is there between 750 lumens versus 900-1000 from a practical point of view? I find my EDC lights with 150-200 typically are plenty for just about every task, and after 500 lumens it seems as if the difference is less perceptible to the human eye in small increments of 100-200 lumens?


----------



## Amelia (Apr 14, 2015)

snowlover91 said:


> At at this point I gues the question might be, what visible difference is there between 750 lumens versus 900-1000 from a practical point of view? I find my EDC lights with 150-200 typically are plenty for just about every task, and after 500 lumens it seems as if the difference is less perceptible to the human eye in small increments of 100-200 lumens?



I've got a Nitecore SRT3, rated at 550 Lumens. I also have a SRT5 rated at 700 Lumens. When I set them both to the highest setting, I can see that the 700 Lumen light is brighter, but it's so little difference in terms of real-world practical use that they might as well be the same.


----------



## markr6 (Apr 14, 2015)

Amelia said:


> I've got a Nitecore SRT3, rated at 550 Lumens. I also have a SRT5 rated at 700 Lumens. When I set them both to the highest setting, I can see that the 700 Lumen light is brighter, but it's so little difference in terms of real-world practical use that they might as well be the same.



Yes, at that point it's probably better to focus on a longer runtime and keeping light relatively cool. That's why I usually use H2 modes on this SC62w.


----------



## reppans (Apr 14, 2015)

snowlover91 said:


> At at this point I gues the question might be, what visible difference is there between 750 lumens versus 900-1000 from a practical point of view? I find my EDC lights with 150-200 typically are plenty for just about every task, and after 500 lumens it seems as if the difference is less perceptible to the human eye in small increments of 100-200 lumens?



I agree... in fact I said the same thing so many times I ended up becoming a sub-/low- lumen snob . My favorite EDC lights top out at ~320 lms (~420 ZL-umens  ), while my ~1k lumen lights see little use, partially for bulk and battery commonality reasons, but primarily because high lumen lights tend to sacrifice good sub-/low- lumen spacing, which I personally use most of the time. ZL doesn't sacrifice low modes, which would be nice, but all of my SC52's low specs were off by multiples (another member just mentioned this in an SC5 thread), making it a disappointment for me, so it was shelved. 

I also find a company's integrity regarding marketing, warranty and customer service, to be reasonably correlated - my HDS, Malkoffs, and Foursevens lights are quite accurate in terms of output and runtime specs.... but I guess that's for another thread .


----------



## markr6 (Apr 14, 2015)

This is what I like about Zebralight. They don't just make a light to market a huge output that it can reach for 20 seconds then fill the rest of the modes with junk. You still get great runtimes on low modes, moonlight modes, battery checker, and the great UI. I like having the 930lm setting on my SC62w, but rarely use it. Just something nice to have.


----------



## Martin L (Apr 17, 2015)

markr6 said:


> I have a couple PD32UEs and an SC62w. I'll have to do a real life test tonight and see. I don't recall doing a side by side with these, other than a quick tint comparison.



What did you see markr6?

What I have learned during this incredible fun hobby is that the higher lumen the higher steps are needed. What is the saying... You need to multiple the output by 4 to percieve twice the output(?)... So, what is the hype if a new model goes from 850 to 950 lumens between 2014 and 2015 years model? You can't tell the difference anyway. If you really try to have "both of your foots on the ground" you could probably stop alot of purchases trying another flashlight with another 50-100 lumens "higher" output - right?!

I don´t want to sound negative but if you want to see any useful difference in output you would probably want the next step to be around 2000 lumens coming from 600-800 region and that leaves single 18650 far from the scoope... I love my zebras to let me set the outputs (L-M-H) by myself where I want a real good spacing between the mods... I love it! If the output are 650 or 950 on a single 18650 - I don´t care that much anymore. I have also started to understand that the +500 lumens are just numbers, just like reppans did write above... Sorry for OT, but it is all connected to my experience with my SC62w...


----------



## markr6 (Apr 17, 2015)

Martin L said:


> What did you see markr6?
> 
> What I have learned during this incredible fun hobby is that the higher lumen the higher steps are needed. What is the saying... You need to multiple the output by 4 to percieve twice the output(?)... So, what is the hype if a new model goes from 850 to 950 lumens between 2014 and 2015 years model? You can't tell the difference anyway. If you really try to have "both of your foots on the ground" you could probably stop alot of purchases trying another flashlight with another 50-100 lumens "higher" output - right?!
> 
> I don´t want to sound negative but if you want to see any useful difference in output you would probably want the next step to be around 2000 lumens coming from 600-800 region and that leaves single 18650 far from the scoope... I love my zebras to let me set the outputs (L-M-H) by myself where I want a real good spacing between the mods... I love it! If the output are 650 or 950 on a single 18650 - I don´t care that much anymore. I have also started to understand that the +500 lumens are just numbers, just like reppans did write above... Sorry for OT, but it is all connected to my experience with my SC62w...



Dang it I keep forgetting to do a comparison!

But regarding lumens and output on the SC62, it basically hit the ceiling. Unless some new amazing LED comes out that puts out half the heat, there's really nowhere to go with a light this small. That's why I think it would be great for them to make a slightly longer SC62 to hold a deeper reflector. And no, not just another SC600  While being a similar size, the more focused beam and gain in throw would make it seem like ~1500 lumens or whatever. I prefer somewhat floody lights, but this would be a great addition for those who want to reach out farther with a tiny light.


----------



## burntoshine (Apr 18, 2015)

I was curious so I did a quick runtime test on the 326 lumen mode (one of my most used modes). It got right about 3 hours and 47 minutes until it stepped down to medium. I used a AW 2900 mah cell. 300ish lumens for nearly 4 hours is great in my book. I just thought I'd share the info.


----------



## run4jc (Apr 18, 2015)

^burntoshine^

Great info - thanks for sharing. Impressive. It has become my "go to" light. Scout24's recommendation was solid as usual!


----------



## scout24 (Apr 18, 2015)

Good info! Walking in the footprints of many others, Dan...  
:bow: Just glad we can enable each other!


----------

